# [LPF] The Sword and the Fallen Angel [OOC]



## perrinmiller (Feb 6, 2011)

A short Living Pathfinder adventure, set in the vicinity of Venza for 4-6 characters of at least 2nd level.

Judge: GlassEye?
DM: Perrinmiller

Heroes:
Mowgli: Pari Kalikasan, Male Gnome Druid-1/Fighter-2
Mfloyd3: Garnet Sharnhearth, Female Dwarf Fighter-2
Scott DeWar: Heinrich Schreiberson, Human Male Wizard-2
Aldern Foxglove: Izzik Deeks, Human male Summoner-2
Sunshadow21: Ausk the Crusher, Male Half-orc Oracle-2
Shayuri: Maia, Female Aasimar Oracle-2

[sblock=XP]Enc 1: +300XP (Goblins & Goblin Dogs)
Enc 2: +266.67XP (Bronk & Zarneve)
Enc 3: +200XP (Gray Ooze)
Enc 4: +400xp (Githyanki Warriors)
Enc 5: +320xp (Narissa)

Notes: 
- On 8 Mar 2011, Ausk reached XP for Level 2. Pari reached XP (with Time Award) to reach Level 3.
- On 15 Mar 2011, Maia reached XP for level 2.
- On 27 Apr 2011, Continued adventure without Izzik.

[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]IOU to Maia (-750gp)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (25 charges) (15x19=285gp) -> Pari

ENC#1: 5xChainshirts (500gp), 5xShortswords (50gp), 5xComposite Shortbows (+1Str)(750gp), 5xLight Wooden Shields (15gp), Compass (10gp), Signal Horn (1gp), 5 Waterskins (5gp), 15 days Trail Rations (7.5gp), 15gp

ENC#2: On Bugbear: MWK Morningstar (308gp), 3xJavelins (3gp), MWK Chain shirt (250gp), MWK Heavy Steel Shield (170gp), Potion of Cure Light Wounds (50gp), Silver Holy Symbol with Platinum etching (50gp), 3 gems (300gp), 100gp.
On Mage: +1 Longspear (2305gp), 2xPotion of Cure Light Wounds (100gp), Potion of Mage Armor (50gp), Jeweled armband (150gp), Small Mirror (10gp), Ink (8gp), Paper (5 sheets)(2gp), Nice Ink Pen (10gp), Sealing Wax (1gp), Signet Ring (15gp), 15gp.
On Second Level: Damage suit of full platemail (500gp - Costs 1000gp to repair and be usuable)

ENC#3: None

Without Izzik
ENC#4: 5xMWK Greatsword (1750gp), 5xBreastplates (1000gp), 5xComposite Longbows (+1 Str)(1000gp), 10xCLW Potions (500gp), 100 arrows (5gp), 1-minute hourglass (25gp), Weaponsmith tools (15gp), 15 days Trail Rations (7.5gp), 6 Waterskins (6gp), 4x gems(40gp), 200gp, Parchment Documents (0gp)

ENC#5: MWK Longsword (1000gp reward), 5xgems (500gp).
[/sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group initiatives, rolling them myself. So in combat you must post your actions within 48-72 hours of the players turn   coming up. Unless stated by a character that their actions are to follow another character, they will be resolved in posted order. After that time, if there was no communication with the DM, I will NPC the MIA player and move on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice roller for the players.  The DM will use his own purple dice at home or an on-line random number generator.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having informed the DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving you your   share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level they may do so immediately.  This grants the extra hp, but  does not heal damage, and grants any additional spell slots, but not  spells prepared.  A caster capable of spontaneously casting could use  these slots normally, a cleric could only use them for cure or inflict  spells, a druid for summon nature's ally, etc.  Prepared casters may  prepare spells in these slots as if they had left the slots blank for  the day, if they are able to do so.  They can go through the appropriate spell preparation as if they had already rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot preferably, for token on the tactical grids. Also a mini-stat spoiler block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in every IC post.[/sblock]

*Example Mini-stats block:*
[sblock=Mini Stats]Ariel Esimae
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 9 Current: 9
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +4 *Will:* +6 (+8 vs. Fear)
+1 for all with Resistance
*Resistance:* 5 Cold, 5 Acid, 5 Electricity

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & javelin

*Fire Bolt:* 3/6 Remaining *Channel Energy:* 1/5 remaining
*Deflection Aura:* 1/1 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 2/3; used Shield of Faith for CLW[/sblock]
Party Notes:

Marching order:


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2011)

*GM:*  Additional Comments:
Please do not clutter the IC thread with a bunch of OOC comments.  Put them in spoiler blocks (sblock) and try to include IC content as well.

If you feel you must quote another player, only quote the relevant sentence that you are responding to.  If it is more than a sentence, put the quote in a spoiler block.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2011)

Jael Kedric sits down at the table in the private meeting room and bids you all to take a seat so he can explain.






"Thank you all for volunteering to help out the Church of Helerion in our time of need. Our order is with heavy heart as we have lost one of our beloved members."

"Sir Roderic, our Patriarch, was traveling to Venza from abroad and he has not arrived.  We cast a divination and have learned that he was ambushed by some goblin raiders just outside the city a few hours walk away."

"Normally, we would think that a warrior of his caliber would have no trouble with a handful of goblins, even by himself, but for some reason he was not victorious.  And after the divination, we now know that he is dead."

"Additionally, his bonded sword is a holy relic of the church and he was carrying it with him at the time.  So it has fallen into the raiders' possession and we need the holy relic back. That is the quest we are seeking assistance with."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2011)

At the mention of the business being of assistance to the church, he becomes quite serious. He is absorbing every bit of information he can and is letting his mind dwell for a few seconds when he speaks. it is intersesting note that he is trying tospeak with no accent, though he still is heavy in pronunciation.

" You use divination to find and verify he is dead, ja, er yes? was there any detecting of other then goblins?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 26, 2011)

Pari and Tagaiwi enter the room and sit. Pari rubs Tagaiwi lightly between the ears as he listens while Ser Kedric runs down the details of the quest.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ausk will lean against the wall as Sir Kedric tells his story,while absently mindedly petting Alf as he listens. "Do you have any idea on the direction the goblin raiders went after they defeated Sir Roderic, or if there was there any special reason for the attack beyond mere banditry?"

[sblock=picture]I added a picture to Ausk's page a couple of days ago that, while exactly spot on how I picture him looking, should work for the token.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 26, 2011)

Izzik enters and spins a chair to sit backwards with his elbows resting on the back, while Aressa stalks in and sits at his side. The summoner nods gravely as the priest speaks and eventually says,

"My commiserations Father, I am sure he sold his life dearly. We will reclaim his sword for you and recover his body if that proves possible - can I assume you would prefer to have it delivered back to you for proper disposal?"

Aressa nods - keeping a wary eye on Tagaiwi.

Turning to the others Izzik says, "Perhaps we ought to set ourselves up to be raided? I've got a set of finer clothing, and jewelery, we are more likely to get hit if we appear like a rich target for the plucking. Otherwise I suppose we will need to track them down, which is hardly a skill of mine. Thoughts?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 26, 2011)

"I can stop by the shops and pick up some scrolls to aid healing if that would help. Otherwise, if we are going to try to bait the raiders, I am best off playing the role of bodyguard. I doubt I could pull off the right attitude of a snobby rich bratty person; I would have to want to kill myself if I tried." Ausk grimaces as he considers the faces of the many rich people who had the audacity to proclaim the glories of living while betting on him and other gladiators as if the gladiators were mere cattle.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 26, 2011)

Garnet takes a seat and listens to the priest, seeming to have nothing to contribute to this plan to bait the raiders.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2011)

*Jael Kedric - NPC Priest*

Jael Kedric answers both Heinrich's and Ausk's questions, "Well, they only could verify goblin raiders.  But it seems those creatures appeared to be purposely seeking out the patriarch since it would not have been a case of simple banditry.  Sir Roderic, by all appearances, would have looked only like a traveling knight not some rich merchant, and definitely not an easy target."






"Nay, we think they must have either wanted to assassinate him or they want our holy sword for some nefarious purpose.  But I don't imagine goblins would be capable of using the sword for anything. Of course, I personally don't know much about goblins myself."

"We do have an idea where these goblins are camped and we fear that they might not stay there much longer if capturing the sword were their true purpose."

Jael replies to Izzik, "Thank you for agreeing on this undertaking.  Normally we would have tried to handle this on our own, but time is short and we could not wait for the experienced paladins and knights to return to Venza to recover the holy relic.  The few novices we have would likely get killed for naught."

"Recovering Sir Roderic's body would be appreciated, but our priority is the recovery of sword and what it symbolizes."

The priest is waiting patiently for the last of the adventurers to enter the room and take a seat, but he looks amenable to further questions while he waits.

[Sblock=OOC]Please use colors for speech and remain consistent.  Maia still hasn't checked in yet and I need a picture for her character. [/Sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 27, 2011)

Izzik frowns, "Awww, well I suppose we could just go there and get the sword back then. Do you have any idea about their numbers? I suppose we need to know if we can risk an all out assault or whether we need to box a bit clever and try to separate them..."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 27, 2011)

"It _sounds_ straightforward, at least. We'll do what we can to bring back Sir Roderick's body along with the sword, with the understanding that the holy relic takes priority.

"Sounds like we need to move fairly quickly, as well, since the bandits may be on the move."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 27, 2011)

"Time does seem to be of the essence. As soon as we find out if Maia thinks she is up to the task of healing on her own, or if I need to get some scrolls to help augment that portion, we should be on our way. How do we want to arrange ourselves in the marching order? I would prefer to be up front, but will cover the rear since I have a useless leg that slows me down."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 27, 2011)

Izzik waves, "Aressa can take the lead, she is fast, stealthy, and she's better off with nobody between her and her dinner. Isn't that right kitten?"

Aressa hisses at Izzik, tail waving dangerously, but replies, *"It is."* Extending her claws and glowering at her summoner, who grins hugely and blows her a kiss.

"We could stop by the Mystic Pearl swiftly, I can chip in for some extra healing, but not much a few scrolls maybe? Like I said I can heal Aressa but nobody else."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2011)

"I can heal," Maia says quietly from the back of the room, her demeanor turned solemn by the priest's sad tale. "I am still...new, my power is limited. But I can heal. I'm afraid I will also be slow on my own. Everything pushes down here. But I have more metal now from the box in the belfry. I can trade for things now I couldn't before. Maybe one of those animals, the big ones you train to carry you? Whores?"

(OOC - Picture added to my wiki page. Saturday was pretty bizzy for me, so this is the first chance I got to pop in. Hi everyone! )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2011)

"Horse. There is s sound at the end" Heinrich quickly corrects her to preserve the nieve one's dignity.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

After he has recovered and finally managed to go from crying with laughter to merely sniggering Izzik gets up onto his knees and manages to get our, "Whores for everyone!"

Before collapsing again helplessly banging his fists upon the floor. "Ahahahahaahah. Maia, hahahaha, priceless, hahaha. Oh gods! Hahahaha."









*OOC:*


Wish I could give you XP for that Shayuri, hilarious!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Wish I could give you XP for that Shayuri, hilarious!












*OOC:*


 i tried to do so too, but you must (no pun intended) *spread* around  xp... blah blah








.. .. .. ..but fails as Izzik seems to have found the language barrier to be a source of myrth.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 28, 2011)

"Did he lose all his marbles before or after he met you?" Ausk asks Aressa as he ponders how to react to the naive, innocent remark. "Horses could be either a help or a hindrance depending on what we encounter. Still, if that is the route we want to take, I do have enough to acquire one for myself."









*OOC:*


Wow, between Maia and Izzik, Ausk is going to have a very hard time not saying things he really shouldn't be saying.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2011)

Pari joins Izzik, laughing uncontrollably for a long minute before dragging himself back to sobriety and wiping a tear from his cheek. "I'll not need a horse, as Tagaiwi long since consented to carry me when needed."

OOC: Same here regarding XP for Shayuri.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

*"Before, imagine him as a teenager..."* Aressa says, shuddering.

"Big whores, trained to carry you..." Izzik splutters trying to regain his feet. "I cannot afford a big whore... Pffft, hihee. But if it is near I have a scroll of, mount, hahahaha! It last for two whole hours..." Standing he clamps both hand over his mouth as tears roll down his cheeks. _I won't have to pray for a week!_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2011)

*AHEM* "Horses, I haf not the coin for one, I fear. I spent my coin on scrolls.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

"We could double up..." Izzik manages, holding his side and gritting his teeth, "I am sure some of us are light enough, and Aressa can be summoned once we get nearby."

"I can keep up with horses." Aressa snaps indignantly.

"Mmm, I am sure you can, but we need you fresh and ready for action." Izzik says turning his head and mouthing, "She can't."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2011)

*Jael Kedric - NPC Priest*

Jael Kedric coughs politely as the banter turns to things he would rather not discuss.  While his order is not celibate, he doesn't condone prostitution or the use of their services.  Too many young girls are forced into that life as it is.







"The goblin raiders are using an abandoned, run-down keep not too far outside the city. We don't have a clear idea of how many there are, but that's why I was sent to find plenty of experienced heroes for such a task. Since they are dangerously close to the city, it is believed that they will move on fairly soon before the city mobilizes a force to go after them.  Particularly if the think the knights are mustering as well."

Jael provides directions on how to find the ruined keep.  It is on a small rise in a lightly wooded area about 2-3 hours walk from the city gates.  If you leave within the next half hour (enough time to stop by the Mystic Pearl, but not enough time to do some horse trading), you should be able to get there and back before nightfall.

On the subject of healing, "Our church will gladly provide our prayers of healing when you return to the city and while you are working in our service.  We are also offering you 1000 gold coins as reward when you return the holy sword."

The priest looks at you to see if there are more questions.

[sblock=Example map]Please note what each character's token is.  During actual combat I will normally only label the opposition to keep clutter to a minimum.






[/sblock]







*OOC:*


The views expressed by the NPC do not reflect those of the DM.  I found the posts very entertaining.  I spread around some XP to those I could.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2011)

Maia watches the others burst into laughter, smiling and finally laughing herself...though it's the hesitant laughter of someone who has no idea what the joke is. She nods at Heinrich gratefully and blushes at her error, though she still seems mystified at the reaction to what, in her view, is a simple mispronunciation.

She cleared her throat and said, "I don't mind walking. I'll just be a bit slow. Um." She looked at Jael. "About how far away is their camp, do you think?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

"Well we best get a wriggle on then, I cannot think of anything else that needs asking." Izzik says, breathing deeply to stifle his mirth. "We'll bring the blade back for you Father, and rid the world of some troublesome bandit types while we are at it."

He slings his new pack over his shoulder and heads for the door, looking back expectantly at his companions.

[sblock=Izzik]Izzik Deeks
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (16 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 16 Current: 16
*CMB:* -1 *CMD:* 11 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Currently in Hand:* Shield & Short Spear

*Summon Monster 1:* 8/8 remaining
*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4[/sblock]

[sblock=Aressa]
Aressa
*Initiative: *+2
*AC:* 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 20 Current: 20
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +5 *Will:* +0[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 28, 2011)

"I too have no further questions, and after a short stop at the Mystic Pearl to pick up some scrolls so that Miss Maia does not have to carry the burden of healing in the field herself, I am ready to go goblin hunting."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2011)

"We're ready as well. Let's be off!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2011)

*Jael Kedric - NPC Priest*

Jael Kedric offers to shake hands and wish you luck as you file out the door.






[sblock=OOC][MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], I think I ninja'd your post and answered your question before you asked it. 

I have 4 of 6 players ready to move on, but Heinrich and Garnet can still ask questions if they wish as they are posting themselves out the door. 

Those of you visiting Mystic Pearl should do so and mention the trip IC here, signifying they have completed it.  After a few days RL I will advance things when I have a sense that you are ready.  Feel free to continue role-playing as you exit the city and you can move yourselves outside the gates if you wish.

I think you were discussing your marching order, I will record it in the opening post of this thread.

Also you all should be starting to use your mini-stat blocks.  See the opening post for an example that I use for Ariel Esimae.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

Shaking the priests hand, while entirely failing in an attempt to look shame faced, Izzik heads out, and pulls out his purse quickly inspecting the contents. 

"Right, I can contribute the princely sum of 16gp to any healing fund, I don't really believe in keeping money, stuff is generally much more entertaining."

[sblock=Izzik and Aressa]
	
	



```
[U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29"]Izzik Deeks[/URL][/U]                              [U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29#Eidolon"]Aressa[/URL][/U] 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Initiative:[/B] [/COLOR]+2                           [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Initiative: [/COLOR][/B]+2
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]AC:[/B][/COLOR] 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)      [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]  AC:[/B][/COLOR] 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]HP:[/B][/COLOR] 16 Current: 16                       [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]HP:[/B] [/COLOR]20 Current: 20
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] -1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 11                          [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 17 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue][B] Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +2 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+2             [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +4 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+0         
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Currently in Hand:[/B] [/COLOR]Shield & Short Spear
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Summon Monster 1:[/B][/COLOR] 8/8 remaining
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Spells Remaining:[/B][/COLOR] 1st Level 4/4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

"So what do you think guys? They only have one scroll, but they have a wand of cure light wounds for 750gp, so if we chip in, what, 125gp each we can afford it. Bit pricey, but good to have at hand. I would need to trade some stuff in, but I am sure old Almar would keep it aside for me until we get back." Izzik says to the others looking from face to face.

[sblock=OOC]
125GP each for a wand of Cure Light that is in the Mystic Pearl? Should be easy enough to stick into the treasure for dividing at the end and it would certainly be nice to have as a reserve just in case.[/sblock]

[sblock=Izzik and Aressa]
	
	



```
[U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29"]Izzik Deeks[/URL][/U]                              [U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29#Eidolon"]Aressa[/URL][/U] 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Initiative:[/B] [/COLOR]+2                           [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Initiative: [/COLOR][/B]+2
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]AC:[/B][/COLOR] 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)      [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]  AC:[/B][/COLOR] 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]HP:[/B][/COLOR] 16 Current: 16                       [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]HP:[/B] [/COLOR]20 Current: 20
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] -1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 11                          [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 17 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue][B] Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +2 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+2             [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +4 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+0         
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Currently in Hand:[/B] [/COLOR]Shield & Short Spear
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Summon Monster 1:[/B][/COLOR] 8/8 remaining
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Spells Remaining:[/B][/COLOR] 1st Level 4/4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ausk will excuse himself from the group long enough to pick up some scrolls after he shakes the padre's hand, meeting back up with them at some predetermined location before heading out to the goblin encampment.

[sblock=ooc]Given the limited number of scrolls, I guess that the wand is the only way to go.[/sblock]


[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 

*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Garnet has been silent, holding herself aloof from the group's merriment at the young girl's expense.  But there is something in her eyes as she rises and takes the priest's hand.

"A fine blade does not belong in the hands of goblin currs," she tells him.  "I'll see it back to its rightful owners."

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand: 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2011)

Pari takes the old man's hand in a firm grip. "As my friend has said, we'll take care of this business. You've put your trust in the right folks."

[sblock=Stat Block]
Pari

```
HP: 22/22       AC: 17      AC(T): 13  AC(FF): 15   Init: +02
  BAB: 01     CMB/CMD: 00/12*    ACP: 00     ASF: 00   Spot: +10

*CMB/CMD 02/14 for Trip

Senses: Low-Light Vision

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc           Special
Fort:            07     4     +2  +1 Resistance  +2 vs Illusions
Ref:             02     0     +1  +1 Resistance  +2 vs Illusions
Will:            06     2     +3  +1 Resistance  +2 vs Illusions

Weapon                 Attack   Damage   Critical    Special
Scythe                 +1       1d6         20/x4    P/S
Short Spear            +1       1d4         20/x2    P
Short Spear (Thrown)   +1       1d4         20/x2    P, 20' Rng

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level
      * Detect Magic           * Longstrider
      * Guidance               * Produce Flame
      * Resistance
```

Tagaiwi

```
HP: 19/19       AC: 18      AC(T): 13  AC(FF): 15   Init: +03
  BAB: 01     CMB/CMD: 02/15*    ACP: 02     ASF: 00   Spot: +06

*CMD 19 vs. Trip

Senses: Low-Light Vision, Scent

Saving Throw   Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:            04     3     +1          
Ref:             06     3     +3          
Will:            02     0     +2          

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Bite                    +2        1d6+1          20/x2     B,P,S
Claw (x2)               +2        1d4+1          20/x2       P,S
Rake (x2)               +2        1d4+1          20/x2       P,S
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2011)

Heinrich shakes the hand of the old priest and gives a short bow as wel before exiting. He salks up to Maia and says quietly, "A whore is a woman who sells her body for sexual favors." and leaves her to her thoghts.









*OOC:*


guys, Heinrich has all of 38 gold pieces to spend.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2011)

"I have some gold I can put toward a healing wand . . ." Pari takes out a heavy pouch and weighs it in a hand. "Hmmm. About 120, I'd say. Lemme see, here . . ." He goes digging in his pack again, this time pulling out two potions. "These should bring in 100 gold apiece. As Izzik says, they'll either hold them as collateral or sell them off. Either way's OK with me, as we're likely better off with the wand."









*OOC:*


118 GP, 5 SP, and two potions of CLW for a total of 318½ GP from Pari.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ausk will search his coin purse and consider for a moment, "I could put 300 into the pot for the wand. Don't really need a lot of gear, and I suspect the healing would be extremely useful."

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 11 Current: 11
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +2

*Current Weapon in Hand:* 

*Spells Remaining:* 1st Level 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

Izzik nods, "Hmmm, well how about we split it three ways then 250gp each. I can move to that I think. I mean hopefully we won't really need it, but if we do I am sure we will be very glad of it."









*OOC:*


Potions of Cure Light Wounds are worth 50gp each, not 100gp Mowgli. But if you are willing to put them in Izzik can push up to 250gp, and we can do 250gp each. Probably better to keep it nice and simple. That okay with you, Mowgli and sunshadow21?







[sblock=Mechanics]
Essentially we would keep the wand in reserve until other healing is gone or until its holder - one of Ausk or Pari I would suggest, maybe Pari since his animal companion can still attack if he uses the wand? Each charge removes 15gp from its value, thus 5gp from out investment.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2011)

Maia stares after Heinrich, a little frown of mild perplexity on her face. But then she hears folks talking about magic wands and buying them, and she becomes animated with excitement and runs over to join in the din.

"I have lots of metal now!" she blurts happily. "I will give you as much as you need to buy a wand!" With that, Maia plunges her hand into her bulging pouch and brings out a hand overflowing with gold coin!

Then she asks, a little breathlessly, "What does a wand do?"

(She's got a little over 900gp right now, so...y'know...no worries, mates. )


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 1, 2011)

"I'll go over it with you as we travel. That will help me fully understand it myself, since right now all I know is that the voices are acting all know-it-all again."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Garnet looks over at Maia.  "Don't throw yer coin away.  This needs ta be an even partnership," the Dwarf says.  "I'll buy in.  Those who can't buy now pay out of the profits -- After we come back victorious.  Everyone pays a fair share, but healing goes to those that need it.  Everyone walks away healthy.  Agreed?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

"Heartily agreed. Sounds like a plan to me then. This wand holds healing spells like the ones you can cast Maia, it holds fifty of them, and you wave it and say a few specific words to use it. So 125gp each and perhaps Maia can lend the coin to those who don't have it, to be paid back when we receive our reward? I'm going to suggest Pari carries it, any objections? If everyone is okay with that I'll nip in and fetch the wand." Izzik says beaming.









*OOC:*


So Maia would need to loan Heinrich 87gp, are Shayuri and Scott DeWar cool with that?







[sblock=Izzik and Aressa]
	
	



```
[U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29"]Izzik Deeks[/URL][/U]                              [U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29#Eidolon"]Aressa[/URL][/U] 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Initiative:[/B] [/COLOR]+2                           [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Initiative: [/COLOR][/B]+2
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]AC:[/B][/COLOR] 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)      [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]  AC:[/B][/COLOR] 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]HP:[/B][/COLOR] 16 Current: 16                       [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]HP:[/B] [/COLOR]20 Current: 20
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] -1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 11                          [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 17 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue][B] Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +2 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+2             [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +4 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+0         
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Currently in Hand:[/B] [/COLOR]Shield & Short Spear
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Summon Monster 1:[/B][/COLOR] 8/8 remaining
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Spells Remaining:[/B][/COLOR] 1st Level 4/4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Works for me! (I keep forgetting to put my stat block in - used to doing it only for combat posts . . .)







[sblock=Stat Block]
Pari

```
HP: 22/22           AC: 17   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 15   Init: +02
CMB/CMD: 00/12         Fort: 07     Ref: 02     Will: 06   Prcp: +10
        (02/14 Trip)  

Weapon in Hand: Scythe

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level
      * Detect Magic           * Longstrider
      * Guidance               * Produce Flame
      * Resistance
```

Tagaiwi

```
HP: 19/19           AC: 18   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 15   Init: +03
CMB/CMD: 02/15         Fort: 04     Ref: 06     Will: 02   Prcp: +06
        (CMD 19 Trip)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2011)

*Jael Kedric - NPC Priest*

Jael Kedric follows the last of you out the door of the private room and orders another stiff shot of whiskey from the half-orc bartender.  "Well, they are off.  I hope I have not just sent them to their deaths." 







He tosses back the whiskey and Grog only grunts, unclear if in acknowledgment of the comment or in agreement with the padre's concerns.

[sblock=OOC]Actually, with a link to your character sheet, I don't need  most of the items on the big stat block, Mowgli.  Most important is  *Current AC* and *HP* for tracking as those things can change.  Then *Weapons in hand* for when combat  starts.  Those people that have abilities and spells, need to keep track  of what's been used/available.

I think you are all almost ready, somebody just needs to actually post buying the wand maybe.

As for the wand itself, to make things easy (if you haven't adjusted sheets yet) why don't I do this:  Maia loans the Treasury 750gp to purchase the wand.  After you are completed she get reimbursed and the wand is considered loot to be divvied up afterward based on its current value.  I will add the wand and the the IOU for Maia to the opening post for bookkeeping and tracking the charges.

BTW, I am already thinking about a follow-on adventure for those that wish to continue.  So you can maintain a Treasury into the next one if you wish.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


DMs solution sounds great to me, I'll post purchasing the wand and we can figure out the details later.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2011)

(OOC - Works for me!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2011)

I am cool with it

[sblock=stat block]
Ac:
13

HP:
10

Weapon in hand:
Dagger

fire jet(su) ability:
00000 00

Save DC:
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

Spells:

0 Level             
* Mage Hand 
* Detect Magic 
* Light 
* Prestidigitation 

Level 1
* Burning Hands (1)
* Burning Hands (1)
* Shield
* chill touch

(1) denotes cast at +1 level
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 as an aside: i still need one more approval!!


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Garnet carefully counts out her share.  "Well, who's ta make the purchase, then?"  she asks.  "It should be someone who can use it, I'd as likely buy a twig as a wand."

[sblock=OOC]GM's treasury plan sounds good.  Someone needs to buy the health stick, and then we can hit the road.  With whores or horses, as the situation demands. [/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand: 
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

Izzik emerges triumphantly from the Mystic Pearl brandishing the wand and hands it to Pari, "There we are, I would take it, but I have to fiddle with it to get it working and I would hate to fail at a crucial moment. Better off for someone who can use it automatically to have it I would think. Right lets get a move on, those goblins won't kill themselves."









*OOC:*


Scott you only need one approval for level ups - though I believe it must be from a judge, need to check that, but as HM is a judge you should be fine.







[sblock=Izzik and Aressa]
	
	



```
[U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29"]Izzik Deeks[/URL][/U]                              [U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29#Eidolon"]Aressa[/URL][/U] 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Initiative:[/B] [/COLOR]+2                           [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Initiative: [/COLOR][/B]+2
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]AC:[/B][/COLOR] 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)      [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]  AC:[/B][/COLOR] 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]HP:[/B][/COLOR] 16 Current: 16                       [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]HP:[/B] [/COLOR]20 Current: 20
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] -1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 11                          [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 17 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue][B] Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +2 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+2             [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +4 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+0         
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Currently in Hand:[/B] [/COLOR]Shield & Short Spear
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Summon Monster 1:[/B][/COLOR] 8/8 remaining
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Spells Remaining:[/B][/COLOR] 1st Level 4/4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] He is fine, just paranoid  Everyone is good to go now - enjoy the game - I will enjoy following.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2011)

After Izzik returns from shopping, you start moving towards the gates of the city and follow the rough directions the padre gave you.  After a few hours you come upon the sight of the ruined keep on the top of a small hillock.  You are still more than a few yards away, underbrush and light forest keeping you out of sight from any potential watchers on the ramparts.




 

You will have to cross at least a hundred yards of mostly open ground to reach the faintly worn path that leads towards the graded approach to the gate.  From this distance you see no signs of any habitation or goblins. 

[sblock=OOC]I would like a rough marching order for when I actually place you on the next map.  You can use this tactical grid to lay it out; direction of travel is West.





Please provide grid coordinates on your next IC post.  If you need to discuss it, I would like this to be worked out IC and *NOT* in a bunch of OOC posts.  Keep up the good role-playing folks. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ausk will finger his crossbow quietly while waiting for the others ahead of him to move forward.

[sblock=position]Ausk has already contributed his bit to the marching order discussion, so I won't clog the thread up by repeating things. Coordinates would be K-30.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 11 Current: 11
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Current Weapon in Hand:

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

Izzik chants briefly casting mage armor upon Aressa, and the sphinx takes the lead (K25), while the summoner takes up his new shield and with a grin steps into the middle of the line (K29).

*"Well are we ready to move?"* Aressa asks glancing back over he shoulder.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 1, 2011)

Pari watches as the others take their places with so little discussion. _A practiced group, for sure. OK, up we go!_

"Hold a moment, please!" Quickly putting his scythe into its saddlestraps, he dons his shield and takes up a shortspear. Once he's properly kitted out, the little Gnome pulls himself up into the saddle and he and Tagaiwi take their place beside Aressa.

[sblock=OOC]Pari & Tagaiwi at M29.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
Pari

```
HP: 22/22           AC: 19   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 17   Init: +02
CMB/CMD: 00/12         Fort: 07     Ref: 02     Will: 06   Prcp: +10
        (02/14 Trip)  

Weapon in Hand: Shortspear

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level
      * Detect Magic           * Longstrider
      * Guidance               * Produce Flame
      * Resistance
```

Tagaiwi

```
HP: 19/19           AC: 18   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 15   Init: +03
CMB/CMD: 02/15         Fort: 04     Ref: 06     Will: 02   Prcp: +06
        (CMD 19 Trip)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2011)

Maia, who's been walking cheerfully alongside Ausk all this way, quickly produces her own crossbow when she sees him doing it.

"Goblins aren't like bats, are they?" she asks Ausk apprehensively. "I do not like bats."

(Position: L-30)

(Mini-stats: I'll get this filled in when I have a moment)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 1, 2011)

"Goblins are both more annoying and less annoying than bats. On the one hand, they can't fly, which is a big help. On the other hand, they tend to be pack creatures, and annoying, cowardly ones at that. They also tend to be disorganized except when cajoled into organization by other, bigger creatures, so the chances that the only creatures in that tower are goblins is virtually nil. They do make a nice squeal as they get one-shotted, though, and can be a good way to blow off steam if they can be kept from running away."

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 11 Current: 11
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Current Weapon in Hand:

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Garnet draws her axe and shrugs her shield into place.  It swings from her back and onto her arm with a soft but satisfying thud.

She strains to look at the keep, trying to see if a gate is in place or if the passage is open.  Then she takes her place beside the Sphinx, sparing a wary glance down at the strange creature before returning her attention to the keep.

"If they start ta shoot, we charge," she observes.  "If we retreat, they'll just be more ready next time."

[sblock=OOC]Can Garnet tell if the gate is blocked at this point? 

She is positioning herself at L25.[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2011)

Heinrich exchanges his dagger for a light crossbow, then produces a bolt which he places in the cross bow before drawing it. 

Ready action: will cast shield at first sign of opposition.

[sblock=actions]
exchange weapons: dagger for crossbow, locked and cocked
ready spell: Shield
position M,27
[/sblock]

[sblock=stat block]

```
Ac: 13  HP: 10  Inititive: +2

Weapon in hand:
Crossbow, locked and loaded, nocked and cocked

fire jet(su) ability: 00000 00

Save DC:
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

Spells:

0 Level             
* Mage Hand 
* Detect Magic 
* Light 
* Prestidigitation 

Level 1
* Burning Hands (1)
* Burning Hands (1)
* Shield
* chill touch

(1) denotes cast at +1 level
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

*"Right let's get this done."* Aressa says tail swishing, and fangs flashing, as she begins hurtling forward.

Izzik rushes forward shield raised, taking care to keep the beefier folks between him and any potential fire from the fort.

[sblock=Izzik and Aressa]
	
	



```
[U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29"]Izzik Deeks[/URL][/U]                              [U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29#Eidolon"]Aressa[/URL][/U] 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Initiative:[/B] [/COLOR]+2                           [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Initiative: [/COLOR][/B]+2
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]AC:[/B][/COLOR] 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)      [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]  AC:[/B][/COLOR] 20 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]HP:[/B][/COLOR] 16 Current: 16                       [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]HP:[/B] [/COLOR]20 Current: 20
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] -1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 11                          [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 17 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue][B] Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +2 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+2             [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +4 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+0         
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Currently in Hand:[/B] [/COLOR]Shield & Short Spear
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Summon Monster 1:[/B][/COLOR] 8/8 remaining
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Spells Remaining:[/B][/COLOR] 1st Level 3/4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 1, 2011)

Garnet charges alongside the Sphinx, her short legs making it impossible to keep up with the bounding eidolon.

OOC:  20' move, everyone is going to have to decide whether to run past the meat shield or hang back and soak any archery. 


[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ausk will follow the rest of the party forward as quickly as he can (20' per round) while still retaining the ability to fire his crossbow if needed.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 11 Current: 11
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Current Weapon in Hand:

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

Aressa reluctantly slows her pace, changing her full out charge to a weaving defensive run. Izzik slightly faster than most slows his pace to keep the tougher types first in line for sharp pointy projectile gifts.









*OOC:*


Aressa will move forty and use her standard to go full defensive.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2011)

Heinrich will keep pace with the slowest party members.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 2, 2011)

As you move closer to the keep, things still appear to be quiet.  From this angle you suspect the gate is not intact, but it is hard to be sure. The walls appear to be 10-15 feet high from the top of the slope leading up to them and the one tower of the keep is about 25-30 feet tall.

Despite being ruins, the walls and tower appear to be mostly intact, with only a few pieces of rubble tumbled down at the base of the small hill. 

[sblock=Updated Map]Notes:
1. The small bushes can provide some concealment (20%)
2. The small boulders can provide cover in some cases (prone behind or small creatures)
3. The tree trunks (Brown circles on the 3 trees) only provide light cover (+2 AC)
4. The shading outside the keep is the slope covering 15 feet elevation to the level of the keep.
5. The black inside the walls is Fog of War/unexplored







[/sblock]







*OOC:*


We are not officially in combat. However, please post to only cover 1-2 rounds worth of time, so no one gets too far ahead of the others.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 2, 2011)

Pari and Tagaiwi continue to move forward with the others, taking advantage of the cover from the terrain.

[sblock=OOC]I goofed - I was looking at Izzik's position post rather than Aressa's when I posted Pari's position (I meant to have them in the front rank with 5' between them and Aressa). NBD, though - I'll roll with this!

Tagaiwi stops at K22. Pari stays mounted for now.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
Pari

```
HP: 22/22           AC: 19   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 17   Init: +02
CMB/CMD: 00/12         Fort: 07     Ref: 02     Will: 06   Prcp: +10
        (02/14 Trip)  

Weapon in Hand: Shortspear

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level
      * Detect Magic           * Longstrider
      * Guidance               * Produce Flame
      * Resistance
```

Tagaiwi

```
HP: 19/19           AC: 18   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 15   Init: +03
CMB/CMD: 02/15         Fort: 04     Ref: 06     Will: 02   Prcp: +06
        (CMD 19 Trip)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Garnet continues to trot forward, watching the gate and battlements for signs of activity.  She remembers an ancient Dwarven story of a raid on a remote, abandoned keep, a story re-told a thousand times in different variations.  But she returns her focus to the present.  There will be time to reminisce about the keep on the border lands another time.

OOC:  Some humor for the over 30 crowd.   Full move, advance to L19

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ausk will continue to watch for signs of trouble from the tower as he approaches with the others, deciding speed is more important than a readied shot for now, stopping at N18.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 11 Current: 11
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2011)

*Heinrich's intended movement*

start:Q,27
(Hustle or double move) move west to Q,19->north  west to P,18->north to M,18


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 2, 2011)

Aressa still weaving defensively moves up onto the path (K19) while Izzik hurries up behind Garnet (M19).

"Gets the pulse racing being a sitting duck, hey?" The summoner whispers excitedly, to the dwarf in front of him.

[sblock=Izzik and Aressa]
	
	



```
[U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29"]Izzik Deeks[/URL][/U]                              [U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29#Eidolon"]Aressa[/URL][/U] 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Initiative:[/B] [/COLOR]+2                           [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Initiative: [/COLOR][/B]+2
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]AC:[/B][/COLOR] 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)      [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]  AC:[/B][/COLOR] 24 (20 flat-footed, 16 Touch)
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]HP:[/B][/COLOR] 16 Current: 16                       [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]HP:[/B] [/COLOR]20 Current: 20
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] -1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 11                          [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 17 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue][B] Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +2 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+2             [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +4 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+0         
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Currently in Hand:[/B] [/COLOR]Shield & Short Spear
[COLOR=RoyalBlue] [B]Ongoing Effects:[/B][/COLOR] None.                   [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Ongoing Effects:[/COLOR][/B] Mage Armor
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Summon Monster 1:[/B][/COLOR] 8/8 remaining
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Spells Remaining:[/B][/COLOR] 1st Level 4/4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 2, 2011)

*GM:*  While I wait for Maia's update, everyone can roll a Perception Check.  I am off to bed and will not be able to update again for at least 12 hours anyway.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 2, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> Aressa still weaving defensively moves up onto the path (K19) while Izzik hurries up behind Garnet (M19).
> 
> "Gets the pulse racing being a sitting duck, hey?" The summoner whispers excitedly, to the dwarf in front of him.




"I would know more fear," pants the Dwarf in reply.  "Were I a goblin this day."

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2011)

Maia keeps pace with Ausk (move to O18), her eyes scanning the battlements and windows of the old keep resolutely as she does. _This time,_ she thinks. _This time for sure I will be helpful!_

[sblock=Ministats]Initiative: +2
AC: 12 (10 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 9 Current: 9
Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +2
Current Weapon in Hand: 
Light crossbw: Attack: +2, Damage: 1d8, Crit: 19-20/x2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2011)

Though Heinrich would rather stay behind someone, He prefers to not just walk up the observed pathway. He continues to sneak.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 2, 2011)

As she swerves and dodges Aressa's keen eyes scan the keep for signs of secreted foes. Izzik meanwhile gets a detailed view of the back of his upraised shield.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 3, 2011)

[sblock=Perception]Perception Pari, Tagaiwi (1d20+10=23, 1d20+6=13)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 3, 2011)

As you reach base of the path leading up the slope to the ruined keep, some of you hear sounds of activity and possibly words spoken hurriedly or harshly in a guttural language.

A figure appears at the gate and spots several of you. This creature stands barely three feet tall, its scrawny, humanoid body dwarfed by its wide, ungainly head and its disproportionately long arms.  He is wearing a chain shirt and fires an arrow from his composite shortbow at Pari.  The small arrow hits the gnome for a minor wound [2 dmg], scoring his arm.

The goblin warrior ducks back inside the keep out of sight.









*OOC:*


Combat Round 1:  Everyone is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware, but without LOS.  No one is flat-footed any longer.  The red circle was Gob1's last known position (G-17).

Initiative:
Goblins
You guys

Updated Map:




Notes:
1. The small bushes can provide some concealment (20%)
2. The small boulders can provide cover in some cases (prone behind or small creatures)
3. The tree trunks (Brown circles on the 3 trees) only provide light cover (+2 AC)
4. The shading outside the keep is the slope covering 15 feet elevation to the level of the keep. Costs extra +1 to movement and is considered difficult terrain. Slope of path is not difficult terrain.
5. The black inside the walls is Fog of War/unexplored

Current Party Conditions:

```
Ausk:      11/11 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    20/20 HP remaining
Maia:      09/09 HP remaining
Pari:      20/22 HP remaining; 2 damage
Tagawai:   19/19 HP remaining

Spells Cast: 
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 3, 2011)

Garnet jogs grimly forward, showing discipline more than bravado.  She reaches the wall beside the gate and peers around, prepared to be greeted by an enemy surprise.

[sblock=OOC:  Half move & ready]  Half move (20') to H18, standing against the wall.  She will try to use the wall as cover while she looks around the edge to find out what is greeting the group.  If possible, she will call back to the group and report what she sees.

Assuming that this counts as only a Move Action, she will Ready a second Move Action against an attack from the wall above her.  If she sees that the Goblins are about to drop something unpleasant on her (rocks, boiling oil, etc.) she will move to either H19 or I19.  If it's a volley of arrows from the wall (which could hit her in those locations) she will stand pat at H18.

Sorry if this is overcomplicated, but Garnet suspects a trap and does not want to run straight into it.

[/sblock]


[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ausk will move forward to K18 as he swaps his crossbow out for his flail. He will also advice Maia to stay back and take open shots with her crossbow while staying in cover, since she seems to be short on tactical fighting experience.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 11 Current: 11
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 3, 2011)

The doors to the keep are broken and rotting on the ground in the gateway area.

Garnet is able to catch sight of the goblin in the keep's courtyard area.  But he cannot see much more though, due to the angle, without exposing himself.  He doesn't see any goblins on the ramparts above him. 

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Garnet still has a Standard action remaining


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 3, 2011)

Seeing no obvious trap and no other way in, Garnet raises her shield against a possible volley of arrows and steps forward.

OOC:  Use standard action for Total Defense, take 5' step to G17

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 24  (Total Defense)
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2011)

Heinrich moves with caution.
Start: M,18-move NE to N, 19 then N to I ,19

As he moves he keeps an eye on the Ramparts above them, His crossbow aimed where his eyes are.
Ready and action: Shoot at any goblin stupid enough to show it ugly malformed brainless head! (or any other part of their body, for that matter)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 3, 2011)

Aressa snarls at sighting her foe and races up to the goblin (G14), lashing out at it with a claw. Izzik meanwhile hurries up so he can see into the courtyard (G18) and attempts to daze the goblin.









*OOC:*


Daze Will DC 15 or take no actions for 1 round.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ausk will move up behind Garnet to g18 to get a better view of the courtyard before rushing in.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2011)

Aressa bounds through the ruined gate and right into a volley of two arrows, one managing to inflict a minor wound [3 damage]. Her swipe at the goblin she was chasing was not able to penetrate the little warrior's chain shirt.

Aressa is able to see all of the courtyard and there are five goblin warriors total, all armed and armored as the first.  Izzik can see the first goblin and only one other [Gob4].   

[sblock=Updated Map]Keep in mind that most of you do not know what is past the keep gate and RP accordingly, despite being able to see the map.







[/sblock]        *GM:*  * Garnet cannot take a 5ft step after using a Move Action for actual movement.
* Ausk has already used 2 Move Actions by my counting, so I don't think his last post is valid, unless I missed something.
* Everyone should clearly define their mechanics of how they spend their Move/Standard/Free Actions.  I prefer them in an OOC spoiler block myself, leaving the IC write-up free of that sort of information.

Maia & Pari/Tagawai are left to finish the round.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I thought we had moved forward to the next round. Since we hadn't just diregard that last statement.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Perrinmiller, just for a reference on time, at what time did you write post 84 above? It will help me a lot to keep straight where we may be in a round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2011)

Seeing the rest of the crew moving forward, Pari urges Tagaiwi to close on the keep. Once he's in position to see through the entrance and take stock he dismounts and prepares for action.

[sblock=OOC]Move: to G18
Move: Dismount (Fast Dismount (1d20+4=15) attempt fails).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Perrinmiller, just for a reference on time, at what time did you write post 84 above? It will help me a lot to keep straight where we may be in a round.



        *GM:*  You will all know when I advance to the next round.  It will look like Post #76 and clearly state Round 2. 

My style is to provide mid round updates/results as I am able (given RL time constraints).  I will always provide a post like #76 to advance the round for everyone and you can see the damage done to the opposition and double-check your damage and HP.

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], check the last map update. G18 is already occupied by Izzik.  I will need grid locations for both Pari and Tag.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC/pm]Sorry, pm - that was a typo. My brain was saying G19, but my fingers apparently didn't cooperate. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2011)

Maia cautious advances along with her friends, staying in the pack as they move forward. She sees that a few have gone ahead and can see into the keep now...she wonders at their courage, and feels a stab of envy that they now know what is inside and no one else does.

Beyond that she keeps her crossbow handy, and her eyes open, waiting to see if another of the little creatures appears.

(move up to K19...ready action to fire if she sees a goblin)


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2011)

For those that cannot see in through the gateway, there is now the sounds of battle coming from where Aressa is fighting.  

The first goblin steps back and tries to hit Aressa with an arrow but misses.  The other four goblins drop their bows and draw shortswords. Three step up and attack the Eidolon, the last one hitting her from behind for a light wound [4 damage].

The last goblin warrior steps closer to the gate, covering it with his sword poised to attack.









*OOC:*


Combat Round 2:  Everyone is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]Not everyone knows what's going on inside the keep's courtyard.

Initiative:
Goblins
You guys

Updated Map:




Notes:
1. The small bushes can provide some concealment (20%)
2. The small boulders can provide cover in some cases (prone behind or small creatures)
3. The tree trunks (Brown circles on the 3 trees) only provide light cover (+2 AC)
4. The shading outside the keep is the slope covering 15 feet elevation to the level of the keep. Costs extra +1 to movement and is considered difficult terrain. Slope of path is not difficult terrain.
5. The black inside the walls is Fog of War/unexplored

Current Party Conditions:

```
Ausk:      11/11 HP remaining; 
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    13/20 HP remaining; 3 & 4 damage
Maia:      09/09 HP remaining
Pari:      20/22 HP remaining; 2 damage
Tagawai:   19/19 HP remaining

Spells Cast: 
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 0 damage
Gob2: 0 damage
Gob3: 0 damage
Gob4: 0 damage
Gob5: 0 damage
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ausk will double move first to the opening and than to the nearest goblin he can reach.

[sblock=actions]Double move to nearest enemy[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 11 Current: 11
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 4, 2011)

Garnet advances into the gate, and discovers the sphinx is surrounded and in danger of being swarmed.  However strange the creature, it is her ally.

She steps in, pushing past the nearest goblin to position herself to strike at a creature attacking the strange lion-woman.

OOC:  Move to G16, which I think means taking an Attack of Opportunity from the nearest goblin (in addition to anything he has readied).  Make an axe attack at the goblin at H15.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2011)

Ausk moves into the gate area and the goblin warrior covering the opening stabs him in the torso, almost disemboweling him [Critical 7 damage]. The half-orc turned slightly at the last second to keep from being mortally wounded. 

Garnet moves past the wounded Ausk and the goblin warrior takes a stab at him as well, but misses with the opportunity, the point of his sword glancing off the dwarf's shield.  Garnet's axe powers past the other goblin's defenses, biting deep.  The goblin staggers slightly, but remains on his feet.
 
[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Gob4: 9 damage; heavily wounded

Izzik/Aressa, Heinrich, Maia & Pari/Tagawai are left for Round 2


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2011)

Hearing Ausk pained grunt, Maia hurries forward, brushing past the other party members until she can see the halfork's injuries. She doesn't flinch or gasp or become sickly at that sight though.

"Don't be afraid," she says quietly to Ausk, and begins to sing in her lyrical, liquid tongue. White fire dimly illumines her hand as she touches him, then seems to run from her fingers over his wound, cooling it and numbing it. The skin started regrowing slowly. Within moments it had reduced to a mere scratch...as if the goblin's blow had been a glancing scrape instead of a devastating skewer! 

(Move to F18 and Cure Light Wounds)


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 4, 2011)

[sblock=OOC pm]Last couple of posts, you've referred to Garnet as "he".  She's female.  Sorry about the gender confusion.  [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 4, 2011)

With an enthusiastic grin Aressa tears into the goblins before her (Goblin 3), hears claws tearing through flesh to send gore flying twice before she spins to snap at another goblin, but her fangs find nothing but air. She then steps to the side (F14).

Izzik meanwhile attempts to daze another goblin (goblin 2)."Get 'em guys! You shouldn't attack holy types you goblin gits, its not nice and its definitely not sensible." He calls cheerfully.









*OOC:*


Daze Will DC 15 or no actions.







[sblock=Izzik and Aressa]
	
	



```
[U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29"]Izzik Deeks[/URL][/U]                              [U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29#Eidolon"]Aressa[/URL][/U] 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Initiative:[/B] [/COLOR]+2                           [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Initiative: [/COLOR][/B]+2
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]AC:[/B][/COLOR] 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)      [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]  AC:[/B][/COLOR] 24 (20 flat-footed, 16 Touch)
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]HP:[/B][/COLOR] 16 Current: 16                       [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]HP:[/B] [/COLOR]20 Current: 13
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] -1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 11                          [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 17 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue][B] Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +2 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+2             [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +4 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+0         
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Currently in Hand:[/B] [/COLOR]Shield & Short Spear
[COLOR=RoyalBlue] [B]Ongoing Effects:[/B][/COLOR] None.                   [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Ongoing Effects:[/COLOR][/B] Mage Armor
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Summon Monster 1:[/B][/COLOR] 8/8 remaining
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Spells Remaining:[/B][/COLOR] 1st Level 3/4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2011)

Heinrich will_attempt _ to get to a good position to address the goblins. He slips in and out of his fellow compatriots and will face goblin and shoot his flame jet.

[sblock=actions]
move to F16 through friendly crowds (still think there is an AOO against hims somewhere) and use flame jet on goblin 2 and goblin 3 for 20 feet to the west.

 Fire Jet(Su): Attack: Auto hit 
                 Damage: 1d6+1(fire), Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg (DC 15) 
                 or catch fire and take additional 1d6(fire) dmg (see below) 
                 -Range: 20' line
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 4, 2011)

"Tagaiwi, _lusab_!"

Immediately leaping to the bidding of his friend and master, Tagaiwi darts between and around his allies and into the fray. As soon as he has room to move he spins and savagely mauls the nearest goblin!

[sblock=Actions]Pari:
Free: Handle Animal (1d20+8=24)
As there's not an unoccupied square that he can reach, Pari will stay where he is.

Tagaiwi:
Move: to G15 (Drawing any Attacks of Opportunity that haven't been previously expended by those three Gobbos).
Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=12) vs. Goblin 2 for Damage (1d4+1=2, 1d6+1=6).[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
Pari

```
HP: 20/22           AC: 19   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 17   Init: +02
CMB/CMD: 00/12         Fort: 07     Ref: 02     Will: 06   Prcp: +10
        (02/14 Trip)  

Weapon in Hand: Shortspear

Spells Available:
    * 0 Level                * 1st Level
      * Detect Magic           * Longstrider
      * Guidance               * Produce Flame
      * Resistance
```

Tagaiwi

```
HP: 19/19           AC: 18   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 15   Init: +03
CMB/CMD: 02/15         Fort: 04     Ref: 06     Will: 02   Prcp: +06
        (CMD 19 Trip)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2011)

Aressa manages to bring down her goblin, the second claw attack fatally wounding it. Izzik's target is dazed and doesn't react to Heinrich moving up next to him.  

Heinrich is missed by the first goblin (#4) as he went by.  The flame jet damages one goblin, but doesn't catch him on fire.  The unconscious goblin does catch on fire.
 
[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Gob3: 18 total; unconscious & dying
Gob2: 2 damage; Dazed

Aressa needs reflex save from Heinrich's attack & Pari can double move since available AoOs on goblins are all used.

Heinrich is squeezed in F16 (-4 AC & Attack).

Then I can update and start Round 3


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

With a hiss of alarm Aressa deftly hurls herself out of the path of Heinrich's flame jet - albeit. *"What the hell do you think you are doing you amateur arsonist! We are on the same side!"* She hisses, turning to glower at Heinrich her tail swishing with displeasure.

Izzik's frowns at the fire elementalist, "Hey don't burn my kitty!" At which point Aressa's ire switches targets.









*OOC:*


Thankfully Aressa has evasion - I am hoping Scott missed that she moved there, no burning my kitty please!







[sblock=Izzik and Aressa]
	
	



```
[U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29"]Izzik Deeks[/URL][/U]                              [U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29#Eidolon"]Aressa[/URL][/U] 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Initiative:[/B] [/COLOR]+2                           [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Initiative: [/COLOR][/B]+2
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]AC:[/B][/COLOR] 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)      [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]  AC:[/B][/COLOR] 24 (20 flat-footed, 16 Touch)
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]HP:[/B][/COLOR] 16 Current: 16                       [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]HP:[/B] [/COLOR]20 Current: 13
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] -1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 11                          [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 17 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue][B] Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +2 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+2             [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +4 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+0         
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Currently in Hand:[/B] [/COLOR]Shield & Short Spear
[COLOR=RoyalBlue] [B]Ongoing Effects:[/B][/COLOR] None.                   [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Ongoing Effects:[/COLOR][/B] Mage Armor
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Summon Monster 1:[/B][/COLOR] 8/8 remaining
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Spells Remaining:[/B][/COLOR] 1st Level 3/4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 5, 2011)

Disregard, my brain jumped the gun again.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2011)

"Sorry, you wern't there while i was summoning the element."









*OOC:*


 sorry, tried to fix it, but it was all done by the time I got off work.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2011)

The goblin archer shifts over to the door leading into a wooden inner building, a small stable, occupying the southern part of the courtyard.  He shoots an arrow and gets lucky to inflict a light wound on Tagawai while the tiger is engaged in meleeing [5 damage]. 

Then he opens the door and calls something in a guttural language over his shoulder. A few can see inside, but only Aressa can see the creature that stands up in response to the goblin's snarls.

Lightly wounded by Heinrich's fire and Tagaiwi's claw, the dazed goblin shakes his head and recovers from the dazzling lights in his eyes.  

The other two goblins hold their ground.  One misses a stab at Garnet, "Awk, ya fookin' dwarf scum." The other tries to finish off the half-orc in the gateway, "Gonna gut ya, ork puke."  He pokes Ausk again for another light wound [3 damage].









*OOC:*


Combat Round 3:  Everyone is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]Only Aressa can see the creature in the stable: A mangy canine with a face that has the same flat nose, beady eyes, and
protruding teeth as a rat grown grotesquely large. 

Initiative:
Goblins & Goblin Dogs
You guys

Updated Map:





Notes:
1. The shading outside the keep is the slope covering 15 feet elevation to the level of the keep. Costs extra +1 to movement and is considered difficult terrain. Slope of path is not difficult terrain.


Current Party Conditions:

```
Ausk:      07/11 HP remaining; Healed 6, 3 damage
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    13/20 HP remaining
Maia:      09/09 HP remaining
Pari:      20/22 HP remaining
Tagawai:   14/19 HP remaining; 5 damage

Spells Cast: 
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor), Heinrich squeezed (-4AC/Attack)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 0 damage
Gob2: 4 damage
Gob3: 19 damage; unconscious & dying
Gob4: 9 damage; heavily wounded
Gob5: 0 damage
Dog1: o damage
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

Snarling Aressa lashes out again at the goblin between her and Heinrich her frustration mounting as only one claw cuts bloody ribbons down her foes back.

*"Ugly bald dog thing in the stable!"* She shouts to Izzik, who nods.

The summoner himself chants again targeting the goblin archer (1) and attempting to daze the creature.









*OOC:*


Daze Will DC 15 or no actions.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2011)

Aressa wounds the goblin but he is still on his feet and fighting, though he doesn't look so good bleeding from multiple wounds.

Izzik dazes the goblin archer. 
 
        *GM:*  Gob1: 0 damage; Dazed
Gob2: 11 damage; Almost dead


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 5, 2011)

Garnet's body, already taut as a wire with the intensity of battle, releases her full fury.

"Never insult a Dwarf, Garneffsilchen!*"  She shouts.  "That's many a goblin's last mistake!"

OOC:  *-A Dwarven word that can variously be applied to latrine contents or the waste from metal-refining processes.

TWF attack against Goblin 4, axe first, then shield.  If the axe kills Gob 4, second attack goes to Gob 5.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2011)

Garnet's axe is blocked by the goblin's armor, but the spiked shield catches him off guard and the female dwarf puts her opponent down.  The goblin lies in the dirt of the courtyard bleeding out, an almost black puddle slowing growing underneath.
 
[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Gob4: 14 damage; Unconscious & dying


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2011)

[sblock=Retcon (Round 2)]Anxious to get into the fight and help his friends, Pari hustles into the keep and sets up for an attack on one of the Goblins. (Double Move to I17). Can't tell if one of those squares is difficult terrain - if he can only make it to H17, he'll 5' step to I17 at the beginning of his Round 3 turn.[/sblock]

Now in position, Pari drops his spear and quickly pulls out his warhammer. He winds up and takes a looping swing, but (being more used to his trusty scythe than to the oddly balanced hammer) he miffs the attack and the head of the hammer thuds uselessly into the ground. Tagaiwi, a little help!"

Tagaiwi hears his friends call and whirls to face the Goblin caught between them.

[sblock=Actions]Pari
Free: Drop Spear
Move: Draw Hammer
Standard: Attack (1d20+1=2)

Tagaiwi
Full Attack: Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+4=14, 1d20+4=7, 1d20+4=7) vs. Goblin 5, Damage (Maybe) (1d6+1=5)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (13 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 20/22
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* War Hammer, Shield

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider, Produce Flame


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 14/19
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +6, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2011)

Ausk takes another wound, and Maia looks up, infuriated. "He'll never get better if you keep poking holes in him!" she informs the goblin angrily.

She locks eyes with the offending goblin, and white light flares to life in hers, covering her pupils and irises...making her eyes doorways to an endless sea of ivory flame. She speaks in common as she weaves the spell.

"_Flame calls to flame; creator to created. From fire thy soul was wrought, so fire you must obey. Hear the words of your maker and __*approach*._"

The final word dropped like a meteor into the goblin's mind, exploding with a momentary obsession; an imperative that overcame every instinct, even survival, and compelled it to walk helplessly past its armed foes towards the wielder of that terrible light...

(Command on Goblin 5! Will save DC 15 to resist. If it fails it must spend all its actions to move towards Maia as directly as possible...incurring AoO's normally. This would mean incurring AoO's from the tiger, Ausk and Garnet if I read the map right...and since the exit of the courtyard is blocked, it'd either have to try to move through that square, or just stop and take no further actions for the turn. Hragh!)


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2011)

Pari and Tag cannot seem to find the weakness in the goblin warrior's defenses.  Maia's command appears to have no effect either.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Gob5: Saved

Ausk & Heinrich left to finish Round 3.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ausk, ignoring the incoming damage will drop his flail into the gob5's skull, and after picking it up after hearing the satisfying crushing sound, move to where he can get a better view of the stable, deliberately drawing the aoos from the goblins so that others can move in as well without having to worry about them.

[sblock=actions]Attack Gob5
Move to F13[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 11 Current: 11
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2011)

Heinrich draws a dagger and stabs at the goblin (#2).
As the goblin twists his body in pain from the raking of Arresa's claw, his ribs are exposed. the dagger slips neatly between two of them and finds the little, itty, bitty heart that goblins are rumored to have, bleeding it out of life.

Heinrich salutes Arressa with the blooded knife, "Dieser Zeit kein Feuer. Zis time, no fire. Sorry"

[sblock=actions]
move action: draw dagger
std. action: stab goblin (+1 bab, +2 flanking)
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

Aressa dips her head to the fire mage wearing the slightest of smiles, *"Better."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 6, 2011)

The half-orc's heavy flail practically incapacitates the goblin warrior, but he still takes an ineffective stab at him as he moves past.  The effort causes the goblin to succumb to his mortal wound and he crumples to the ground dying.  

The other wounded goblin still fighting also stabs at the half-orc and misses.  Before he can even snarl in frustration, Heinrich's blade punctures a vital organ and he falls to the ground bleeding out.

The goblin archer shakes of the dazed effect as the two creatures inside the stable bound out the door gnashing teeth and snarling. They attack the first targets they see.

Unfortunately for Ausk, the first one removes a sizable chuck of flesh and the shock of the wound is enough to render him unconscious.  He falls to the ground bleeding to death [9 damage].

The second dog-like creature missed Aressa.









*OOC:*


Combat Round 4:  Everyone is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]Ausk needs an additional DC12 Fort Save from the bite itself.

Initiative:
Goblins & Goblin Dogs
You guys

Updated Map:




Notes:
1. The shading outside the keep is the slope covering 15 feet elevation to the level of the keep. Costs extra +1 to movement and is considered difficult terrain. Slope of path is not difficult terrain.
2. Red circle around Ausk, means incapacitated & prone.


Current Party Conditions:

```
Ausk:      -2/11 HP remaining; 9 damage, prone & dying
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    13/20 HP remaining
Maia:      09/09 HP remaining
Pari:      20/22 HP remaining
Tagawai:   14/19 HP remaining

Spells Cast: 
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor), Heinrich squeezed (-4AC/Attack)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 0 damage
Gob2: 18 damage; unconscious & dying
Gob3: 20 damage; unconscious & dying
Gob4: 15 damage; unconscious & dying
Gob5: 14 damage; unconscious & dying
Dog1: 0 damage
Dog2: 0 damage
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

Seeing things getting serious Izzik hurries in moving to flank one of the ugly canines with Aressa - taking care to squeeze up against the wall so the mangey looking thing cannot bite at him. As he moves he readies his shield and uses his spear defensively to prod weakly at the creature and coming closer to stabbing himself.

Aressa hurls herself at the goblin dog between them tearing into its flesh with her claws, although she cannot seem to put much enthusiasm into biting at the foul beast.

[sblock=Actions]Izzik fights defensively and moves around to H14 via I15 to avoid offering up an aoo readying his shield as he does so.[/sblock]

[sblock=DM]I believe I know these beasties from Rise of the Runelords DMing so I'm going to roll some fort saves vs allergy for Aressa to save time ignore if I ma wrong.[/sblock]

[sblock=Izzik and Aressa]
	
	



```
[U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29"]Izzik Deeks[/URL][/U]                              [U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29#Eidolon"]Aressa[/URL][/U] 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Initiative:[/B] [/COLOR]+2                           [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Initiative: [/COLOR][/B]+2
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]AC:[/B][/COLOR] 20 (18 flat-footed, 14 Touch)      [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]  AC:[/B][/COLOR] 20 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]HP:[/B][/COLOR] 16 Current: 16                       [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]HP:[/B] [/COLOR]20 Current: 13
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] -1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 11                          [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 17 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue][B] Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +2 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+2             [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +4 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+0         
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Currently in Hand:[/B] [/COLOR]Shield & Short Spear
[COLOR=RoyalBlue] [B]Ongoing Effects:[/B][/COLOR] None.                   [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Ongoing Effects:[/COLOR][/B] Mage Armor
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Summon Monster 1:[/B][/COLOR] 8/8 remaining
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Spells Remaining:[/B][/COLOR] 1st Level 3/4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2011)

Tagaiwi turns his formidable attentions to the dog now threatening him. Pari moves up to add his efforts to the push.

The tiger's claws serve only as feints; his teeth rip through the dogs flesh as the ugly thing moves to avoid the claws. Pari's hammer slams down into the dog's skull, slamming it's head down to the ground with a sickening crunch.

[sblock=Actions]Tagaiwi:
Attacks Dog 01: Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+2=6, 1d20+2=13, 1d20+2=19) for (1d6+1=5) Damage.

Pari:
Moves to H15 and Attacks Dog 01:
Hammer, Damage (1d20+1=19, 1d6=3)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 19 (13 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 20/22
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* War Hammer, Shield

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider, Produce Flame


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 14/19
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +6, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 6, 2011)

Seeing Ausk fall and Aressa hard-pressed, Garnet lets out an ancient Dwarven warcry and charges deeper into the fray, axe swinging.


OOC:  Move to H14, axe attk against Goblin Dog 2.  I think this will invoke an AOO from Goblin Dog 1 if it is still standing.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


You guys post so fast that I cannot update quick enough.  And it would help if you read each others posts as well. 
I adjusted some positions based on your intentions.  PM me if you want to change it. I used Pari's damage for Tag's second hit.  Pari cannot reach Dog2 to  attack in a Move Action, so you can retcon him again Mowgli.





 
Aressa manages to bring down the dog-like creature in front of her.  But she catches an allergic reaction that really itches. 

Tagaiwi steps up and claws the other dog twice almost fatally wounding it, but Garnet sweeps around and finishes it off anyway.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Dog1: 11 Damage, unconscious & dying
Dog1: 21 Damage, unconscious & dying
Aressa -2Dex & -2Cha

Need two DC12 Fort Saves from Tagaiwi or suffer allergy as well.

Pari, Ausk, Maia, and Heinrich left to finish the round.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

Aressa's face contorts in horror as she begins scratching urgently at her forelegs...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2011)

Pari looks quickly around the battlefield and notes that the way is now clear for him to help Ausk. He races around and between his friends, hurtling over fallen foes to get to the half-orc's side.

Tagaiwi's jaws work as he tries to expel the ugly dog's nasty dander; he finally manages to clear it from his tongue and paw.

[sblock=Actions]Pari: Double Move to E13, drop Hammer and draw Wand of CLW (I think all that's allowed, drawing as part of the move? If not, he'll drop the Hammer back into its belt loop as part of the move and draw the wand next round.)
Tagaiwi: Fortitude Saves (1d20+4=22, 1d20+4=18)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 6, 2011)

As soon as Ausk blacks out, he is bombarded with praise for his bravery, horror at the tactically questionable action, advice, and counter advice from the voices of ancient warriors that have decided to serve as his advisors. He just groans and hopes that he doesn't have to listen to it as long as he did the last time this happened.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2011)

"Ausk!" Maia cries as the half-orc falls over from his wounds. She hurries after him even as the others finish off most of the other combatants, ducking and weaving past them to finally reach the stricken warrior.

"Why do you keep letting them strike you?" she asks rhetorically, and begins the soothing songlike incantation that summons her healing power. Once again, the wounds don't heal completely...Ausk is left with a much shallower and less serious injury, as if the original hurt had never been so bad in the first place.

(Move to E14 and Cure Light Wounds)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

"I think he just does it to get touched up by pretty ladies. Right Ausk?" Izzik calls grinning as the half orcs eyes open. "The plan worked again!"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 6, 2011)

"Could ye flirt *after* the last goblin is down?" asks Garnet irritably, eyeing the last of the grubby little creatures.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 6, 2011)

"It's an unfortunate necessity if you plan on hitting the opponent yourself, little one. And gladiatorial slaves are generally not encouraged to wear armor like our good dwarven friend has, so I just got used to the blows, and accept that some can hurt more than others." Ausk shrugs as he deals with the itching. Adressing Garnet, "I suspect he would try to flirt with an army of succubi as they were draining the very life from him."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

"Well that sort of goes without saying, at least it did - before I said it. But I don't think the goblin will mind... you red haired temptress you." Izzik replies grinning at Garnet and waggling his eyebrows.

[sblock=Izzik and Aressa]
	
	



```
[U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29"]Izzik Deeks[/URL][/U]                              [U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29#Eidolon"] Aressa[/URL][/U] 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Initiative:[/B] [/COLOR]+2                           [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Initiative: [/COLOR][/B]+2
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]AC:[/B][/COLOR] 20 (18 flat-footed, 14 Touch)      [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]  AC:[/B][/COLOR] 20 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]HP:[/B][/COLOR] 16 Current: 16                       [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]HP:[/B] [/COLOR]20 Current: 13
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] -1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 11                          [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 17 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue][B] Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +2 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+2             [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +4 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+0         
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Currently in Hand:[/B] [/COLOR]Shield & Short Spear
[COLOR=RoyalBlue] [B]Ongoing Effects:[/B][/COLOR] None.                   [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Ongoing Effects:[/COLOR][/B] Mage Armor
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Summon Monster 1:[/B][/COLOR] 8/8 remaining
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Spells Remaining:[/B][/COLOR] 1st Level 3/4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

Heinrich moves 20 feet west, dodging through his fellow champions (and being reasonably sure he won't get eaten by the sphinx) to F, 12 and then 5 feet south to G, 12. The lone goblin standing there is then targeted by the bloody dagger held in Heinrich's hand.
STABBITY STAB! edit: would you believe another crit- confirmed with a nat 20 at that!!
edit: max damage on both!!

this looks suspicious. . .. .. ..

[sblock=correction]
I looked at Heinrich and his +3
 attack. i found I may have looked at his thrown dagger numbers, but regardless of that, his rolls were natural 19 for the crit and a natural 20 for the confirm for a  total of 20 and 21 for the same rolls. Hits regardless of my error. so very sorry

damage is still at a base 1d4 so that is still good[/sblock]

edit: by the way, that is goblin number 1, who is standing all alone and rejected.
Thanks AFg!


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2011)

Maia gives Izzik a look of consternation. There's no question that she believes him, she just doesn't get it. She looks back at Ausk, trying to find the sense. "You get hurt...because you like getting healed?" Isn't it better not to be hurt in the first place?"

And then Heinrich's rather stunning display of dagger-devilry catches her attention.

"Oh my. I thought most people who used arcane power weren't supposed to be good at using weapons. I have so much to learn!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

Realizing that is is not skill at all he says to Maia, "es ist nicht Waffenfertigkeit, sondern reine Dumb Luck!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 7, 2011)

"It would you do well to take our talkative friend's word with a bit of caution, little one. He has a tendency to speak when he would be better off learning the value of silence. As stated earlier, getting hurt is simply a part of battle. While not something to be sought, it is something I accept. Skill or not, Heinrich, I don't think the goblins care for it either way."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2011)

Ausk is back conscious and the allergic reaction is cured along with some of his wounds.  However Garnet is standing over him while he is prone on the ground, weapon still grasped in his fingers.

Heinrich's dagger badly wounds the remaining goblin, yet he continues to fight.  He steps backward through the stable's doorway and fires an arrow into Heinrich, taunting in the Common tongue, "Take dat, ya flama!" [4 damage]

The goblin archer drops his bow and readies his shield, figuring that surrounded or not, he is not going to surrender.  He yells something in that guttural goblinoid language of theirs.

You can see that there are no additional creatures moving around in the stable and there is a closed, heavy wooden, iron-bound door leading into the keep's tower on the north side.









*OOC:*


Combat Round 5:  Everyone is up.






[sblock=Combat Information]Maia's CLW eliminates the allergic reaction on Ausk.

Initiative:
Goblins
You guys

Updated Map:






Notes:
1. The shading outside the keep is the slope covering 15 feet elevation to the level of the keep. Costs extra +1 to movement and is considered difficult terrain. Slope of path is not difficult terrain.
2. Red circle around Ausk, means incapacitated & prone.


Current Party Conditions:

```
Ausk:      4/11 HP remaining; prone & underneath Garnet
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  06/10 HP remaining
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    13/20 HP remaining
Maia:      09/09 HP remaining
Pari:      20/22 HP remaining
Tagawai:   14/19 HP remaining

Spells Cast: 
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor) & diseased (-2 Dex & -2 Cha)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gob1: 8 damage; badly wounded
Gob2: 19 damage; unconscious & dying
Gob3: 21 damage; unconscious & dying
Gob4: 16 damage; unconscious & dying
Gob5: 15 damage; unconscious & dying
Dog1: 12 damage; unconscious & dying
Dog2: 22 damage; unconscious & dying
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 7, 2011)

Aressa holds back realizing she is not as heavy a hitter as others in the group and being preoccupied with scratching and looking dismayed.

Dropping his shield as he moves over (to G15) Izzik chants briefly and places his hand upon Aressa, sending an otherworldly purple light coursing over her body to heal the worst of her wounds.









*OOC:*


Woot! Finally get to use pounce! Which I was beginning to think an extremely overrated ability. Nevermind cannot charge. *sigh*







[sblock=Izzik and Aressa]
	
	



```
[U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29"]Izzik Deeks[/URL][/U]                               [U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29#Eidolon"]Aressa[/URL][/U] 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Initiative:[/B] [/COLOR]+2                           [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Initiative: [/COLOR][/B]+2
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]AC:[/B][/COLOR] 16 (14 flat-footed, 12 Touch)      [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]  AC:[/B][/COLOR] 20 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]HP:[/B][/COLOR] 16 Current: 16                       [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]HP:[/B] [/COLOR]20 Current: 17
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] -1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 11                          [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 17 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue][B] Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +2 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+2             [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +4 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+0         
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Currently in Hand:[/B] [/COLOR]Short Spear
[COLOR=RoyalBlue] [B]Ongoing Effects:[/B][/COLOR] None.                   [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Ongoing Effects:[/COLOR][/B] Mage Armor
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Summon Monster 1:[/B][/COLOR] 8/8 remaining
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Spells Remaining:[/B][/COLOR] 1st Level 2/4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ausk will reach up and, in a voice not entirely his own, cast guidance on Garnet, letting someone else deal with the remaining known threats. When he gets a chance, he will stand up and dust himself off.

[sblock=actions]Cast Guidance on Garnet
Ready action to stand up if Garnet moves[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 11 Current: 4
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2011)

Filled with the lust for battle, Tagaiwi moves into the spot vacated by the retreating goblin and attacks. His first swiping paw rips aside the Goblin's shield, leaving it open for the tiger's follow up. The crunch of bones is sickening as he savagely mauls the poor creature.

[sblock=Actions]Move: 5' Step to H13
Claw (1d20+2=13)
Oops - remaining Claw, Bite (1d20+2=18, 1d20+2=20)
Damage (1d4+1=5, 1d6+1=4)[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 7, 2011)

At Ausk's touch, a voice seems to whisper words in Dwarven in Garnet's mind.  She glances briefly down at the half-orc, confused, then shakes it off and advances to stand beside the attacking tiger.

OOC:  Move to H12.  I'm thinking that Tagaiwi has killed the goblin off, but if not, and if Garnet can get a shot from her position, she swings with her axe.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2011)

Tagaiwi's claws finish off the last goblin resistance, leaving the battlefield yours in victory with the five goblins and two goblin dogs draining blood on the ground.  Breathing a little heavy from the exertion, you all feel a little wiser after the ordeal.

The rejuvenation of Aressa also deals with her itching problem as well. 

Garnet moves aside so Ausk can get back to his feet.

Looking around at the rundown keep from inside, you can see that the pock marked and pitted stone walls and the wooden stable-like building are serviceable, but have seen better days.  It would appear that the goblins were camped out here and in the stable as evidenced by the dingy straw piles and the remains of cooking fires.  

The area doesn't smell too good either, as the goblin dogs and probably the goblins themselves, were not house broken.  The carnage and offal now strewn about has only made it worse.









*OOC:*


Combat is finished. Everyone receives 300XP each.





[sblock=Map and Party Status]Updated Map:





Current Party Conditions:

```
Ausk:      04/11 HP remaining
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  06/10 HP remaining
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    17/20 HP remaining
Maia:      09/09 HP remaining
Pari:      20/22 HP remaining
Tagawai:   14/19 HP remaining

Spells Cast: 2xCLW (Maia), Rejuvenate Lesser & Mage Armor (Izzik)
Abilities Used: Fire Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  We are not in combat, but there is a timer ticking so everyone should keep posts limited to 1-2 rounds of actions and not get too far ahead of everyone else, please.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 7, 2011)

Garnet looks down in satisfaction at the fallen goblin, and nods approvingly at the tiger.  Then she looks around at her companions.

"Time to put that wand ta good use," she nods to the gnome.  "Master Pari, if ye'd be so kind?  And we'd best keep one o' the gobs alive, too, until we find the sword."

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ausk will stand watchful for trouble as the others do what they need to do with the healing and goblins. A quiet look of relief followed by one of understanding comes over his face as he finally gets at least some of what the voices have been trying to say these many months. He ponders his latest thoughts with a pleasant mental clarity as he watches over the party's activites.

[sblock=level]That is enough for Ausk to level. I will update his sheet for final approval.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 12
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2011)

Pari makes the rounds with the wand, using it twice on Ausk and still not managing to completely heal the man's grievous wounds.

[sblock=OOC]CLW: Ausk, Heinrich, Aressa, Tagaiwi (1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=6)
CLW Ausk (1d8+1=3)

Pari won't take one now as he's only down two. Everyone should be at full except he and Ausk. I'll happily spend another charge on Ausk as well if you'd like![/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ausk will pull out his scroll so as not to burn down the wand faster than necessary.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 19
CMB: +2 CMD: 14 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2011)

Maia watches the wand at work with some fascination, but looks around as well.

"We shouldn't take too long," she advises. "If there's more, they must know we're here."

(OOC - If I recall right, Maia finished her first adventure with 800-odd exp. So she's got 1100-odd now. Not quite enough to level, sadly. Must go kill some cows or something! )


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2011)

So far you are able to talk and cure wounds unmolested.

[sblock=Party Status]Current Party Conditions:

```
Ausk:      11/11 HP remaining
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    20/20 HP remaining
Maia:      09/09 HP remaining
Pari:      20/22 HP remaining
Tagawai:   19/19 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 45 charges remain
Spells Cast: 2xCLW (Maia), Rejuvenate Lesser & Mage Armor (Izzik)
Abilities Used: Fire Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Pari's actions take about 5 rounds and others have yet to act.  You can make two Perception checks on your next IC post for me to have on file.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 7, 2011)

Garnet moves to the heavy wooden door that guards the entrance to the tower.  She frowns.

"Even gobs wouldn'a sleep with their rats if there were better quarters ta be had," she observes.  "Somebody check the stable and see if they stashed the sword there.  If not, we need ta go up."

She stands ready beside the door, clearly concerned.



[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ausk will be ready to back up Garnet after using his scroll.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

Harnrey pokes ariond with the dagger of his, not wanting to put his hands in some thing that smells so foul.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 7, 2011)

Aressa glowers at the goblin dogs her tail swishing angrily, hissing, *"Filthy scabrous canines."*

Izzik retrieves his shield and readies it again before cheerfully beginning to rifle through the pockets of the nearest goblins.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2011)

Perception Checks
Pari 01: 1d20+10=14
Tagaiwi 01: 1d20+6=15
Pari 02: 1d20+10=23
Tagaiwi 02: 1d20+6=18


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2011)

As you gather up your dropped equipment, some of your former opponents expire and die.  The last goblin felled, the archer, is still breathing yet but not for much longer.

There is nothing of interest hidden in the straw and dung of the stable; the goblins keeping their possessions on their bodies.  In addition to their arms and armor, they have their traveling kits (Waterskins & trail rations) and few gold coins (15). One of them also has a compass and a signal horn. 









*OOC:*


Treasury Updated





[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  There was talk of healing a potential prisoner, but that has yet to be done.  Gob1 is at -5HP if you wish to pursue this venue and RP some.
I have a sense of where some characters are, but I need everyone to put their grid coordinates into the next post(s) as you RP here before I reveal results of perception checks. My next update will be tomorrow most likely.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2011)

"Do we want to heal this last one? Seems kinder to let him expire, but if anyone thinks they can get information from him I can use the wand."

Pari sets Tagaiwi to guarding the door to the tower.

[sblock=Positions]Handle Animal (1d20+8=11)

Put Tagaiwi in E10, E11, or F11 (in that order of preference). He'll be guarding the door with a ready action to attack anything that comes through.

As Pari's considering healing the goblin he'd likely be somewhere in H12 - H14.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 8, 2011)

"Go ahead and heal him. People have a tendency to talk when I really feel like convincing them to do so."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 8, 2011)

"Just bind his wounds and his limbs," suggests Garnet.  "We can heal him later if we need to talk to him." 

OOC:  Hold position at E10.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 8, 2011)

At the talk of healing Maia perks up...then gets her by-now-familiar expression of perplexity as she walks over next to the goblin.

"Heal it? But I thought we were killing them," she points out. Even so, she touches a fingertip to the little gnarled green man. There's a twinkle of white light around her hand, and the ichor ceases to flow out of its wounds.

"Now it won't die while we discuss it at least," she says.

(Move to H14 and use Stabilize cantrip. That square is where she will be for now.)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 8, 2011)

"If he is stable, than perhaps we should check out this other door. We may need a place to fall back to and this would be as good as any as long as we are relatively certain it's safe."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Arrrgh! tried to post last night, but lost internet!!!






Heinrich moves through the doorway and then announces that there was nothing found in the stables. He does this whild wiping his dagger off on one of the dead goblins bodies.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2011)

The goblin remains unconscious due to blood loss, but it is unlikely he will die now that he is stabilized.

Those near the door hear sounds of movement or scuffling from the other side. There is a deep voice heard as well, but no chance to make out the words.
 
[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Still need Grid Coordinates as you move around please.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


 heinrich is good right where you have him- watching the hurtin goblin


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

After searching the goblins Izzik steps behind Aressa ready to assault the building from his usual position behind those who can better take injury. As far as the summoner is concerned he is doing enough being ludicrously handsome other people can take tough.









*OOC:*


Aressa at G13, Izzik at G14 please.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ausk will step behind Garnet(D10), flail in hand, ready to play once more with the foe in combat.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 19
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 9, 2011)

Garnet's features grow cold at the sound of voices.  "Shh!"  She hushes her comrades in an urgent whisper.  "There's someone in there.  Form ranks and be ready."

OOC:  As soon as everyone has had a chance to take up a position, Garnet will try to open the door.  She'll check it quietly to see if it's locked first; if it's not, she'll kick/throw it open.  Staying at E10.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2011)

When she sees the others starting to get ready to attack the door, Maia hurries to join them, once again preparing her crossbow to fire.

(Move to E13 and ready crossbow)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 9, 2011)

At Garnet's call, Pari moves quickly to support (D11) the next push forward.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2011)

Heinrich mozies on over-quickly- and finds a spot to work from. The door being placed in a good defensive location means that there are only so many good spots to choose from and they are all taken, H chooses a good support location so he can keep an eye on what may be above them at the top of the tower's battlements. (F,13)


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2011)

As you move around the courtyard and get into position, no one hears anything more.  There is nothing visible looking over the ramparts at the top of the tower either. 

Garnet checks the heavy, iron-bound door and finds it locked.
 
[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Keep using Grid coordinates if you move, please. Don't forget to update your stat blocks with weapon in hand.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 9, 2011)

Seeing her companions all in position, Garnet swings her axe hard against the door and tries to force her way through.

OOC:  Axe attk on door.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2011)

updated stat block:

[sblock=stat block]

```
Ac: 13  HP: 10  Inititive: +2

Weapon in hand:
[s]Crossbow: locked, nocked, cocked, and loaded[/s]
Dagger: elegently tinted with goblin blood stains and annointed with "Odu de goblin feces"

fire jet(su) ability: 00000 [s]00[/s]

Save DC:
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

Spells:

0 Level             
* Mage Hand 
* Detect Magic 
* Light 
* Prestidigitation 

Level 1
* Burning Hands (1)
* Burning Hands (1)
* Shield
* chill touch

(1) denotes cast at +1 level
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2011)

Oops!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

Izzik looks around vaguely, "Can we construct a rudimentary lathe... No? Well I'll leave you burly types to figure the door out, maybe you could use something as a battering ram? A post from the stable perhaps?"

Aressa examines the wall doubtfully trying to access who easy it might be to climb.

[sblock=Izzik and Aressa]
	
	



```
[U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29"]Izzik Deeks[/URL][/U]                              [U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29#Eidolon"] Aressa[/URL][/U] 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Initiative:[/B] [/COLOR]+2                           [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Initiative: [/COLOR][/B]+2
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]AC:[/B][/COLOR] 20 (18 flat-footed, 14 Touch)      [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]  AC:[/B][/COLOR] 20 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]HP:[/B][/COLOR] 16 Current: 16                       [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]HP:[/B] [/COLOR]20 Current: 13
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] -1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 11                          [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 17 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue][B] Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +2 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+2             [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +4 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+0         
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Currently in Hand:[/B] [/COLOR]Shield & Short Spear
[COLOR=RoyalBlue] [B]Ongoing Effects:[/B][/COLOR] None.                   [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Ongoing Effects:[/COLOR][/B] Mage Armor
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Summon Monster 1:[/B][/COLOR] 8/8 remaining
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Spells Remaining:[/B][/COLOR] 1st Level 2/4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> Aressa examines the wall doubtfully trying to access who easy it might be to climb.











*OOC:*


sorry, no spider climb in his spell book


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2011)

The female dwarf's axe bounces ineffectively off the hard wood of the door, leaving a mark, but not enough to weaken it.









*OOC:*


Combat Round 1:  Everyone is up. 
The door: AC 3 (Can Use Full-round Action to not miss); Hardness 5; HP 20; Break DC25





[sblock=Combat Information]Silly as it might seem, we are in combat.

Initiative:
You guys
The door & ???

Updated Map:





Current Party Conditions:

```
Ausk:      19/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    20/20 HP remaining
Maia:      09/09 HP remaining
Pari:      20/22 HP remaining
Tagawai:   19/19 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 45 charges remain
Spells Cast: 2xCLW (Maia), Rejuvenate Lesser & Mage Armor (Izzik)
Abilities Used: Fire Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor)
```
Enemy Status:

```
The door:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  If some of you are going to take no actions, other than color commentary, please post as such and under what condition that will change.  If you all let Garnet do all of the work, it might take a few rounds.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 10, 2011)

Seeing the door is going to need to come down Iziik moves around to get a look at it (D12) and conjures a gobbit of acid which he attempts to hurl at the door.

Aressa yawns lazily and pads over to sit before her summoner (E12) waiting for things to get entertainingly bloody again.









*OOC:*


No actions for Aressa. Izzik uses Acid Splash, he will be using fullrounds to auto hit after this, but for now I'll roll please apply any appropriate modifiers.







[sblock=Izzik and Aressa]
	
	



```
[U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29"]Izzik Deeks[/URL][/U]                              [U][URL="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29#Eidolon"] Aressa[/URL][/U] 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Initiative:[/B] [/COLOR]+2                           [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Initiative: [/COLOR][/B]+2
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]AC:[/B][/COLOR] 20 (18 flat-footed, 14 Touch)      [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]  AC:[/B][/COLOR] 20 (16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]HP:[/B][/COLOR] 16 Current: 16                       [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]HP:[/B] [/COLOR]20 Current: 13
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] -1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 11                          [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMB:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]CMD:[/B][/COLOR] 17 
[COLOR=RoyalBlue][B] Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +1 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +2 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+2             [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Fort:[/B][/COLOR] +4 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Reflex:[/B][/COLOR] +5 [COLOR=DarkOrchid][B]Will:[/B] [/COLOR]+0         
 
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Currently in Hand:[/B] [/COLOR]Shield & Short Spear
[COLOR=RoyalBlue] [B]Ongoing Effects:[/B][/COLOR] None.                   [B][COLOR=DarkOrchid]Ongoing Effects:[/COLOR][/B] Mage Armor
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Summon Monster 1:[/B][/COLOR] 8/8 remaining
 [COLOR=RoyalBlue][B]Spells Remaining:[/B][/COLOR] 1st Level 2/4
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2011)

"Would you want the door to be burnt down?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ausk will cast magic weapon on Garnet's axe to help boost the damage output, than do the same on his flail, than draw himself up to his full height and prepare to attempt to intimidate the person inside should it prove to be necessary.

[sblock=actions]cast magic weapon on Garnet's axe
cast magic weapon on flail
prepare to intimidate any threat behind the door (readied action)[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 19
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail(magic weapon active) 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Garnet looks over at Heinrich as Ausk enhances her weapon.  "Cover the battlements with your fire," she suggests.  "Don't let them hit us from there.  We can handle the door."

She shrugs, letting her shield swing onto her back.  Then, with two hands, she swings her axe again.

OOC:  Move action to release QD shield, wielding Dwarven axe 2-handed.  Since it's not a full action, she needs to roll to hit the door.
EDIT:  Made a mistake on the die roll, should have been +6 to hit (Magic Weapon does not stack with Masterwork, sorry about the confusion)

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 19 (16 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe (wield 2-h, currently "magic-weaponed"): Attack: +07,  Damage: 1d10+4, Crit: 20/x3


TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hmmm, you know I can't find anything saying that acid still overcomes hardness in PF. So acid splash is probably a waste of time. Ah I see it does not ignopre hardness but does full damage before whereas most other energy types do half damage and then you apply hardness.

If we assume a hardness of 5 - may well be higher - then Heinrich would need to do 12 fire damage to knock 1hp off the door and so is probably better off saving his flames. Hack away Garnet!


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2011)

Garnet's blow significantly damages the door.  Izzik's acid is ineffective, just pitting the hinge slightly. 

        *GM:*  Door at 11/20HP remaining.
Ausk has acted for Round 2 already, still a few people left for Round 1 before Garnet takes another swing.     [sblock=For Afg]_Energy Attacks: Energy attacks deal half damage to most objects. Divide the damage by 2 before applying the object’s hardness. Some energy types might be particularly effective against certain objects, subject to GM discretion. (pg. 173 Core)_
I think Acid would do full damage in this case, but still needs to overcome Hardness 5. Hard to do with a 1d3, eh. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


My post included the next several rounds of actions for Ausk to save time; if he is interrupted in his plan, he will react according to the needs of the interruption.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 10, 2011)

Izzik realizing his efforts are in vein heads over into the stable (I13) to be out of the way of any potential missile fire and away from the racket Garnet's axe is making. He absently uses the butt of his spear to tap out a rhythm and begins humming.

[sblock=Energy Damage]The FAQ actually clarifies that Acid and Sonic damage are not halved for objects, but that they are still subject to hardness. A moot point here of course since acid splash remains useless, but a distinction nevertheless.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2011)

Heinrich returns his attention to the Battlements."Be more fun _burning _it down." He mumbles to himself.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Frakkin earthquake hit Japan! I was in a Skyscraper at the time and  it was NOT fun.  Internet is spotty and you can imagine we schedule is  going to FUBAR'd.  It is after 11pm on a Friday night and I am stuck at  my office because the commuter trains are all stopped until tomorrow at  least. Excuse me if I am slow to respond. 





        *GM:*  If no one is going to help hack/bash the door, then Garnet can go ahead and roll some more.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2011)

Maia watches the assault on the door, crossbow ready to shoot should goblins come pouring out. Otherwise she simply waits.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 11, 2011)

Swiftly growing bored Izzik decides to entertain himself, "Hey Maia you know I could summon a snake for you if Aressa wasn't here!" He waggles his eyebrows before adding, "Or a pony, though Cloppers is surprisingly grumpy, you always think of ponies as cheerful, or at least I do."

Aressa sighs heavily,* "That my dear is innuendo. **Its where idiots say something that sounds vaguely like it might be associated with genitals but has another meaning to. And my summoner engages in it because he has the mentality of a six year old..."
*
"And proud of it!"
*
"And thinks it is something to be proud of."* Aressa finishes scowling at Izzik, who grins and mouthes, "She loves me really."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 11, 2011)

Garnet continues to hack at the door.

OOC:  Ausk was planning to assist, so you can intersperse his die rolls with mine.

EDIT:  Looks like 2 rounds to bring down the door, maybe just 1 if Ausk hits as well.  Garnet will don her shield again on her first available action after the door is opened (it's a Swift action if combined with a move).

[sblock=perrinmiller]
Glad to hear you're alright.   My brother's family lives in Kobe, which is pretty far south, so hopefully they didn't get hit much.  We haven't been able to reach them (phone trouble at first, and we've stopped calling since it's the middle of the night).  [/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand: Waraxe, wielded 2-h, Magic-weaponed
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+4, Crit: 20/x3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ausk has a flail, he can try after he gets magic weapon cast on it, but I don't see a flail doing much against a door. Increasing your damage output was the best Ausk could think of to help.







[sblock=earthquakes]Good to hear you're alright. Hope it doesn't take you too long to recover.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2011)

[sblock=eathquakes]
Perrinmiller, I have been through enough earthquakes to know that I am glad to hear you are ok. When i was young, I was thrown out of the top bunk to a concrete floor by and earthquake. (Northridge quake in early 1970's)

Keep safe, please.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hey all, the earthquake hit east of Tokyo where I work. Internet is still spotty but appears to be okay from my iPhone, but not my office. So my schedule is going to unknown this weekend. It is after 1:00am and I am stuck at my office because the commuter trains are all stopped until the morning at least. I will likely not be able to sleep as aftershocks keep rocking the place every 20-30 minutes. Freaking annoying. So, I have time to do gaming, but the sites won’t load.

Garnet got the door, but I need to update the map and roll dice before we can continue.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


No hurries, and stay away from coffee!
edit; too much coffee and you won't be able to tell if it is a quake or the coffee shaking you.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2011)

[sblock=Earthquakes]Glad you're OK, perrin! Hope you remain so, and that the aftershocks subside soon (for your sake and everyone else's over there!).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks guys.  I am back home after sleeping on the floor underneath my  desk in my office.  Still little tremors in Tokyo and worry about a Nuclear Reactor  meltdown.  But hey, we had little league practice today.  So I guess  things are pretty much normal where I live.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









The female dwarf's mighty axe blow finishes off the door, and it falls off its hinges inward to the ground, dead.  The circular chamber inside has a curved stair leading upwards along the south wall towards a second level.  There are not any signs that someone has been living on the ground floor, but judging by the height of the ceiling there is a second floor before reaching the height of the battlements up top.





About 15 feet up a gaunt female humanoid with rough, yellow skin and russet hair pulled into braids.  Her eyes have a sinister gleam and her ears are pointed and serrated in back. She says something that neither Garnet nor Ausk understand and two pin-points of light materialize from her outstretched hand and streak forward to slam into the pair, on each. In her other hand she is holding a longspear and she is wearing nicely tailored clothes, no armor.[Garnet 5 damage & Ausk 3 damage].









*OOC:*


Combat Round 4:  Everyone is up. 





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware, but not everyone has LOS to the opposition.
Initiative:
You guys
Female Mage

Updated Map:





Current Party Conditions:

```
Ausk:      16/19 HP remaining; 3 damage
Garnet:    19/23 HP remaining; 5 damage
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    20/20 HP remaining
Maia:      09/09 HP remaining
Pari:      20/22 HP remaining
Tagawai:   19/19 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 45 charges remain
Spells Cast: 2xCLW (Maia), Rejuvenate Lesser & Mage Armor (Izzik), Magic Weapon x2 (Ausk & Garnet)
Abilities Used: Fire Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Mage:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Ausk & Pari are squeezed (-4AC & Attack)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 12, 2011)

Izzik hearing the door fall and hearing shouts hurries over to the doorway (E9) dropping his shield as he does so and chanting, "Esaec elggurts seof ym pleh esaerg ytsan yppils yemils!" and flicking a tiny pat of butter forward to cover the stairs beneath and behind the creature in a layer of slippery grease. "What the ruddy hell are you supposed to be then?" He asks wonderingly.

Aressa races into the tower and leaps up the stair to throw herself at the mage lashing out with a claw and tearing through yielding flesh!









*OOC:*


Grease DC 17 Reflex or fall prone.







[sblock=Stairs]I am assuming getting to her up the stairs takes 15 feet of movement? Aressa should be able to get to the foot of the stairs with 15ft. of movement remaining so I assume she can reach, let me know if I am wrong and I will edit.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 12, 2011)

Garnet is caught off-guard as the sphinx-creature bounds past her up the stairs.  But seeing no way past her to engage the mage, she draws the throwing axe from her belt as she moves to the stairs.  She throws it in an arc over the sphinx, targeting the strange looking mage.

OOC:  It looks from the map like the stairs are too narrow to stand 2 abreast.  So Garnet will move up behind Aressa.  I think Aressa is at H8, so Garnet will move to H9.  As part of her move, she will draw her throwing axe, and will pitch it into the fray.

Also, check the current party conditions block.  If Garnet took 5 dmg, she should be at 18 HP, not 19. 

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Throwing axe is drawn and thrown this action:Attack: +5 Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 20/x2

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 12, 2011)

*GM:*  I will need to update the map and look at things later.  But, Aressa will suffer a readied attack and provoke an AoO to reach the Mage.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm fine with that, hopefully she fails her reflex and its at -4 for prone though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2011)

Pari sees Garnet and Ausk stagger as the door finally succumbs to their battering. Not sure what's facing them inside, but unwilling to take a chance on going in unprepared, he drops his hammer, cups his free hand and says "_Guwama sumanog!_" A ball of flame appears in his palm as he moves forward and into the room.

"Tagaiwi, guard me!" The tiger moves quickly into the room as well, finding a spot from which to attack the vicious goblinoid. His questing teeth find only air.

[sblock=Actions]Pari:
Standard: Cast Produce Flame
Move: to F9
Free: Handle Animal (1d20+8=24) (Of course when I only NEED at 2 I roll a freakin' 16!)

Tagaiwi:
Move: to G9
Standard: Bite (1d20+2=9) Goblinoid, Miss.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (12 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 20/22
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Flame, Shield

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 14/19
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +6, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


By my count, 9 squares movement to reach her. Sorry the map isn't better, but I originally made it for 4-5 tokens, not 8. 






Hustling through the door, the sphinx is almost oblivious to the larger goblinoid waiting off to the side until he smashes a morningstar into her side [10 damage].  He tries another blow at her when she moves past but he was just not fast enough to brain her.

This muscular savage looking creature stands 7 feet tall with coarse hair covering most of his body (the parts visible anyway).  His mouth is full of long sharp fangs and his nose resembles that of a bear.  He is wearing finely crafted chain shirt and carrying a heavy steel shield.

The mage doesn't slip and fall and the dwarf's axe misses.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]        *GM:*  Noted about Garnet. 
Aressa and Garnet need their positions confirmed based on the rest of the map being visible.
Mowgli will need to edit mostly likely.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  Mowgli will need to edit mostly likely.




OOC: Was in the middle of one of my multiple edits as you were writing  - still working on the final version, as I haven't put Tagaiwi's actions in yet.

Edit: All done now!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 12, 2011)

Seeing the bugbear as he enters the doorway Izzik targets it with the grease spell (F10 and G10), frowning when it remains standing.

Seeing the Bugbear suddenly loom up before her and snarling in pain at its blow Aressa turns and swipes at the beast with her claws slashing into its flesh as she moves to the base of the stairs (H10).









*OOC:*


I assume transfering the damage roll is okay? If not let me know and I'll edit. Aressa will still move around and take the AOO, but she would definitely use her attack on the Bugbear. I was working under the false assumption - I think not unreasonably - that the stairs began at H7/8 and that the AOO mentioned was from the Mage's Longspear.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2011)

Heinrich hears the combat happening and rushes forward!
Movement: West, west, north west, west, south, southwest-stop at G,8 
EDIT: double move!
stop at F,8

Standard action: Fire Jet (SU) at bugbear at G,10

Flames shoot to the bugbear not on the steps and continue to follow the curved interior wall, coming close, but not ignighting the sphinx, but close regardless.

Damage: 1d6+1(fire), Special: Reflex save for 1/2 dmg (DC 15) or catch fire and take additional 
1d6(fire) dmg (see below)-Range: 20' line


[sblock=stat block]

```
Ac: 13  HP: 10  Inititive: +2

Weapon in hand:
[s]Crossbow: locked, nocked, cocked, and loaded[/s]
Dagger: elegently tinted with goblin blood stains and annointed with "Odu de goblin feces"

fire jet(su) ability: 0000[s]0 00[/s]

Save DC:
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

Spells:

0 Level             
* Mage Hand 
* Detect Magic 
* Light 
* Prestidigitation 

Level 1
* Burning Hands (1)
* Burning Hands (1)
* Shield
* chill touch

(1) denotes cast at +1 level
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ausk will move to H10, deliberately ignoring the bugbear, and drawing himself to his full height, will snarl a nasty orc snarl he can at the caster on the steps.

[sblock=actions]move to H10
standard to Intimidate (demoralize option) caster on stairs[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 16
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail(magic weapon active) 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 12, 2011)

OOC:  Urk, this gets messy.  Garnet drew the axe and moved to H9 because Aressa was blocking access to the mage.  I don't think it's fair for me to retract the (failed) attack roll, but I also don't think I should have to invoke an attack of opportunity for using a ranged attack in melee range.  PM, if it's OK, shall we just go with this:

IC:  Garnet draws her throwing axe, anticipating following the sphinx up the stairs, but is alarmed by the bugbear's attack on her comrade.  For a moment, she is tempted to engage the ancient enemy of her people, but sees that the claws of the summoner's companion are already doing that work.  Better to press the attack.

She moves in, pushing up the stairs to confront the mage.  As she comes in range of the strange creature's speartip, she hefts her axe.  Her opponent dodges easily and thrusts.

OOC:  Move to I9, "drop" the throwing axe.  Soak the attack of opportunity from the spear.  If she counts as an aberration, note bonus to Garnet's AC.  If she counts as a goblinoid, let me know so I can factor in bonuses on attack rolls.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: (wield 2-h) Attack: +06,  Damage: 1d10+4, Crit: 20/x3



[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2011)

mfloyd3 said:


> OOC:  Urk, this gets messy.




[sblock=could be worse]At least I didn't fry the sphinx this time![/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 12, 2011)

Maia winces at the noises coming from within the tower and looks up at the sky but closes her eyes. Even in daylight, a white pinprick of light becomes visible at the zenith, looking uncannily as if it was directly above Maia. A vertical shaft of light descends, engulfing her completely with a faint noise like a choir singing...or perhaps just a stiff breeze in the trees not far off. When the light vanishes a moment later, something like a short breastplate is left behind...if armor were crafted from golden highlights instead of metal. One can clearly see through it to the woman beneath, but its edges where it catches the light are visible, like armor made of perfectly transparent glass.

She then makes her way to just beside the door...ready to step in once she won't be in the way of anyone else.

(Activating Cloak of Stars ability, move to sq adjacent to doorway.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC for Heinrich]Based on Heinrich's turn coming after Pari and Tag moved, not sure Heinrich will want to flame jet them. Also he cannot squeeze into F-8 (needs movement of 7 squares to get there) and F-9 & E-9 are already occupied.  So Heinrich will need a double move to make it into the tower at all so no flame jet this round. But he can post edited actions for round 4 and then go first for round 5.[/sblock]The female misses the approaching dwarf with her longspear as Garnet closes the range. She is visibly shaken by the looks of the half-orc as well.   






The mage remains defensive despite the opposition and manages to release another spell; two pin-points of light slam into Garnet's ribs [6 damage].

The bugbear slips on the grease and crashes down on his backside, prone.




Realizing that he is not going to be able to stand up very easily, he remains on his back and lashes out with the morningstar at the small one holding flame in his hand.  Pari gets smashed in the knee with the spiked head [9 damage].









*OOC:*


Combat Round 5: Heinrich is up first, then everyone can follow. 





[sblock=Combat Information]Initiative:
You guys
Female Mage & Bugbear

Updated Map:





Current Party Conditions:

```
Ausk:      16/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    12/23 HP remaining; 6 damage
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    20/20 HP remaining
Maia:      09/09 HP remaining
Pari:      11/22 HP remaining; 9 damage
Tagawai:   19/19 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 45 charges remain
Spells Cast: 2xCLW (Maia), Rejuvenate Lesser & Mage Armor (Izzik), Magic Weapon x2 (Ausk & Garnet)
Abilities Used: Fire Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor), Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Mage: Shaken
Bugbear: 7 damage; Prone
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please include your Mini-stats with the link to your sheet, please. {nudge Shayuri}

Just another reminder to please read carefully the other player's posts, particularly when people are editing and posting simultaneously.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2011)

Heinrich- last round:
Heinrich hears the combat happening and rushes forward!
Movement: West, west, north west, west, south, southwest-stop at G,8 
EDIT: double move! (35 feet)

this round:
He grabs his pendant and recalls into his memory a spell from his spell book and starts to recite its words of power:

Võin enamus sama õigekirja, et ta lits-hctibehs taht sa lleps emas eth tsac nac I!

speaking when he is done, "Ich kann die gleiche Besetzung wie Bann, dass sie Hündin!"

Cast Magic Missle through bonded item: pendant.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 13, 2011)

Aressa turns upon the downed bugbear and attempts to extract revenge for him daring to harm her person! One claw catches the grease and slides well wide of its intended target, but the other draws blood and her fangs sink into yielding flesh just missing the goblinoid's jugular!

Izzik meanwhile hefts a vial of acid from his belt pouch and uses it as a focus to make his acid splash more ptent, before hurling the glob of acid at the mage. But the acid splats hope mere feet from him and the young summoner grins in embarrassment. "That was a practice shot!"

[sblock=Actions]Aressa full attack. Izzik move to get acid from pouch - used as focus for Acid Splash for +1 damage - standard to cast acid splash.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 13, 2011)

Garnet presses her attack, swinging her axe with renewed fury.

OOC:  Swinging her axe, 2-h.  Rules state half-orcs count as both orc an human for "effects related to race," so I'm claiming the bonus.  Please correct if this is in error.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 19 (16 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 12
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe (2-h, magic-weaponed): Attack: +07,            Damage: 1d10+4, Crit: 20/x3


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ausk will grin down at the bugbear as he brings his flail down on him; unfortunately the edge of the grease causes Ausk's foot to slip a bit at the last second.

[sblock=actions]attack bugbear[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 19
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail(magic weapon active) 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2011)

Pari and his tiger continue their assault on the Bugbear.   Pari reaches out with his flame-filled hand, touching the bugbear on its chest and inflicting a smoldering wound. Tagaiwi almost knocks heads with Aressa as he tears into the ugly thing. 

[sblock]Pari: 
To Hit, Damage (1d20+2=13, 1d6+2=3) vs. Touch AC. Thinking a 13 might hit Touch AC -4, I went ahead and posted as though it did.

Tagaiwi:
Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=14) . . . and the streak continues .
Just in case the bite hits with a 14, Bite Damage (1d6+1=7).[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (12 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 11/22
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Flame, Shield

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 14/19
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +6, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2011)

*GM:*  What is the bonus vs. Half-orcs for with Garnet? The dwarven bonus vs. Orcs doesn't apply to half-orcs IIRC.  Your opposition is not a half-Orc though. 

Heinrich's MM needs a target before I can count it. 

Only on phone right now, so more update information later.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2011)

Heinrich hears the combat happening and rushes forward!
Movement: West, west, north west, west, south, southwest-stop at G,8 
EDIT: double move!

[sblock=stat block]

```
Ac: 13  HP: 10  Inititive: +2

Weapon in hand:
Dagger: elegantly tinted with goblin blood stains and anointed with "Odu de goblin feces"

fire jet(su) ability: 0000[s]0 00[/s]

Save DC:
General: 14 + SL
Evocation: 16 + SL
Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

Spells:

0 Level             
* Mage Hand 
* Detect Magic 
* Light 
* Prestidigitation 

Level 1
* Burning Hands (1)
* Burning Hands (1)
* Shield
* chill touch

(1) denotes cast at +1 level
```
[/sblock]

vs the ' lits-hctibehs-sie Hündin-彼女は雌犬 '

sorry, was trying for levity there.
the mage on the steps is my target.

this round:
He grabs his pendant and recalls into his memory a spell from his spell book and starts to recite its words of power:

Võin enamus sama õigekirja, et ta lits-hctibehs taht sa lleps emas eht tsac nac I!

speaking when he is done, "Ich kann die gleiche Besetzung wie Bann, dass sie Hündin!"

Cast Magic Missle through bonded item: pendant


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 14, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  Your opposition is not a half-Orc though.




Sorry, misread the part about "visibly shaken by the looks of the half-orc as well."  Of course you were referring to Ausk's Intimidate attk.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry to be a jerk about this but I am tired of repeating myself.  So, if you want your actions to count, you will clearly define them (in English) in a spoiler block(listing specifically all of the Move/Standard/Free/Full etc... And stating those intentionally not being used.) and include your mini-stats with current AC, weapons in hand and HP, etc... 

If you don't have time to do that, then don't post until you do. I do NOT have the time to puzzle it out while looking up the other things as well. Quoting your previous post to copy the blocks takes little effort on your parts.

You don't like it, you can have your character leave the adventure after this encounter because it is not open for debate.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2011)

The bugbear is heavily wounded and the female mage is not looking to good either.  However both are still fighting expecting the worst that Maia can dish out.  And a grumpy DM is dealing with the difficulties with public transportation and stupid coworkers that should just listen to their boss.

        *GM:*  Maia is left to complete the round.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Lol, I still think its darned impressive you are managing to DM at all at the moment. For the record if there's ever a natural disaster in middle england you can all expect a great deal of whining and at least a week of no DM posting.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 14, 2011)

ooc: I am guessing The floor you work on is still in great disarray , very impressive you are being here PM


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2011)

Maia realizes as soon as she looks past Izzik that there's nowhere left inside the tower to stand unless she wants to be right next to someone who's not friendly. She grimaces and takes aim as best she can along the crossbow's sights towards the strange-looking female on the stairs.

[sblock=actions]Move to D9. Fire at female (final hit number includes Point Blank Shot, and melee penalty). No minor taken.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 9/9
CMB: -1 CMD: 11
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +4

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +8, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow

Special Abilities: Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 1hr/day), Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidence
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC Maia]She can use her crossbow against the mage from her original square, still paying the same penalties.  Squeezing into D-9 would make things worse, actually and I left Maia in her square. Sorry again about the confines of the map.[/sblock] The crossbow bolts impacts the wall in between the mage and Garnet.  The wounded female tries to cast another spell while fending off Garnet's assault and it fizzles away with a lack of concentration.






The badly wounded bugbear remains fighting from his backside and snarls, "Bronk take ya wit ta hell!"




Despite proper grammar and pronunciation, Bronk bashes Ausk's foot into a blood mess [6 damage].









*OOC:*


Combat Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Initiative:
You guys
Female Mage & Bugbear (Bronk)

Updated Map:





Current Party Conditions:

```
Ausk:      10/19 HP remaining; 6 damage
Garnet:    12/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    20/20 HP remaining
Maia:      09/09 HP remaining
Pari:      11/22 HP remaining
Tagawai:   19/19 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 45 charges remain
Spells Cast: 2xCLW (Maia), Rejuvenate Lesser & Mage Armor (Izzik), Magic Weapon x2 (Ausk & Garnet), Magic Missile (Heinrich), Produce Fame (Pari)
Abilities Used: Fire Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor), Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Mage: 8 damage; Badly wounded & Shaken
Bugbear: 20 damage; Badly wounded & Prone
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 15, 2011)

Aressa pounces upon the injured bugbear hissing furiously, *"Hit me you tub of hairy lard!" *As a claw and her jaws draw blood.

Izzik till holding his acid flash as a focus, and not looking too concerned now hurls another gobbit of acid at the mage, but this one to falls laughably wide of the mark. "Wow, I really need to work on my aim!"









*OOC:*


Claw 1 damage should be 4 sadly don't get to roll a d20 in there, lol.







[sblock=Actions]Aressa full attack, Izzik standard cast acid splash.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 15, 2011)

The mage's words give Garnet pause.  "Surrender," she offers through gritted teeth, even as blood trickles through the joints of her breastplate and onto the floor.  "Give us the blade, and ye can stand trial before the Church of Helerion."

[sblock] The obligatory, "I'm the good guy," bit.

ACTION:  Held action.  If the mage attempts to cast a spell or take any action other than surrendering, Garnet will make an axe attack, 2-handed (+6 attk, 1d10+4 dmg, crit 20/x3).  If this happens, please feel free to make the roll for me to keep things moving.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,  Damage: 1d10+4, Crit: 20/x3

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

Aressa mortally wounds the bugbear.  The female mage's only response to the dwarf's offer is a rather rude gesture involving fornication.

        *GM:*  Go ahead and roll for Garnet. During a 6 second round of action, things are really happening simultaneously in my mind, combatants dodging and parrying blows not even reflected with dice rolls. So as a free action Garnet can see that she has no intention of surrendering.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 15, 2011)

At the mage's gesture, Garnet swings her axe in a powerful arc.

OOC:  Attack, 2-h axe.

EDIT:  Wow, that played out a Hell of a lot more dramatically than I expected. 

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+4, Crit: 20/x3


[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

Garnet's fury at being insulted fuels her rage enough to practically cut the female in half. As it stands a splatter of blood and entrails rain down on her as the mage topples down the stairs after being evicerated with a severed spine. She comes to rest on the floor with a wet sounding _*<<Splat>>*_. 

        *GM:*  Combat has ended. 267 XP each.

I am posting from my phone so a more comprehensive update will have to wait until later.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 15, 2011)

Tagaiwi continues mauling the Bugbear as Garnet speaks, ripping into it with claws and teeth.

OOC: See Action Block for Pari's Actions, as they depend on the outcome of Tagaiwi's Attacks

[sblock=Actions]Tagaiwi:
Standard: Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=13, 1d20+2=21) for Damage (1d4+1=3, 1d6+1=3)

Pari:
(If Tagaiwi doesn't finish the Bugbear, attack it; if Tagaiwi kills the Bugbear, Pari will ready an action to throw his flame at the spellcaster on the stairs if she aggresses in any way or turns down Garnet's offer of mercy).

Standard: Attack, Damage (1d20+2=20, 1d6+2=3) Melee touch vs. Bugbear, Ranged Touch vs. Female Caster (Attack is +3 for a 21 w/ Ranged Touch).[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (12 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 11/22
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Flame, Shield

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 14/19
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +6, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]

*Never mind. *


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 15, 2011)

"Hehe, another one, well two bite the dust. What the heck is that weird mage lady though? Aside from all kinds of dead, I mean." Izzik says stooping to pick up his shield.

Aressa snorts and wipes the worst of the gore from her claws of on the bugbears's clothing.

Izzik casts detect magic and gives their fallen foes a once over, before moving on to more mundane searching methods.









*OOC:*


What Knowledge for the Mage's Race?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2011)

"I almost hit her!" Maia chirps with glee...almost clapping her hands but for the bulk of the crossbow in them. "I've gotta try that again! I think I'm getting the hang of it!"

She hums to herself a happy little tune as she recites the steps of reloading. "...take the bolt out and lay it on top. Turn it so the string goes in the little place. Pull the leeeever back and make sure it clicks...there!"

Maia brings the crossbow back up to her shoulder and sights it on...Garnet? The mage was gone! A moment later she sees the crumpled body and lowers her crossbow.

"Oh." With just one deep breath though, her disappointment has evaporated. "That means we win! Great job everyone!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

Izzik detects auras from belt pouches on both the bugbear and the mage.  Also the longspear appears to be magical as well. 

Underneath the bugbear's body there is an unconcealed, rectangular trap door.

        *GM:*  Knowledge (The Planes) to identify the mage's race.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ausk grins in satisfaction as the lessons learned from previous experiences finally start to pay off.









*OOC:*


Ausk would be interested in the longspear if no one else is. Also, what kind of armor was the bugbear wearing, if any?







[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 10
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail(magic weapon active) 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

The bugbear was wearing a finely crafted chain shirt and excellent quality heavy steel shield.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 15, 2011)

"Oh nice, we have some magic here! The spear as well as some stuff in these pouches let me see if I can figure out what it does - worth a try though its pretty unlikely." Izzik says happily, emptying the pouches, and examining their contents and the longspear.









*OOC:*


Nice, I think that should get me the longspear and the first item from each pouch.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 15, 2011)

"Stay on yer guard," Garnet warns her companions, warily eyeing the stairs above her.  "And keep an eye on that trapdoor."

Keeping her axe in one hand, Garnet produces a remarkably clean handkerchief with the other and proceeds to wipe the strange creature's blood from her face.  That accomplished, she calls down to the gnome.  "Master Pari, when ye have a moment," she says, gesturing to her injuries.  She seems content to wait her turn at her position on the stairs.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+4, Crit: 20/x3
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2011)

Heinrich maintains his guard with a fire jet handy if needed.









*OOC:*


 i am guessing it is a gith


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ausk will unceremoniously kick the body of the dead bugbear away from the trapdoor and stand ready to attack any enemy that tries to come through while the others decide how to proceed.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 10
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail(magic weapon active) 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 16, 2011)

"Yep, be right with you!" Pari takes out the wand, trusting her friends to watch the entrances as she works.

[sblock=Wand Results]
Ausk:      10/19 HP remaining - Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=8)
Garnet:    12/23 HP remaining - Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=5), (1d8+1=8)
Pari:      11/22 HP remaining - Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=7), (1d8+1=5)

I think that gets everyone at full except Ausk, and he's now only one HP shy.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2011)

Vhat about up zere?" Asks heinrich, pointing up t he stairs.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Garnet sighs in relief as the gnome casts the healing magic.  "Thank ye," she nods to Pari.

At Heinrich's question, she looks over.  "I think we should clear out the tower first," she agrees.  "We can leave a guard on the trapdoor, so there are no surprises."

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+4, Crit: 20/x3
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2011)

Heinrich accurately determines that the mage was indeed a Githyanki, an outsider known for having spell resistance and some psionic abilities akin to magic cantrips.  Though he has no idea why one would be in the vicinity of Venza.







Izzik is able to learn that the longspear is enchanted [+1] to increase its penetration of armor.  The contents of the pouches that have auras are 4 potions, 1 from Bronk is of healing.  He can only identify two of the three on the Githyanki mage however, a healing and another of mage armor.

In addition, there are some other items on the two dead foes.  Bronk had some gems and gold, but also a silver holy symbol with platinum etching.  The Githyanki female had a jeweled armband, a small mirror, some gold, and the items required to write sealed messages on paper.

[sblock=Party Status]
	
	



```
Ausk:      18/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    10/20 HP remaining
Maia:      09/09 HP remaining
Pari:      22/22 HP remaining
Tagawai:   19/19 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 40 charges remain
Spells Cast: 2xCLW (Maia), Rejuvenate Lesser & Mage Armor (Izzik), 
Magic Weapon x2 (Ausk & Garnet), Magic Missile (Heinrich), 
Produce Fame (Pari), Grease (Izzik)
Abilities Used: Fire Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor), Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  The last potion can be identified with a taste test of Perception DC16. The loot has been added to the opening post in the thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2011)

Taste test attempt by Heinrich
Vv that might be a winner! vV


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2011)

Heinrich will pause and try to appriaise the value of the items found as well


1gems 
2 silver holy symbol with platinum etching. 
3 jeweled armband, 
4a small mirror, 
5 items required to write sealed messages on paper.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

"Magic spear anyone, enchanted to pierce armor more easily - neat hey? I got some of the potions, Mage Armor, and two healing. Dibs on the mirror and that snazzy armband!" Izzik calls happily, giving himself a dazzling smile in the mirror and winking at himself, "Damn, it should be illegal to look this good!"

*"Someone take that mirror off him or we won't get anywhere for hours. His vanity knows no bounds."*

"I resent that! Its not vanity if its wholly accurate."









*OOC:*


PM, Izzik has used a Grease to for the party status chart, and Aressa should be at 10 HP.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2011)

Maia observes with great interest as the two slain foes are picked over as quickly as carcasses near an army ant colony. She is especially impressed by the holy symbol...or at least the platinum inlay. "It's very heavy," she says of it, "Very hard to form."


After a moment she realizes, "The sword we were supposed to find isn't here." She looks at the trapdoor speculatively. "There must be more then..."

(OOC - That puts me at level 2 then! Do I need to rest to get the benefits, or do they ding up immediately?)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ausk just chuckles a bit at Izzik's vanity, "At least we know who the first target will be if we come across succubi. I wonder if these voices can make anything of the holy symbol."

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail(magic weapon active) 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> *"Someone take that mirror off him or we won't get anywhere for hours. His vanity knows no bounds."*
> 
> "I resent that!."
> [/COLOR]




"You mean you represent that." corrects Heinrich.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2011)

Heinrich accurately determines the value of the items he examines.  His experimentation also reveals that the unidentified potion is of the healing variety as well.

The holy symbol matches one of the obscure deities that used to be worshiped in Venza, a benevolent one that favored acts of charity and reducing bigotry.  Ausk knows people used to worship that god, but no longer, a testament to the current trends in the city of glass.  But such a deity would definitely not be worshiped by Githyanki or goblinoids. 

        *GM:*  See the Treasury for the gp values.  Thanks, Afg, I corrected the status post.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 16, 2011)

"The bugbear certainly didn't worship that deity. It's an old Venzan deity that would probably be horrified at the thought of this pair handling its holy symbol. I suggest we check upstairs after securing the trapdoor shut, than head down to see what there is to see."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Garnet frowns.  "So, unless a knight of Heleria was carrying that symbol, this lot has ambushed some other holy man?" she asks, perplexed.  "Seems like they may be after things belonging to good gods."

She dons her shield and makes ready to proceed up the stairs.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Or at least after the people who worship those good gods." Ausk comments as he looks for a way to secure the trapdoor while the party checks out the upper level.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail(magic weapon active) 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2011)

"Open season on holy warriors. that has the scariest implications."









*OOC:*


 i saw this: Signet Ring (15gp) , from the bugbear. would Knowledge History help to Identify it?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

"Hehe, good on Heinrich we'll make a Penkian of you yet!" Izzik says cheerfully, adjusting a strand of hair before tucking the mirror away in his pack. He then puts on the armband and pats it happily.

"I am sure we'll find out more as we go along. Up we go then! A tad gruesome, but I would imagine the bodies will do a decent job of weighing the trapdoor down for the time being."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Not likely if there are more bugbears down there. I'd prefer a way to pin it down."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 17, 2011)

"I'll watch the door, if the rest of ye want to sweep the upstairs." says Garnet.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2011)

The signet ring was found among the belongings of the Githyanki mage.  It is the sort of thing that is used to imprint a seal into the wax that closes a folded paper message.

Heinrich doesn't recognize the crest depicted at all. 

The trap door in the floor has a barring mechanism to lock it from this side.  Currently it is locked.  When Garnet was on the stairs, she could see that the second floor appeared to be open, no sign of a closed door or anything through the opening in the floor above at least. 

        *GM:*  Maia, can use her new spells immediately upon leveling up.  Let me know when her sheet has been approved.  Perhaps Afg will do the honors.

When you move up the stairs, who is going first?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ausk would want to be near the front; probably the 1st or 2nd person.







[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail(magic weapon active) 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

With an impatient huff Aressa bounds up the stairs...

Izzik points out the mechanism on the trapdoor, "Looks like its locked anyway we should be safe enough to leave it unguarded for the time being." So saying he heads up behind Ausk.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2011)

Pari slings his shield and warhammer, arms his scythe and heads up behind Izzik, summoning Tagaiwi to follow him.

[sblock=perrinmiller]I'd like to retcon two wand uses on Tagaiwi as well, please (or go ahead and do it now, whichever).

CLW (Tagaiwi) (1d8+1=3)
CLW (Tagaiwi) (1d8+1=6)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (12 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 19/19
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +6, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Garnet eyes the trapdoor, but is satisfied with the lock.  She follows Pari up the stairs, axe and shield at the ready.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2011)

*GM:*  Hey All,

I have had enough.  I have plane tickets to leave Tokyo in the morning  and I am taking my family (even my in-laws) stateside.  I will likely be  back on-line in about 2-3 days, once I arrive, what else am I going to  do with myself.

Wish me luck and I hope to return soon.   

PM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Glad to hear it, don't blame you at all, I know the Brits are advising folk to get out. Take care and here's hoping you get bumped to 1st class!  And more importantly that you and yours all get back safe and sound - I'm sure you will, but it can't hurt to keep fingers crossed just in case right?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Good luck, pm! I heard on the radio that the US is expanding the 'danger zone' and advising its citizens to leave . . . hope you and yours stay safe!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2011)

I and glad you and yours are getting out safely. When you get to the US, i extend my heart felt greetings and welcome to the United States.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 17, 2011)

OOC: Safe trip to you and yours.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 18, 2011)

Maia brings up the rear of the procession heading up the spiral stairs.

(OOC - Glad you're getting out. I feel terrible for what's happening over there, but if you have an option not to be there, that's a good option not to waste.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 19, 2011)

*GM:*  I am back on-line, see this post.

I will hopefully get a DM update out tonight.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2011)

As you reach the second level, the circular chamber appears to have a temporary lived in feel, like a dirty and smelly creature had been camping out.  The filthy hides on a mussed pile of straw look similar to those used by the goblins below, only bigger.  The chamber is unoccupied.

Along the northern arc of the tower's interior, there is a continuing curved stair leading up to an open trap door that shows the sky clearly visible.  

On the floor, in a pile like it was just tossed aside, is a battered and damaged suit of full platemail armor.  There are several plates with dents and jagged cuts through the steel.  Dried blood is visible on the outside of the armor around much of the damage.  Clearly visible on the breast plate is an embossed symbol of Helerion.

        *GM:*  Added armor to treasury


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2011)

"Well, we're in the right place."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

"I look abuf to see if trouble there?" offers Heinrich.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 20, 2011)

"It looks like we are indeed in the right place." Izzik says his voice grave as he looks at the armor. "Yes let's check up top, we don't want to miss anything important, better safe than sorry..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2011)

Heinrich will boldly poke his head through the trap door and hope not to discover another enemy up there.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2011)

The top level of the tower is bare of living creatures.  The trap door is serviceable, just appears to be left open by the last person that has used it.

The ramparts have the same run-down appearance as the walls around the coutyard, weather damage and disrepair.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2011)

climbing up all the way he cautiously looks over the edges to make sure there are no sneay things hiding on the side of the tower.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2011)

You don't find anyone clinging to the sides of the tower either.  The view up here is nice, you can see the City of Vensa in the hazy distance on the horizon.  An observer up here also has a pretty good view of the surrounding approaches to the keep itself.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2011)

ooc: any body or thing seen from up here lurking about?


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2011)

You don't see anyone stirring about in the area surrounding the keep.  There are a few birds in the air; possibly some ravens or vultures and a hawk circling over the edge of the woods to the south. 

There are no unusual sounds either, just the breeze and noises of nature.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 21, 2011)

"Whoever was up here could see us coming," Maia says as she drifts around the ramparts, getting a good view of the countryside. "Maybe that big hairy creature downstairs was up here before...or the spellcaster."

She pauses and crumbles little pebbles of worn stone between her fingers.

"They're all dead now though. Still...strange that they'd keep the armor here, but not fight with the sword. Could they have traded it away so soon?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2011)

"the spell caster was a gith, known for their innate spell casting, How did you get up here?" He realizes he never heard her climb up behind him, then realizes she is drifting on the wrong side of the ramparts, so he offers his hand to bring her to the solidity of the stone tower, "Beautiful view, Ja, but no one out there. come, we go."

He returns to the top of the stairs and gives his report," only thing up there are birds, Maia and myself. looked out beyond ranports and no one cling to valls. come, we go to trap door, Ja?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 21, 2011)

"Back down it is, then, and into the lower trap."

Pari and Tagaiwi lead the way back down to the grisly remains of the battle on the ground floor.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (12 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 19/19
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +6, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 21, 2011)

"Down it is." Izzik agrees cheerfully following Aressa down to the bottom of the stairs. "Right how about all you grr rah types get your weapons ready while I open this up, just in case we get some kind of jack-in-a-box effect."

He waits for the group to position themselves weapons in hand before sliding the bolt back and pulling the trapdoor open...


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 21, 2011)

"`Grr, rah, types?'" mutters Garnet darkly as she takes up a position beside the trapdoor.  She gets her axe and shield at the ready.  "What happened to `Red-haired temptress?'" 

OOC:  Garnet will stand at F-9, axe and shield ready.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 21, 2011)

Izzik grins and winks at Garnet, "I've always liked my temptresses with a bit of bite!"

Aressa rolls he eyes and sighs heavily.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ausk will position himself at G-10, flail ready. If he has time before the door is opened, he will cast guidance on himself quickly. Talking to Izzik, "How about you just open the trapdoor? That way us grr rah type people can have something to play with while we banter."

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail(magic weapon active) 
Notable Effects: Guidance

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 21, 2011)

"I'll open it when everyone is in position, honestly I hope you aren't always this premature." Izzik responds genially, waggling his eyebrows at the half orc. "Ready everyone, okay here we go!"

So saying he slides the bolt opne and lifts the trapdoor with a grunt of exertion.









*OOC:*


Not bothered exactly where Izzik and Aressa are placed, so long as Aressa is within 5ft. of the trapdoor.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2011)

*GM:*  I just put the others where I thought they would be. After opening the trap door I am assuming you will head down.      [sblock=Map  Before Opening  Door]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]
The  trap door is pulled up and a crude stone stair is spiraling down and  out of sight to the right.  Cautiously peering into the gloom and  descending halfway you can see that is opens up into an underground  chamber.
[sblock=Map of  below]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Please provide coordinates as you explore.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ausk will move down the stairs to w-7, watching and listening for trouble.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 21, 2011)

Garnet follows the half-orc down, taking up a position at his flank.  She too gives the room a wary look.

OOC: Per roll to look around, and remember that she and Ausk both have Darkvision.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 22, 2011)

Aressa follows in Ausk and Garnet's wake carefully surveying her surroundings as she descends (to X8).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

Pari moves down after Aressa, and Tagaiwi follows him.

[sblock=Actions]Put Pari at Y9, Tagaiwi at Y8.

Perception (1d20+10=14, 1d20+6=14)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (12 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 19/19
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +6, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2011)

Heinrich remains on the steps at X,6


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 22, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=perrinmiller]I'd like to retcon two wand uses on Tagaiwi as well, please (or go ahead and do it now, whichever).
> 
> CLW (Tagaiwi) (1d8+1=3)
> CLW (Tagaiwi) (1d8+1=6)[/sblock]



[sblock=Party Status]
	
	



```
Ausk:      18/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    19/20 HP remaining
Maia:      09/09 HP remaining
Pari:      22/22 HP remaining
Tagawai:   19/19 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 38 charges remain
Spells Cast: 2xCLW (Maia), Rejuvenate Lesser & Mage Armor (Izzik), 
Magic Weapon x2 (Ausk & Garnet), Magic Missile (Heinrich), 
Produce Fame (Pari), Grease (Izzik)
Abilities Used: Fire Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor), Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I updated the wand and the party status again.  I don't think Tagawai was wounded, Aressa was in my notes, so I transferred the healing to her.     

The cellar like chamber is unlit and only those with darkvision can see past the dimness at the base of the stairs. There are some sacks and crates in two of the corners and there is a leaky barrel against the far wall.  The chamber is definitely a little damp. 
[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Some will need some illumination I think. I took a guess at Maia and Izzik. Please continue to provide coordinates as you explore.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 22, 2011)

Izzik thinks about heading down, but gives the bolt a wary look and decides to stay where he is, "See the sword?" He calls.

Aressa seeing no foes hisses in disappointment and begins to search the area thoroughly beginning in the corner (Y13).









*OOC:*


Aressa will take 20 searching for a 25, flipping open any containers that are not locked, etc. Moving through the Y's to get there then following the wall around anticlockwise while searching.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ausk will start shifting through the stuff in the corner nearest him, trusting the others to keep an eye out for trouble.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail(magic weapon active) 
Notable Effects: Guidance

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Garnet shoulders her shield again and makes her way over to the leaky barrel.  She opens it, axe at the ready.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 19 (16 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2011)

Pari breaks out a sunrod and activates it, then tosses it to the floor in the center of the room.

Tagaiwi follows the little Gnome around the room as he explores.

[sblock=Actions]Set Tagaiwi to defend Pari.
While the others search for the sword, Pari will look for other exits from the room (Take 10 - for a total of 20 - on perception checks to search the floor and walls; should take about 10 minutes).  He'll start at U7 and work East across the room, then down to row V and back across to the West, etc.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (12 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 19/19
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +6, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2011)

Heinrich draws his blooded dagger and casts light on it and walks to X,12, ruffling Arris's hair as he walks by her.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2011)

*GM:*  I am ready to update based on the last actions from everyone.  But I need to know that Maia is ready.  Last I checked she hadn't been updated to 2nd level yet and I need her to post a position and possible actions next.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Shayuri is slowly getting caught up all explained here...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/302673-apologies-slowdown.html[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2011)

As the first 'wave' of the party starts to disperse away from the ladder, Maia gives Izzik a smile, puts her crossbow back over her back, and climbs down into the room below as well. Once she's there she's not sure what to do, so just slowly wanders towards the middle of the room.

"It's moist here," she says. "I wonder why."

Her attention is momentarily captivated by the sunrod, which she peers down at as the others start to search.

[sblock=Actions]Move down ladder and to W8. And...that's it. Not much of a searcher. )[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +9, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow

Special Abilities: Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 1hr/day, *In use*), Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray[/sblock]

(OOC - Lagged a little on that. My apologies. Wiki updated. I updated my ministats as well.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2011)

*GM:*  Once that is done and approved (maybe Afg & HM can jump on that ), we can begin combat.  No one should post actions until then, but you can RP conversationally if you want.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Done and *Approved*, have fun.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2011)

As you spread out and begin searching the chamber, Heinrich suddenly cries out in pain!  

He was walking along and stepped onto a moist bit of rock, not quite a puddle and a pseudopod formed out of the shimmering liquid and slammed into him by surprise [5 damage].  The touch of the creature also burned him with acid [1 damage acid].





Then the pseudopod wrapped itself around his thigh and is hanging on!

[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware
Initiative:
You guys
Gray Ooze

Updated Map:






```
Ausk:      18/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  04/10 HP remaining; 6 damage & grappling
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    19/20 HP remaining
Maia:      09/09 HP remaining
Pari:      22/22 HP remaining
Tagawai:   19/19 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 38 charges remain
Spells Cast: 2xCLW (Maia), Rejuvenate Lesser & Mage Armor (Izzik), 
Magic Weapon x2 (Ausk & Garnet), Magic Missile (Heinrich), 
Produce Fame (Pari), Grease (Izzik)
Abilities Used: Fire Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor), Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
 Enemy Status:

```
Gray Ooze: Grappling
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Heinrich and the Ooze are grappling. He also needs to make a Reflex Save of 20 or his clothes take 1 damage acid as well.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 24, 2011)

Garnet is horrified at the sight of the ooze attacking the wizard.  She steps up, lifting her axe, but something crosses her face as she sees the acid burning Heinrich.  The dwarven woman eyes her blade, as if choosing between her comrade and her weapon.  There is an agonizing moment of hesitation, then she swings downward at the tentacle holding the wizard.

OOC:  Move to W12, and attack.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+3, Crit: 20/x3

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2011)

"It's...goopy!" Maia blurts in surprise...but Heinrich's cry of pain, and the sound of acidic sizzling makes her realize that this is a serious matter! She prepares her crossbow for firing and takes a shot at the the goo!

[sblock=Actions]Move: Ready Crossbow. Standard: Fire![/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +9, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow

Special Abilities: Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 1hr/day, In use), Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray [/sblock]

(OOC - This is including the -4 penalty for shooting into melee as well.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2011)

Maia's crossbow bolt hits home, for a possible minor wound to the puddle.  But without a clearly defined anatomy, it is hard to be sure.

        *GM:*  No need to update map yet. Garnet is at W12, so no one else go there.
Ooze: 5 damage


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 24, 2011)

Aressa hisses in astonishment, but quickly recovers her wits to hurl herself at the bizarre creature ripping with tooth and claw...

Izzik steps down onto the top of the stairs and peers down, taking care to keep himself above the level of the trapdoor just in case.









*OOC:*


Note: Claw 1 damage should be a d4, but since it was a 1 I'll leave as is.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 24, 2011)

Pari hears Heinrich's cry of pain and abandons his search for exits, moving quickly to the aid of his friends.

[sblock=Actions]Double Move to Y11[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (12 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 19/19
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +6, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ausk will move over and provide aid to his comrade by trying to pull the thing off, calling upon the spirits to aid him.

[sblock=actions]move to w11
try to grapple the ooze so he can eventually pull it off the wizard (using guidance)[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: 
Notable Effects: Guidance (being used this round)

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Aressa's attack damage the creature, and Ausk succeeds in grabbing hold.

[sblock=Updated map]The red dots mark those grappling.







[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Ooze: 20 damage; Moderately wounded.
Need Ref Saves from Aressa and Ausk. DC20 or take 1d6 Acid damage.
Heinrich and Tag are left for actions this round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2011)

"Tagaiwi, _pagkatira_!"

OOC: Tagaiwi holds his position (not really a spot for him over there . . .)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2011)

Heinrich is astounded when the gooey puddle comes to life, further proof of the level  of pain.









*OOC:*


 sorry guys- work has gone to busy for me. that and i am really tired.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: 
Notable Effects: Guidance (being used this round)

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


if my turn comes up, Heinrich will flame jet (su) the frickin goop!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 25, 2011)

Aressa hisses in pain as acid eats through her fur to sear her flesh!









*OOC:*


Is only one reflex save needed for Aressa, or is it one for each attack? I'll roll 3 just in case disregard the 2nd and 3rd if not needed.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2011)

Aressa's attacks manage to burn her claws from the acid, wounding her badly. Heinrich's flame jet has no effect on the creature, not even a puff of steam. Ausk manages to grab hold of the creature without getting burned.

Heinrich's troubles get worse as the pseudopod squeezes him hard breaking his leg, almost causing him to fall [4 damage]. The acid burns through his clothes and he screams from pain and loses consciousness [6 damage acid].






The pseudopod releases the wizard as he falls to the ground, mortally wounded.









*OOC:*


Combat Continues: Round 2, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware
Initiative:
You guys
Gray Ooze

Updated Map:






```
Ausk:      18/19 HP remaining; grappling
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  -6/10 HP remaining; 10 damage; prone, unconscious & dying
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    10/20 HP remaining; 9 damage acid
Maia:      09/09 HP remaining
Pari:      22/22 HP remaining
Tagawai:   19/19 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 38 charges remain
Spells Cast: 2xCLW (Maia), Rejuvenate Lesser & Mage Armor (Izzik), 
Magic Weapon x2 (Ausk & Garnet), Magic Missile (Heinrich), 
Produce Fame (Pari), Grease (Izzik)
Abilities Used: 2 x Fire Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor), Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
 Enemy Status:

```
Gray Ooze:[COLOR=White]20 damage; Moderately wounded & [/COLOR]Grappling
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Each hit will require the save.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

Pari takes a quick step back and pulls out the wand, leveling it at Heinrich and speaking the command word quickly. "Stay down, Heinrich! Tagaiwi, _sumalakay_!"

Tagaiwi moves quickly to take Pari's spot in the 'line-up' and bites down on the ooze, immediately cringing back and shooting his friend a look of anguished reproach as the acid eats into his mouth.

[sblock=Actions]Free: Drop Scythe
Move Equivalent: 5' Step to Y10/Draw Wand
Standard: Wand of CLW (1d8+1=6) on Heinrich.
Free: Speech/Handle Animal

Tagaiwi:
Move: To Y11
Standard: Attack (1d20+1=19) for Damage (1d6+2=8)
Reflex Save (1d20+6=11), takes Acid Damage (1d6=4)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 18 (12 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 22/22
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +10, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +3
*AC:* 18 (13 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch)
*HP:* 19/19
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +2

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +6, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 26, 2011)

Garnet looked down in horror at Heinrich's fallen form.  Then she swings again.

OOC:  Axe attack


[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

Heinrich lays on the ground, his wounds oozing strangely as blood mixes with acid. His clothing burns back where he is exposed. as the power of the wand goes towork, his wouunds stop oozing and heal some, however he is helpless and prone.

at 0 hp and stable.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2011)

Pari manages to bring Heinrich back from a beginning the trip to the after life.  Tagaiwi damages the ooze, but gets burned by the acid.

Garnet's axe swing cannot hardly miss and damages the ooze some more.

        *GM:*  Ooze: 28 damage; Badly wounded.
Need Ref Saves from Garnet, DC20 or axe takes 1d6 Acid damage.
Garnet also needs to roll damage.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ausk holds onto the ooze as he tries to flatten it to the floor with his spiked gauntlet. The ooze is able to do some damage back to him, but not as much as what Ausk's meaty fist does to him.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 18
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Spiked Gauntlet 
Notable Effects: 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 26, 2011)

Singed and burned, but more than anything furious Aressa hurls herself at the Ooze again! The stench of burnt fur fills the air as the acid does it work again, but she clearly hurts the beast!

Looking alarmed Izzik calls, "Aressa, I'm dismissing you. Rest up and I'll heal you up first thing tomorrow." He concentrates for a moment and the eidolon vanishes.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 26, 2011)

OOC:  Sorry, really wasn't expecting that to hit!  Rolls below.

EDIT:  3 points of damage to the Dwarven waraxe.  Since it takes a feat or racial ability to wield it 1-h, it should probably count as a 2-h hafted weapon and have a total of 10 HP.  In which case it is still fully functional.  But if it counts as a 1-h hafted weapon, it has only 5 HP and counts as broken.  GM's call.

BTW, the above assumes it has been more than 2 minutes since Ausk cast Magic Weapon on the blade, in which case it has an additional 10 HP (which I assume are treated as temporary HP?).


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 26, 2011)

The combined efforts against the monstrous puddle manage to knock it lifeless.  Aressa's burns leave her heavily wounded, but Garnet's axe appears to be okay.

Having moved about the underground chamber, you have determined that if there was a second animated puddle around, someone would have stepped it during the short fracas.

        *GM:*  Combat over. 200XP awarded each.
Garnet's axe may have 10hp, but the damage did not make it past the hardness in either case.     [sblock=Party Status]
	
	



```
Ausk:      17/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  00/10 HP remaining; prone & disabled
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    06/20 HP remaining; dismissed
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      22/22 HP remaining
Tagawai:   15/19 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 37 charges remain
Spells Cast: 2xCLW (Maia), Rejuvenate Lesser & Mage Armor (Izzik), 
Magic Weapon x2 (Ausk & Garnet), Magic Missile (Heinrich), 
Produce Fame (Pari), Grease (Izzik)
Abilities Used: 2 x Fire Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor), Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

Heinrich slowly stands and moves to the bottom step and returns to sitting over the period of about half a minute. He is even mor pale then usual and is shaky.

[sblock=advancement questions]
are we in LPF using the fast or medium advancement table for xp's, out of curiosity?
3rd level   slow = 7,500    medium = 5,000    fast = 3,300

and how many xp/day?
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2011)

Maia quickly goes to Heinrich's side. Her hands burn with white fire as she places them over the worst of his wounds, and sings a song in a language that was old when the world was new.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

jjHeinrich has a look  of profound amazement as the white fire engulf him in its healing energies. "thank you, I, ...Uh, ...um, thank you very much." he carefully covers hims self with his ragged clothing to protect his midesty, blushing slightly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=Advancement Questions]
> are we in LPF using the fast or medium advancement table for xp's, out of curiosity?
> 3rd level   slow = 7,500    medium = 5,000    fast = 3,300
> 
> ...




[sblock=Advancement]We use fast progression, so third level at 3300 XP.

Time Based XP/GP[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ausk will step over to the mage and touching his hand to the tattered clothing mumble some words and send some magical energies through them, repairing them back to a usable, if not pristine state. (In other words, casting mending as needed to get them close to what they were before the fight was over.)

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 17
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Spiked Gauntlet 
Notable Effects: 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

Heinrich thanks Ausk and then casts light on the wall next tom and will cast prestigitation to refresh the clothing  that was discolored by the acid.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Seeing Heinrich up and about, Garnet inspects her axe.  Finding no significant damage, she resumes her inspection of the room.

OOC:  Checking the barrel, and if nothing is there she will go on to make a search of the room.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

As he was tended by the Maia, he beefs up his bravado and continues looking about the room.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2011)

Resuming your search of the boxes, sacks, and barrels within the underground room reveals only a few rotted and mildewy bulk goods that are worthless. The items appear to be abandoned long ago for good reason. 

[sblock=Party Status]
	
	



```
Ausk:      17/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  06/10 HP remaining
Izzik:     16/16 HP remaining
Aressa:    06/20 HP remaining; dismissed
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      22/22 HP remaining
Tagawai:   15/19 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 37 charges remain
Spells Cast: 2xCLW (Maia), Rejuvenate Lesser & Mage Armor (Izzik), 
Magic Weapon x2 (Ausk & Garnet), Magic Missile (Heinrich), 
Produce Fame (Pari), Grease (Izzik)
Abilities Used: 3 x Fire Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Aressa (Mage Armor), Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2011)

"No sword," Maia says softly as the others reveal the mildewy contents of the boxes and sacks. "They had his armor, but not his sword. I don't understand. What have we missed?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


re: Abilities Used: 2 x Fire Jet (Heinrich) 
that is actually 3 as he gave a demonstration of his elemental prowess in the dunn wright inn.






"unter a loose stone, perhaps? passed on to anoter party? behind some as yet to be found secret door?"
*shrug*
Heinrich starts checking for loos stones, starting with the stairway then will wrap around the room clockwise.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Garnet sighs irritably.  "We should search the rest of the tower and the keep again," she observes.  "Do any of ye have spells that could find a magic sword?"

She begins making her way up the stairs again.  "And when we're done with that, we should try to track them back to where they made their ambush.  We can at least recover the good knight's body, even if his sword's not here."

OOC:  We did get a clue as to where his body might be, but Garnet did not see it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2011)

*the clue?*



perrinmiller said:


> As you reach the second level, the circular chamber appears to have a temporary lived in feel, like a dirty and smelly creature had been camping out.  The filthy hides on a mussed pile of straw look similar to those used by the goblins below, only bigger.  The chamber is unoccupied.
> 
> Along the northern arc of the tower's interior, there is a continuing curved stair leading up to an open trap door that shows the sky clearly visible.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


maybe it is up near where we found the armor. I think there is a different clue, though. need to PM PM first.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2011)

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Heinrich
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 13 touch 12 flatfooted 11
*HP:* 6/10
*BAB & CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13 *Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +4
*Resistance:* 5 fire
*Special:* Fire Supremacy (Su); Fire Jet (Su); arcane bond (sp)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Dagger

*Fire Jet (su):* 4/7 Remaining *Damage 1d6+1
Spells Remaining: 


		Code:
	

0 Level              Level 01                 Level 02               Level 03
* Mage Hand          * Burning Hands (1)     * Spell Name           * Spell Name
* Detect Magic       * Burning Hands (1)     * Spell Name           * Spell Name
* Light              * Shield                * Spell Name           * Spell Name
* Prestidigitation   * chill touch           * Spell Name           * Spell Name
          ( - ) denotes a cast spell   (1) cast at +1 level (trait)
Save DC:          General: 14 + SL
                Evocation: 16 + SL
         Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
            Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

[/sblock]*


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 28, 2011)

After picking up his flail, Ausk will take the time (taking 20) to search the room for any hidden doors and the like (giving him a 27).

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 17
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2011)

After a careful search of the underground chamber, you do not find any secret doors or compartments.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2011)

"I think vee need to re look at bed chamber."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 28, 2011)

"Well I don't suppose it would be an adventure if it was easy." Izzik says brightly casting detect magic and walking up to the upper chamber concentrating as he searches fro any tell tale magical auras.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2011)

Izzik's magic detects no further auras in the tower keep.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 29, 2011)

"Hmmm, I'm getting nothing. Maybe its time to interrogate, we did leave someone alive right, there's a goblin in the stable? Anyone else?" Izzik concedes ceasing his spell and sitting down on the stairs so he can strike a thoughtful pose.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 29, 2011)

Garnet makes her way through the tower, searching along with the others until she reaches the parapet.  Looking out over the battlements, she notes the circling birds at the edge of the forest to the south.  She looks grim.

"I think we may a' found the knight's body," she says, gesturing.  "As soon as we're finished here, we should go and get it."

OOC:  Anywhere else to look?  On the walls of the keep, back through the stable again?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ausk will keep an eye out for trouble as the others thoroughly search the keep. "You're probably right on the body, though there may not be much left at this point to recover."

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 17
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 30, 2011)

Garnet nods to the half-orc.  "I think Master Izzik is right," she tells the ex-gladiator.  "It's time ta wake up that goblin for a word.  Would ye care ta ask the questions?  Ye seem to have a...way with words," she adds, recalling how even the strange mage-woman had been shaken by the half-orc.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 30, 2011)

"I do better standing in the background while someone else talks, giving the prisoner proper motivation, but I will certainly provide whatever assistance I can." Ausk chuckles quietly as he heads towards the stables.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 30, 2011)

Maia gazes out at the birds for a moment and envisions the scene as it might have been, seen from a vantage far above.

"The knight's body can't have dragged itself away," she says slowly. "The mage must have sent a few of them to carry him far enough away that his body wouldn't attract attention here. It's an important job. He might have had someone important do it. Someone important enough to be granted the sword as his own..."

She snaps out of her thoughts and looks around. "They'll be coming back. Soon, I think. Will the birds gather if there's still people moving around the body below? They've already left it and are coming back..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2011)

"Ist possible. he garnet, we tow make look out. Maia has thought that may mean trouble. we alert you if she is right."

then to Maia, "Come, we go." he heads up the stairs. when he gets to the "bedroom" he gives it another once over, and if he finds nothing he will contiue to the top.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2011)

*GM:*  Just to help you along.  You can take 20 on Perception to properly search.     
Searching the inside of the tower keep doesn't result in finding any secret compartments or doors.  The ravens or vultures were circling over the keep as much as anywhere else.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 30, 2011)

"Lets give the tower one last go over for a few minutes before we wander off. Whatever is over there will probably keep for half an hour." Izzik says before beginning a rigorous search.









*OOC:*


Take 20 searching the whole tower for a 19, if anyone else is searching he essentially aides them as best he can.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Pari takes 20 to search the tower. With Izzik's aid, that gives him a total of 32. If nothing turns up in the tower, he'll move on to the grounds themselves.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2011)

heinrich will aid another for Pari with a take 20 for 23.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry, I meant that I assumed you were going to take 20's to search.     
Thoroughly searching the inside of the tower keep and the upper level proves that there are no secret compartments or doors.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ausk will keep watch on the goblin, waiting for the others to finish their search to provide the prisoner the proper motivation to answer their questions promptly and accurately.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2011)

after seaarching Heinrich will climb to the tower's top.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Garnet gives up on searching the keep and makes her way down to Ausk and their unconscious prisoner.  "I think it's time to bring him around," she observes.  "Can ye wake him, or shall we call down Master Pari?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 31, 2011)

"You will need to call Pari or Maia, as I do not yet have the needed understanding of what the voices have to say on that subject."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 1, 2011)

A thorough search of the entire keep, courtyard and stable reveals there are no secret compartments or doors to be found.  You don't find the sword or Sir Roderic's body either.

        *GM:*  Now what are you going to do?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Garnet strips the goblin of weapons and armor, and gathers the group in the courtyard.  "We need ta wake the goblin," she says, tying the creature's hands with its own ragged shirt.  "It's time ta ask some questions."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2011)

"All right," Maia says comfortably. Her hands are a bit grimy from where she was helping search, but she seems in good spirits otherwise.

"It's too bad we don't have a dog," she adds, apparently in response to some train of thought. "They're good at finding things, I understand." She seems quite pleased with herself to know such an esoteric fact.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 1, 2011)

Izzik shrugs and grins, "You might not have a dog, but I can have a dog anytime I want - I am a summoner afterall. But I am not sure it would be very helpful, you can't describe the smell of a sword - well not to a dog anyway - I say we check out whatever those birds are so fascinated by. This fellow will keep for a goodly while I would think, we can even dump him in the cellar and bolt it from above just in case."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2011)

"No, but a dog could find the body," Maia points out.

(OOC - I thought the birds were mostly around the keep itself?)


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 1, 2011)

*GM:*  Maia and I might have misled you with the birds.  They are not circling around a specific location.  Without a knowledge check, you cannot even be sure there are vultures.  But it did give me an idea.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 1, 2011)

"Mmm, well lets just wake the goblin and see what he has to say." Izzik says, pointing to a spot in front of Maia.

"Bamf!" He calls cheerfully as a celestial dog appears. "He probably won't be around for long enough to track anything down though, only about two minutes - isn't that right you good boy, who's a celestial boy!"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 1, 2011)

"It's probably just as well that the dog can't talk, I don't want to know what the other creatures you summon think about the idea." Ausk chuckles quietly as he prepares to make sure that the goblin's first sight upon waking up is as frightening as possible.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 17
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5; magic weapon cast twice[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


 that poor dear little goblin darling is going to wet mess its britches!


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2011)

*GM:*  I will assume Pari will use the Wand.  Takes 2 charges (36 remaining).     
The Goblin rouses around, still disabled (0 HP), groggily muttering in his native tongue. His eyes pop open wide at the gruesome sight before him and he faints straight away.  The stench gets worse, if that's even possible in the stable, as the miserable creature defecates himself.  A moment later the goblin comes to and is scared sh..., well he is empty of feces now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


He did use the wand. Sorry I've been a bit short on the RP - tough week at work and feeling poorly on top of that.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2011)

"Hello!" Maia says brightly, as if the creature wasn't surrounded by people who had just massacred all of its co-workers and now seemed poised to do the same to it. "We're looking for a sword...that's a sort of long polished blade with a sort of a...a grippy thing you hold it by, and a sharp pointed end. You, or someone you were with, most likely took it from a knight you killed. And we know you people killed him, because his armor was upstairs. Please tell us where the sword is?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm not sure which would worry me more if I were the goblin, Ausk, the towering half orc, or Maia, the complete innocent surrounded by a bunch of armed warriors. 













*OOC:*


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 2, 2011)

"Oh its only Aressa, and she doesn't really mean it. Isn't that right poochy?" Izzik says happily scratching the dog behind the ears.

"I'd do what he says, I once saw him eat a whole live squirrel in one bite!" The summoner adds cheerfully nodding to Ausk.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2011)

"Holde its feet still. I burn them and make it talk." Heinrich starts piling wood at the base of the goblins feet, but not on the feet. (far enough away that heat would be felt but not hot enough to burn the goblin, yet. i have a much more showy plan for that.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 3, 2011)

*GM:*  So... Intimidate 31 wasn't good enough?     
The goblin whimpers in fright, "Da sword took by Gityankee.  Bronk dun sold it. Donna war dey take it."

The creature is too scared to be lying.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2011)

"They sold it?" Maia asks. "They exchanged it for heavy metal discs. Who was Bronk? If he sold it, he would have had those discs with him, yes? We would have found him? Or is Bronk not here right now?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I think Bronk identified himself as the bugbear, unless you are doing this as an rp form of verification






Heinrich continues to add wood to the 'camp fire'









*OOC:*


 31 intimidate, eh? well, i am just wanting to play a chaotic good fire elementalist wizard is all.

Also, just to make sure i understand the setting right, we are outside of the stable, right? no straw under our feet, but nearby, as in right behind the goblin?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 3, 2011)

*GM:*  You can conduct the interrogation where you want to.  The goblin was just inside the stable and dirty, dung matted straw is at hand.

*Edit:* [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], you can level Pari now if you want.     
The Goblin continues to answer questions as best he can while scared to death, "Big Bronk in da towa. He gonna kill ya most like when he cum out.  Da Gityankee witch in der too, but da otha wuns took sword away.  Da witch bring da loot fur us.  I na git share yet."

The goblin still appears to be trembling and shaking too much to even consider telling a lie.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2011)

"hmmm, Me thinks I forgot a torch." Heinrich leaves, but returns with the body of the dead bugbear being dragged . he drops the body on the ground, turns the head of the dead creature toward the shaken goblin and asks, "ist das Bront?"









*OOC:*


 yes i know this is rather morbid, but this is too much fun scaring the poor little bugger!


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 3, 2011)

After Aressa's mauling the mighty Bronk doesn't look too good, but he leaves a decent blood smear from the keep's tower and into the dirt of the courtyard.  Looking at the mess of Bronk's face causes the Goblin to gulp a few times and his eyes threaten to roll back in his head again.  

Refusing to look further, the goblin answers to Maia, "Dat heem. Woe be me."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 3, 2011)

"What other ones? And took the sword away where?"

[sblock=Mini Stats (Newly Leveled to 03 - Huzzah!)]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 26/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2011)

A wave of mercy hits the wizard, so he returns the carcus to a spot out of sight from the goblin, leaving yet another trail of smeared blood.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 3, 2011)

Ausk just watches quietly, content to let the others take over once the goblin, though he continues to stand ready with his flail should it be required. At some point, Alf will probably stick his head out and watch the proceedings, but both master and pet seem quite comfortable taking a nonactive role.









*OOC:*


 You people are mean, scaring a already terrified goblin. You're almost making Ausk feel sorry for the creature.













*OOC:*


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2011)

*GM:*  This is what I was thinking when they did Aid Anothers after Ausk's 31 on Intimidate.      
The miserable goblin looks to the gnome and replies, "Da otha Gityankees, male wuns wit big swords.  Dey took da sword tru da gate. Afta dat, hoo nose."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 4, 2011)

"Through the gate to this keep? And how long ago?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2011)

around the corner Heinrich listens in on the conversation, but out of sight of the goblin.









*OOC:*


knowledge arcana is to deturmine if he thinks the goblin is talking about a magic gate


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2011)

The goblin replies, still very much frightened, "Yar, tru dat gate.  Down da hill, t'wads da city, maybe.  Hoo long?  Dunno, hoo long me be ded?  Dey wa her abutt wun snack time befoa yas cum."

At the mention of eating, the goblin overcomes some of his fear and he looks a bit hungry all of a sudden.
        *GM:*  Heinrich's Knowledge is such that he realizes the goblin doesn't diddly squat about Arcana.  
Your guess is as good as mine about how long 1 snack time is.  Ask a kindergartener the question "how long" and see what you get?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2011)

Heinrich returns empty handed, no torch or anything of that nature. 

"Das knight, they take vith them, yes or no?" and when he gets an answer he says, "kommen, gehen wir" as he prepares to leave he will take a meal's worth of rations and feed it to the bound goblin, taking care not to get his hand any where near the fang filled maw.

"Here for you is a snack."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2011)

The goblin looks at the food suspiciously, not trusting food from the man who was just threatening him with fire and showing him mangled corpses.  But he still is scared enough to keep answering questions, "Da stupid ol' knight? Naw, gob dogs ate 'em, all gone.  Unless der dung gots him innit."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2011)

Heinrich takes a bite of the trail rations, a pretty good size bit at that. Half of it is gone in that one bite. If the Goblin is looking to get a treat, he better hurry-kind of bite.









*OOC:*


need to get some sleep. g' night all


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 4, 2011)

Garnet has been holding silent, the ancient enmity of her people for the goblin vermin held in check by her knowledge that they needed information from the creature.  But at the mention of the knight's body, she finds herself shaking with rage.

"Excuse me," she asks, her voice low but cold and stony.  "Did you just say you fed the knight's body _to your dog?_"  Her grip tightens on her axe, which twitches almost imperceptibly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2011)

"I think this goblin needs to be taken in to a tribunal for das act, Garnet. It ist prisoner of var."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 4, 2011)

"Try a goblin!?"  Garnet sputters.  "And a bandit is not a prisoner of war!"  She regains her composure.

"It talked," she grudgingly admits.  "So we can't kill it.  We let it go naked and weaponless.  That is," she adds menacingly, "Unless it hasn't told us something."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2011)

The goblin keeps it mouth shut on Garnet's reaction to letting the goblin dogs last meal, trying its best to not make the situation worse.  Once talk starts turning to at least giving him freedom, he shakes his head vigorously in response to Garnet's question about him having things he hasn't told them yet.  "Told ya wat I nowed."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2011)

"straange as may be, I believe truth is told." His hands move about in gestures, the food moving about crazily with his hands.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 5, 2011)

Izzik watches from the sidelines looking thoughtful.









*OOC:*


Sorry folks snowed under at the moment. I ought to be more posty shortly.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2011)

"We should heal him if we're going to let him go," Maia says from where she's watching the questioning. "Letting him go into the wilderness with no protection and wounds like that isn't really letting him go at all. It's just a clever way to torture him to death."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2011)

"I still think he or she or it should suffer a tribunal befor the temple that the knight was of is a fitting punishment."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 5, 2011)

OOC:  Does the road go in more than one direction, or just back to Venza?  They would have (presumably) seen the Githyanki on the road if they were headed to Venza, unless they were hiding or arrived at Venza before the group left.  How many other directions could they have gone, assuming they stuck to the road?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2011)

No one remembers seeing any Githyanki on the trek out to the keep.  But you followed the easy way and went cross country in a dog-leg route.  So it is quite possible to have passed a group of people returning to Venza without seeing them.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 5, 2011)

"We don't have more time ta waste," says Garnet abruptly.  "If the...Gith are headed to Venza, we might still be able to catch them.  Cut the gob loose or drag him along, but we owe it ta our contract ta try to get that sword back."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2011)

"Agreed, Garnet! Let's move out." Pari swings up into the saddle on Tagaiwi's back, prepared to move.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2011)

""Goblin, may this dagger find your heart if i find you have harmed another two legged creature again. it nos ist stained with blood of your goblin brothers."

Heinrich cuts the gob lin loose and gives a full meal of rations. "Run!"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 6, 2011)

The goblin doesn't have to be told twice.  He nods in agreement to the deal, grabs the rations and gets quickly to his feet.  Turning away he runs out of the keep's gate and heads away from the direction of Venza.

        *GM:*  Okay, now what? You can begin posting yourselves departing for the way back to Venza if that's your plan. Or not.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Garnet looks around the group dubiously.  "We need ta move fast," she observes.  "But I do na think I can keep up with you."  Her eyes flick to Ausk, who seems to face a similar predicament, but she does not comment.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2011)

"What about a Gewaltmarsch, a forced march? I remember Duke's soldiers haveing to get to arch duke's castld to defend once, but in less time to normal march. Vee goo as fas aas can for as lon aas can. If any fail, we all stop. If we all succeed, we get to teefs. Er, thief, I mean."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 6, 2011)

"I may not be able to keep up fully, but I can stay close enough that my crossbow can still do it's job," Ausk seems less worried about his speed then he did before his new understanding came to him. He watches the fleeing goblin with a mixture of revulsion and pity, understanding full well that the differences between what he once was and what that goblin probably still is are not as great as he would be comfortable admitting out loud.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2011)

"I'm too heavy to move fast on my feet," Maia says with trepidation. "But I'll try my best to keep up. And if you have to leave me behind, I will rejoin you as fast as I can."

There was something faintly ludicrous about Maia, a slim, unarmored woman, caling herself heavy.

(OOC - Maia's slow moving guys. Can't do much unless someone has a horse or a travel ritual or something.  )


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2011)

Heinrich gives her a quarying look, but stops at that.

Then after a pause, he looks at tevery one and remembers that the creatures Know as Githyanki are not to be trifled with.

"Nein, Ist not goot!" he says firmly, "githyanki are very dangerous. One was bad, two deadly, more would be suicide. We need to let Priest know, first and track creatures second. They are evil and with out souls. They use magic to kill all those in their way. Wwe are not at full strength and would be easy pickings for them.

We sould either 
Eins) meet them in force and pray for the best,
or
Zwei) split to two groups. on of two fastest to take short cut to city aned tell priest and others to track and follow, but do not engage.

Vhat say you all?"

He stands looking to each of them in turn. He has a look of deadly deturmination to do what ever task is necessaary in his eyes, as if the very fire he controls is held within by his arms being crossed-barely held within at that.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 7, 2011)

"OK, then," says Garnet, adjusting her pack.  "We'd best be off."  She considers a moment.  "We could take the shortcut across country, try ta beat them to the Venza gate.  Then we backtrack along the road until we find them.  That might be better than tryin' ta catch them in a race."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2011)

Maia nods, relieved. "I prefer that to splitting up," she agrees.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2011)

Heinrick nods in agreement after a momnet of thought. He looks around to see if there might be somethng of use before departing the keep.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2011)

Heinrich doesn't see anything else of use that he did not see before.

[sblock=OOC]I assume the plan is to try and cut the corner off the dog-leg  you used to get to the keep (by going through the woods instead) and try to save some time.  

I will treat this like a Skills test. Everyone that is trying to help shorten the time will roll individual (no Aid Another) Survival checks (since I am judging no one has been this way before). If multiple people try, every failure will cancel out one success.  Failure means time to return to Venza is same.  If net result is all your successes get canceled by failures AND the last Check fails by 10, you will get lost and lose time.

I need everyone to post IC content (with or without a Survival Check) to make sure we are all here and heading back to Venza so I can update your arrival.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2011)

Heinrich heads out to follow the way every one arrived by.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 8, 2011)

Pari guides Tagaiwi along with everyone else.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Ausk will follow close behind the trackers, alert for trouble with his crossbow ready.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2011)

Maia accompanies the others, her crossbow held in her hands as she cheerfully and without complaint navigates the path with her relatively slow, shuffling gait. It really does seem that, unlike Ausk's limp, she is slowed because of excessive weight. Even so, she remains on the lookout for shortcuts and paths or trails that might cut down on their travel time simply by being more direct...


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Garnet jogs grimly along with the others, her stout Dwarven endurance carrying her forward even under her heavy armor and load.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 12, 2011)

You manage to make better time back towards Venza than when you left, taking the shortcut through the woods.  However, looking up and down the road, there is no sign of any Githyanki traveling towards the city gates.  There are no other potential people seen that could be Githyanki in disguise either.

Following the road the rest of the way to the city, you find yourselves at the city gates. Time has passed while you traveled and it is well into happy hour with dusk not too far away.

        *GM:*  Now what do you want to do? 

BTW, This was an intentional intermission for characters to get healed up if needed, but with your Wand of CLW, that really isn't necessary.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 13, 2011)

OOC:  Are there guards at the gate we could talk to?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2011)

"There must be some place _other_ than this they were going," Maia decides. "Someplace...in between here and the stone building. We looped around it coming here."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2011)

"Then to head back by this road we must to go." says the wizard. "Come , We go."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 13, 2011)

There are a couple of city guards by the city gates and few more on duty in the gatehouse towers keeping watch.  The guards don't really question the people that come and go during the day, just using their presence as a deterrent against trouble starting.  However at dusk (in about 10 minutes or so) the main gates are closed and general traffic must parley with the guards to get them to open again.

On your way out to the keep, you do not remember seeing any other buildings that the Githyanki might be using for a hideout.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2011)

Upon arriving at the gate, Heinrick will describe who they are looking for and that they are searching for them on the request of the Church of Helerion reguarding a missing Knight. he then asks them if they have seen such eindividuals.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2011)

The guards reply, "It is entirely possible that such individuals entered amongst the busy pedestrian traffic earlier today if they were wearing cloaks that covered their distinguishing features."

"But things are quieter now and we have not seen anyone that could be these poeple you describe come in during the last hour or two."

        *GM:*  If you guys are feeling lost, you do have a clue.  But you may not realize that you have it or how to use it.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2011)

OOC: _I'm_ not lost . . . I know where WE are!  I just don't know what we're supposed to do now.  Maybe someone else will grok.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2011)

*GM:*  I will say this, you have not missed anything.     









*OOC:*


BTW, tomorrow finds me out of town (yeah, out of town from being away from home already), driving 18 hours to attend my brother's wedding.  I will be a tad scarce during the weekend until returning on Tuesday.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 14, 2011)

A thought strikes Garnet, as she pulls the group to the side of the road, away from the guards.  She pulls a signet ring out of her pocket.  "The Githyanki witch had this," she observes.  "Along with pen and paper, and sealing wax.  She was writing ta someone.  Could be someone in the city.  But who?"

OOC:  Anyone recognize the sigil?  Garnet does not have any helpful skills on this front.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2011)

Heinrich will look over the ring carefully.








*OOC:*


Knowledge local and nobility are untrained so dc 10 max
Knowledge Geography: may see a clue in the design and figure out the peoples assocated with the ring.







"I seem to recall something when I would deliver paper and documents for mein onkle .. .. .. .."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2011)

Heinrich recognizes the signet ring as being a family crest of a Githyanki clan, mostly likely belonging to the mage herself.  To his knowledge there are no known Githyanki living in or around Venza so it provides no clue as to who she might have been sending messages to.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 16, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Heinrich recognizes the signet ring as being a family crest of a Githyanki clan, mostly likely belonging to the mage herself.  To his knowledge there are no known Githyanki living in or around Venza so it provides no clue as to who she might have been sending messages to.












*OOC:*


 3:47 AM what an I doing?!

Ic: Heinrich relays what he knows of the ring.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Garnet grits her teeth in frustration.  "What about that holy symbol -- The one from the old religion?"  She asks.  "Would there be a temple -- a ruin, something -- for that god?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2011)

"You are suggesting a possible ancient cult re-awakening, You know that, Yes?"

the skill check is untrained so it is max dc 10


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2011)

"That would make sense," Maia chimes in. "If the sword was something made by one god, and this other god is his enemy, then they might be bringing it to be defiled, or perverted...or something?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> "That would make sense," Maia chimes in. "If the sword was something made by one god, and this other god is his enemy, then they might be bringing it to be defiled, or perverted...or something?"




"Das darf nicht passieren!" Heinrich exclaims.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ausk will seek guidance from his apparent mentors as he listens to the others discuss possibilities, casting guidance on himself as he sifts through everything he has heard them talk about, hoping to remember something useful.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2011)

Ausk remembers that the holy symbol matches one of the obscure deities that used to be worshiped in Venza, a benevolent one that favored acts of charity and reducing bigotry.  

Ausk knows people used to worship that god, but no longer, a testament to the current trends in the city of glass.  But such a deity would definitely not be worshiped by Githyanki or goblinoids, so it is curious why the bugbear had it.  It is not within his religious teachings if there still is a temple or chapel standing in Venza.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 20, 2011)

Pari wracks his brain for any knowledge that might be helpful in this situation, but he's not from around Venza and his studies have all been in the realms of Nature rather than religion.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Heinrich accurately determines the value of the items he examines.  His experimentation also reveals that the unidentified potion is of the healing variety as well.
> 
> The holy symbol matches one of the obscure deities that used to be worshiped in Venza, a benevolent one that favored acts of charity and reducing bigotry.  Ausk knows people used to worship that god, but no longer, a testament to the current trends in the city of glass.  But such a deity would definitely not be worshiped by Githyanki or goblinoids.




"You know, das holy symbol, it is of defunct church und no temple that I know of in Venza. Vaht if not in Venza, but outside?"

He points up the road, away from Venza, "I do not know the land quite that well to be sure."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 20, 2011)

"It is possible that someone is reawakening an old cult, or more likely in this case, using an old, abandoned temple as a base of operations, but where such a temple would be I do not know. Perhaps our priest friend would know more about this old faith." Ausk offers what little wisdom he can come up with regarding the current obstruction to progress.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2011)

"Ja .. .. .. .." Heinrich looks back towards the city gates and guards. He then looks to the sun's position. "It will be dark soon and the gates will be closed."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 20, 2011)

"If we are on a mission for the Church, surely they will open the gates," observes Garnet.  She pauses.  "The Priest said the sword was an old relic of the church.  Do you think it might have originally been part of this other faith?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 20, 2011)

Heinrich quirks an eyebrow up, "ist possible" he  says nodding.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ausk checks with his mental passengers to see if they could shed any light on this new suggestion.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2011)

The voices in Ausk's head make sarcastic remarks about going to ask the priest himself.  However he does get a sense of connection between the current Diety and the older one.  But this connection might be one of alignment more than any other relation, as they are definitely not one and the same.

        *GM:*  Not sure the city guards would recognize the Church's mission as a good reason to open the gates for a bunch of armed yokels that wanted entry after dark.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]As an aside, Venice, the inspiration for Venza, doesn't have city walls.  It's defense is based upon its location on islands and its fleets.  Also, it has been established in a previous adventure that one can sail (after dark even) directly from the mainland into Venza by way of her canals.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Well, that's a fine 'how do you do'.  

So, to enter the city from the landward side, there is a bridge with gatehouse towers flanking it and gate that can be shut? Not that it really matters to me one way or the other, I just like to have my mental image of the scene accurate.

As for you players, if you are planning to stay out after dark, you have had a long day of activity and you will be fatigued if you decide to trudge around much longer.  How's that for railroading you to enter the city? 

As an aside, I think you are almost there on figuring this out. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







perrinmiller said:


> So, to enter the city from the landward side, there is a bridge with gatehouse towers flanking it and gate that can be shut? <snip>




I don't think anyone has really said anything about that yet, as far as I remember anyway.  So, I guess if you say there is a bridge, gatehouse towers, and a gate then there is one.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2011)

"If we wait until tomorrow, My spells will be able to be renewed. As I am now, a combat would be very not good"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2011)

"Tagaiwi says he's bushed. Let's go inside, get a good nights sleep and finish up tomorrow! Maybe Kavan will gift me with some divine inspiration as I dream."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Garnet grits her teeth in irritation again, but seems to see the wisdom of it.  "Aye, if we're going ta be lost, we may as well do it in comfort."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2011)

"We really should speak with das Priester"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


I had to try; I figured it was pretty much a long shot.













*OOC:*




Ausk suggests that they get inside the city before they close the gates, hoping that someone knows the way to the temple of Helarion.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2011)

Maia yawns, then brightens. "Sleep, of course! That's what I want." She beams gratefully at the druid, then asks "I hope thiss doesn't sound too ignorant, but how exactly does one...do that? It seems like people mostly do it indoors."

She squares her shoulders determinedly and adds, "But I can wait to check the temple. Come on, lets see if there's one that matches that symbol!"

And with that, she's jogging towards the gate at her normal, plodding, gait.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2011)

Heinrich heads toward the gate.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 21, 2011)

"We can check in with the temple before going to bed if anyone knows where it is. That way they can be working on the problem while we sleep, enabling us to check back tomorrow morning and continue working on the problem with fresh energy." Ausk offers as he reenters town.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2011)

HEinrich searches his mind as he had to do some deliveries for his uncle before he found the Dunn Wright Inn.
(unskilled so at best a dc 10)


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2011)

You have no trouble figuring out where the church is located in Venza.  Heinrich remembers seeing it in his traveling around the city.

        *GM:*  Visiting the priest before bed or after appears to be the decision on the table.  Once a clear consensus is reached I will advance things.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


vote for before


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 21, 2011)

Garnet starts walking to the Church, seemingly intent on seeing the Priest before they sleep.

OOC:  One vote for seeing the Priest first.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 21, 2011)

Heinrich races to catch up


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 21, 2011)

Pari & Tagaiwi stride wearily along after the others.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2011)

Shortly you arrive at the Church of Helerion.  An acolyte, a boy of about 12 years bids you to come just inside the doors and you are to wait for Father Kedric.







Jael Kedric arrives within a few moments. "Hello, how did you fare?  Did you recover the sword and find Sir Roderic?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2011)

"Nein und not exactly." Heinrich starts. he pauses while biting his lower lip, but continues in short order, " We found clues for the sword, und a captive goblin said they fed the knight to thier rangy goblin mutts. The clue we found is a holy symbol of [fill in blank] it vas of good and benevolant beliefs, not something that bugbears and githyanki would worship. 

We found signant of githyanky klan. we are thinking the gith at the tower handed it off to a group of oters. Possibly they went to a ruin of old church. Do you know of any ruins of old church between here usn das tower? We think that is where they went. We cut accross to beat them here as this is where they were headed. They never arrived. 

We come here to you to see if you know of this old religeon. 








*OOC:*


.. .. .. ..


perrinmiller said:


> Heinrich accurately determines the value of the items he examines.  His experimentation also reveals that the unidentified potion is of the healing variety as well.
> 
> The holy symbol matches one of the obscure deities that used to be worshiped in Venza, a benevolent one that favored acts of charity and reducing bigotry.  Ausk knows people used to worship that god, but no longer, a testament to the current trends in the city of glass.  But such a deity would definitely not be worshiped by Githyanki or goblinoids.



did you ever tell us of the name of the old church?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry, I never made up a name for that.     




"That is an unfortunate demise of our dear Sir Roderic." The priest remains silent for a few moments on sad reflection on the news.  Then he looks up,  "May I see the symbol?"

Taking a look at the holy symbol, Jael Kaedyn examines the ancient artifact and ponders for awhile.  "Wait here, let me check a few things."

The priest takes the symbol with and makes his way deeper into the church and through a door into the private chambers.  He returns after about 10 minutes.

"Ahh, this is from an ancient order that is no longer worshiped in this area.  It the symbol of Barlane.  While his worshipers no longer exist, there is an abandoned chapel on the other side of the city, in one of the slums districts."

"But you look exhausted, please stay here this evening and we will tend any wounds that need looked after.  If these Githyanki are hiding out after your pursuit, you should probably be better prepared when facing them in their hideout."

"If they are hiding within the city they are probably not going to be leaving before morning."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 23, 2011)

Garnet looks at her companions, stone-faced, unwilling to admit her own fatigue.  But one does not rush into battle if given the chance to prepare.  "We'd have ta be on our way before the gates open,"   she observes to the priest.  "And can ye' tell the watch ta be on their guard for these things, in case we miss 'em?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2011)

"But use caution, the guards that is. They are knowen for their innate magic abilities. Very dangerouse especially in a pack" Adds Heinrich.
*Yaaaaaawwwwwnnnnnnn*


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2011)

Maia's mouth drops open and her face takes on its customary expression of wonder. "The guards have magic abilities?" she asks. "What kind? How did they get them?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2011)

heinrich softly sighs. "Nein, the githyanki have the magic abilities and the guards should take great caution." he rubs his head as there seems to be a bit of a headach developing.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2011)

"Oh...yes. Of course." Maia gets an abashed expression and looks briefly at her foot, which she uses to poke at the floor for a moment.

Finally she looks back at the priest. "I'm sure we'd be happy to stay here tonight. I've never actually been in a church before. How does it work with each god having so many churches? I've never actually seen a god IN a church. Do they have some...device or something they make their will known through?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ausk, repressing a yawn, watches Maia pepper the priest with questions for a while, rather amused by the scene, before accepting the offer of a bed, and going to get some sleep.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2011)

Seeing this as a GREAT TIME to escape any further Maia-isms, Heinrich looks and asks, "I Have headach from need of sleep, Where to sleep please?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2011)

Jael sends for an acolyte to show you a dry place to put down your bedrolls and arranges for a simple meal.  No alcohol though.





Turning his attention to the young woman that is so inquisitive, "My dear, please let me explain..." After 30 minutes, Maia hasn't really learned much of anything she can make sense about.  "... and so you must have faith. Now please let me show you where you can rest with the others."

Without needing to keep watch, you are plenty rested and ready to tackle the day, breaking your fast just before dawn.  The food is simple again, but nourishing.
        *GM:*  Sorry, I am not going to even touch a religious discussion.

Since we reached a natural intermission, I will have Afg's character's sidelined rather than NPC them for the next encounters.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


any news as to where AFG is at?







will have new spell list tomorrow. need sleep.
its tomorrow

```
0 Level              Level 01                 Level 02               
* Mage Hand          * Burning Hands (1)      
* Detect Magic       * Burning Hands (1)      
* Light              * Shield                 
* Resistance         * Magic Missile
```


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


His last activity was April 12 (13 days ago). No word since then for me.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 26, 2011)

*GM:*  AFg's last post was in LPF's A Soul Indiscretion on 7 Apr (according to my time zone).  He last posted here on 5 Apr, almost 3 weeks ago.  He did say his job was getting in the way so I expect he will be getting back, eventually.  But we are going to move along without him, as I do not want to NPC him in combat.

You guys are up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

Do we have time for a quick 'hand wave sales of some of the extra stuff?

such as:

ENC#1: 5xChainshirts (500gp), 5xShortswords (50gp), 5xComposite Shortbows (+1Str)(750gp), 5xLight Wooden Shields (15gp), 

ENC#2: On Bugbear:  3xJavelins (3gp)

On Mage:  Ink (8gp), Paper (5 sheets)(2gp), 
On Second Level: Damaged suit of full platemail (500gp - Costs 1000gp to repair and be usable) <---sell this to the temple Perhaps?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 26, 2011)

*GM:*  Yes, you can do this.  You can leave stuff in the priest's care if you want.  If you want to stop at The Mystic Pearl, you can.  But I think you all were wanting to hurry and catch the Githyanki before they left.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2011)

Pari rises early the next day, sees to Tagaiwi, and breaks his fast quickly. Once finished and ready to go, he approaches their host. "Good father, we need to move quickly to ensure we catch these villains. Would you be able to hold our surplus belongings until we can return for them?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


leaving the suplus stuff is an even better choice!







Heinrick is up, heads his books and the eats and is ready with the rest of them without any further words. A look of deturmination is in his eyes.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2011)

Maia wakes up a bundle of energy, bustling about the temple looking for petty chores to do while she's waiting. Of course, she has no idea what most chores are...so she winds up replacing the holy water in the font with ordinary water, and getting dust all over the pew upholstery when she uses an old feather duster. After that one of the deacons is assigned to 'assist' her, and he manages to keep her busy happily wiping the windows down. She wipes with huge looping gestures, and dances and twirls between panes. It's hard to shake the puzzling mental image of little birds perching on her shoulders, and squirrels prancing around at her feet.

But when her keen ears pick out conversation about being ready to go, she gives the deacon back her rag and goes to follow!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ausk greets the morning by feeding Alf, and contemplating his new understanding of the voices in his head, and what they mean for his future. Hearing Maia's exuberance, and suspecting that someone is wincing in pain right now, Ausk leaves his room after finishing up with Alf, figuring that Alf can keep Maia busy until they leave, giving the weasel some exercise, and the deacons a break.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> Ausk greets the morning by feeding Alf.











*OOC:*


you have an alien life form?!!







Heinrich watches in amusement as she is herded into being productive. when it is time to go he stands and holds out his hand to gather the dancing celestial back to the task."Come Maia, Ist time we go und catch some Böse Leute.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, his pet weasel is actually a giant space weasel. Be sure and watch your eyes, or Alf may attack them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Yes, his pet weasel is actually a giant space weasel. Be sure and watch your eyes, or Alf may attack them.












*OOC:*


space weasel or giant space hamster shrunk by foul magics? "go for the eyes boo go for the eyes!!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Definitely a space weasel. Hamsters are far too boring and cliche.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


its ok boo, he just hasn't got to know you yet.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 26, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> its ok boo, he just hasn't got to know you yet.












*OOC:*


Boo is already someone else's pet. I don't feel like stepping on Minsc's territory. He could be rather dangerous to upset.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


 boo climbed into my backpack when Minsk took a dirt nap.

as for all of this ooc stuff, this should be a warning to all the other players and the dm not to let our minds become idle.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 27, 2011)

Jael agrees to hang onto the gear you wish to leave behind for safe keeping.  He leaves it into the empty room most of you slept in.





"Farewell, my friends.  I pray that today you will be successful in the quest." The priest sees you off once you are ready to depart.









*OOC:*


Idle hands are the devil's playthings? So idle minds are... what?


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 27, 2011)

A new voice pops up in Ausk's head long enough to insult his wizard friend before being chased out by the more militant ones.









*OOC:*


HM is mocking you, Scott.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


idle minds are the devil's playground







At Holy man: pfffffffthththth!


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Garnet shoulders her pack, happy enough to leave the group's treasure in care of the priest but not entrusting her own gear to him.  She spent several hours the prior night cleaning the blood out of her armor, so it shines brightly enough in the light of the stained glass windows, but her clothing is still stained.  She pays that no mind as she dons her shield.

She nods politely if a bit curtly to the Father and sets out.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 28, 2011)

*GM:*  It is time to start using your mini-stat blocks again as we move along to the next location.  I will post your arrival once I know exactly where you are going (only assuming to the abandoned church) and I have everyone's weapon in hand established.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I would expect that we would want to go to the abandoned church as directly as possible. As usual Ausk has a crossbow out initially to deal with ranged threats or distant targets.














*OOC:*


[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 19
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Crossbow
Notable Effects: 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2011)

When Ausk readies his crossbow as the abandoned old church comes into view, Maia does the same, taking her cue from the sudden caution of the rest of the group. She takes a moment to call down a shaft of starlight upon herself as well, a pinpoint of light becoming visible above her even in the daytime...but only briefly. Sparks of light warp randomly around her then, like tiny fireflies, before fading; leaving her protected.

(Crossbow in hand, using Oracle revelation: Cloak of Stars. +4 AC for 2 hours.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 28, 2011)

Pari takes up his scythe and strides alongside the others, Tagaiwi at his heels.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 26/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Apr 28, 2011)

At the sight of the abandoned church, Garnet draws her axe.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 28, 2011)

The young wizard pulls out his cross bow quietly, then sets the bow string and places a bolt in the weapon. he nods that he is ready.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Heinrich
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 13 (11 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 10/10
 ENERGY RESISTANCE: fire 5
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13
*Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* n/a
*Perception:* +3, *Sense Motive:* +1

[COLOR=red[B]Current Weapon in Hand:[/B][/COLOR] light crossbow, locked and nocked

*Special Abilities:* 
fire jet (su)
Fire Supremacy (Su)

*Spells Memorized*

```
Spells Memorized
Save DC:          General: 14 + SL
                Evocation: 16 + SL
         Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
            Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level              Level 01                                
* Mage Hand          * Burning Hands (1)      
* Detect Magic       * Burning Hands (1)      
* Light              * Shield                 
* Resistance         * Magic Missile
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2011)

As you follow the directions from the priest, you enter a dilapidated part of the slums and before you stands an abandoned cathedral of stone.






There is a heavy, iron bound wooden set of doors in front of you.  There are small, stained glass windows high up along the walls, tall narrow ones on the sides, small circular ones on the front.

Near as you can tell, there are no signs of occupation. 

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Party Status]
	
	



```
Ausk:      19/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 36 charges remain
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


As shield only lasts 1 minute per level, i will hold off on casting this, however, he will wast it as a redied action if he sees an offensive action against the party







[sblock=Mini Stats]
Heinrich
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 13 (11 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 10/10
 ENERGY RESISTANCE: fire 5
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 13
*Fort:* +0 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* n/a
*Perception:* +3, *Sense Motive:* +1

[COLOR=red[B]Current Weapon in Hand:[/B][/COLOR] light crossbow, locked and nocked

*Special Abilities:* 
fire jet (su)
Fire Supremacy (Su)

*Spells Memorized*

```
Spells Memorized
Save DC:          General: 14 + SL
                Evocation: 16 + SL
         Elemental (Fire): 15 + SL
            Evoc + (Fire): 17 + SL

0 Level              Level 01                                
* Mage Hand          * Burning Hands (1)      
* Detect Magic       * Burning Hands (1)      
* Light              * Shield                 
* Resistance         * Magic Missile
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 3, 2011)

* Bump *

        *GM:*  It has been three days without an IC post by anyone.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 3, 2011)

Ausk will check out the north side of the church (moving to A-21) and take note of any doors, windows, and nearby buildings that he sees on that side, suggesting someone else does the same on the south side.


[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 19
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Crossbow
Notable Effects: 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2011)

Pari and Tagaiwi head around the south side of the church, doing the same.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, pm![/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 3, 2011)

Garnet watches as her companions scout the perimeter, but opts to hold her position with the rest of the group.  She eyes the door, ready in case an enemy should sally forth.


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2011)

Maia watches owlishly, then leans closer to Garnet and asks under her breath, "Should we go to the door...or not...?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

Heinrich maintains his location with the rest of the party.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 3, 2011)

"Wait for the others ta see if there's another way in," answers Garnet, though she is clearly uneasy about standing in the open outside the building.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


is there anything that could be used as cover? mayve stand on one side of the door to wait?


----------



## perrinmiller (May 4, 2011)

Checking the north and south sides of the cathedral reveals no doors. There are narrow stained glass windows high up along the side walls, the bottom sills at least 10 feet from the ground.  The ruined buildings to either side allow for a 10 foot alley on both sides.

There is nothing to provide cover nearby from the street.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=Party Status]
	
	



```
Ausk:      19/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 36 charges remain
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2011)

Heinrich takes a few bold steps to the front door then stops. "perhaps someone better trained in avoiding damage should open it." 

Move 15 feet forward then 5 feet north
ready action: fire jet to any thing that is a threat inside the doorway.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 4, 2011)

At Heinrich's words, Garnet approaches the door, axe and shield at the ready.  She waits while her companions take up their own positions, but it is clearly her intention to kick or hack open the door.

OOC:  Advance to E-17 (right in front of the door).

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 4, 2011)

Once they make it back around front, Pari and his friend report their findings and advance on the front door with the others. As they near the door, Pari moves to the south side and Tagaiwi to the north.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 26/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 4, 2011)

Ausk takes up position behind Garnet (E-18), drawing his trusty flail out, and warning Alf to take cover under his armor. After asking for _guidance_ quickly, he indicates to Garnet that he is ready.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 19
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Guidance

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2011)

Maia comes up behind Ausk, wanting to get a look at whatever's in there...and also to help her new friends in their struggle to regain the sword of the fallen. Her crossed bow is ready to launch its pointed stick, should such things be necessary.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 5, 2011)

So far all is quiet, the city street remains deserted in there early morning hours of this neighborhood.

As Garnet gets a better look at the heavy wooden door, she notices that it opens outward.  Unclear if it is locked or not.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Party Status]
	
	



```
Ausk:      19/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 36 charges remain
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please provide grid coords for all movement as we move forward. On your next IC post (no OOC only posts please), I will need a Perception Check from each of you  for me to have on file for later. 

BTW, I still do not have Heinrich casting the Shield yet.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 5, 2011)

Seeing her companions in place, Garnet tests the door with a gentle pull on its rusted iron ring.



[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


shield only lasts 1 minute per level so I have it as a redied actionas mentioned here: 









Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> As shield only lasts 1 minute per level, i will hold off on casting this, however, he will wast it as a redied action if he sees an offensive action against the party
> ...


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2011)

As Garnet opens the door, Maia eagerly shifts her crossbow and looks around Ausk to get a better look inside!


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2011)

The door opens with a creaking of rusty hinges.

        *GM:*  I will need the rest of your Perception checks before I can update the map.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2011)

As the door creaks open, Pari feels his body move into 'fight or flight.' All of his senses alert, he strains to sift a clue from the environment about what awaits them. Though Tagaiwi's senses are sharp as well, in the manner of all cats he's somewhat distracted by the noise of the opening door.

[sblock=Actions]Perception Pari: 1d20+11=27
Perception Tagaiwi: 1d20+7=14[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 26/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2011)

_fur divine beings-hope i get in goot graces fur das._' the silent thoughts of the wizard are almost loud in the tense moment.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 6, 2011)

Ausk peers into the growing space of the doorway quietly, his mind and body well used to this situation.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 19
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Guidance

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]









*OOC:*


My vacation is over in 2 hrs, so my posting should get back to normal.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 7, 2011)

*GM:*  I am heading back home this weekend (leaving for the airport in 30 minutes).  It might be a few days before I can update again.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC Update]Hey guys,

I returned to my office yesterday  only to be laid off. It looks like the natural disaster has put the  writing on the wall in my little office and they realize that the SALES  people cannot do their job.  So they need to reduce costs by cutting the  senior engineer (keeping the junior guy that has only been there 3  months).  No one every says management is smart.  I would have waited a  few more months to ensure the junior guy's at least could do the job  first.  Anyway, that's what I get for skipping town under the threat of  nuclear disaster.

Not sure what that will mean for the future of  my gaming, but it has definitely put a damper on my creativity for the  near term. I expect that I will actually have less time for playing in  the longer term as I no longer have my iPhone to keep up on things and  cannot spend as much time in front of a computer at home as I could  working.

I have not been able to catch up since I left Stateside yet, but hope to in the next few days.

-PM[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 9, 2011)

That sucks, man - sorry to hear it. Hope things get better for you soon!


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2011)

Gah, that's awful! Not that you need me to say it, but definitely tend to your RL issues before even thinking about gaming! A healthy, happy GM is a good GM.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2011)

The door opens with a creaking *SCREECH* of rusty hinges, in need of be oiled years ago. Immediately inside the doorway is an entryway vestibule full of dusty debris, cobwebs in the corners, and a few broken furniture pieces.  There is no one in this initial chamber, but across from the door are two archways leading in the main sanctuary of the cathedral.  Both are blocked with old, rusty gate-like double-doors that allow you to see what lies beyond through their iron bars.  From here they don't appear to be locked, just a simple latch.

The light dimly shining down from the stained glass windows provide some decent illumination for the ground level. You can see that the interior looks unused for years and in disrepair, dusty and cobweb ridden.  However the sanctuary is not empty, shadowy figures are visibly moving about and catch your eye.  It must be the Githyanki!







There are two warriors across the cathedral, one points and says something you cannot understand from this distance. At this distance you cannot tell much more than that they are armed and armored.  But, they are ready for a fight!









*OOC:*


Combat Rounds Begin: Round 1, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is aware, but not all have LOS
Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision.
Opening the gates are Move Actions like opening a door

Initiative:
You guys
Githyanki (Flat-footed in round 1)

Updated Map:






```
Ausk:      19/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 36 charges remain
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gith1:
Gith2:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please use grid coordinates, combat blocks, and mini-stats.

If you need a DM update after 1-2 people post, I will get it out when I can.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 10, 2011)

Pari speaks a quick word to Tagaiwi, then holds out a hand and speaks a quick prayer to the Gods; a flickering orange glow fills his palm.

[sblock=Actions]Free: Command Tagaiwi to stay (Tagaiwi holds his action; once the gate is open I'll command his attack).
Standard: Cast _Produce Flame_.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 26/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 10, 2011)

Seeing the two creatures caught unawares, Garnet does not hesitate.  Keeping her shield readied against any attack they might offer, she steps inward to one of the rusty gates and brings her axe down on the lock with a powerful swing.  The smith in her winces at the painful echoes of a fine blade battered on ancient iron.

OOC:  Full move to F15, attack the locked door with her axe.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2011)

Garnet easily knocks the latch off and the gate swings open.  Much to her surprise (well, maybe not) there are more Githyanki warriors in the cathedral, five in all. One is actually nearby and she can see the warrior is armed with a greatsword and breastplate.  He has a composite longbow stowed, but the others have them in hand.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Garnet needed to actually be in column 14 to reach the gate, so I put her at F-14.  Could have just opened it normally, btw.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 10, 2011)

Ausk will move forward and D-14 and kick open the other gate, flail in hand, and a nasty snarl on his face.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 19
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Guidance

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2011)

Heinrich remembers his knowledge of these beings and cast his shield spell.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 11, 2011)

Ausk manages to open the other gate without much difficulty and sees what Garnet sees.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Maia's left to finish the round.  Pari and Heinrich have unused Move Actions I think and they can still take them if they wish.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2011)

Heinrich move 25 feet to the west.

(I thought this was a surprise round so a move or standard. standard was to cast shield. thank you for the correction)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2011)

"Tagaiwi, _lusob_!

Pari moves forward, commanding his friend to the attack. The cat slinks warily through the party, moving unhappily into the room.

[sblock=Actions]Pari -
Free: Command Tagaiwi to attack.
Move: to E14

Tagaiwi -
Move: to d10[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 26/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2011)

Ausk opens the door for Tagaiwi to pass on through as Pari and Heinrich move into the vestibule in support of the half-orc and dwarf.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Gith3 has cover for melee attacks from Ausk and Garnet and vice versa.  Pari has total cover and no LOS to Gith3, 4, & 5 at the moment.





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Maia's left to finish the round.


----------



## Shayuri (May 12, 2011)

Maia hurries forward and gasps on seeing the strange humanoids past the shoulders of her fellows. "We found them," she observes unnecessarily, and hoists her crossbow up to her shoulder to prepare to fire! As she does a glimmer of white light seeps from her hand into the weapon...nudging its fate just a little in Maia's direction.

(Move to F15 and cast Guidance for +1 to attack next turn)


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2011)

With the tiger exposed and alone, the Githyanki by the vestibule steps to his left and blocks the northern archway.  With two handed grip on his greatsword, he slashes down and badly wounds the Ausk in the thigh [10 dmg].






Another warrior draws his greatsword and charges [-2AC] the tiger, but his overhand swing misses wide and crashes into the floor.

The other three maneuver to get clear shots at the other archway with their longbows and a volley of arrows streak towards the dwarf.  Garnet receives a minor wound [3 dmg] as only one is aimed well enough to hit her.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision. Roll 20% Miss chance if applicable.

Initiative:
You guys
Githyanki

Updated Map:






```
Ausk:     09/19 HP remaining; 10 dmg
Garnet:    20/23 HP remaining; 3 dmg
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 36 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), Guidance (Maia)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, +1 attack with Guidance), Heinrich (Shield +4 AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gith1:
Gith2:
Gith3:
Gith4:
Gith5:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please use grid coordinates, combat blocks, and mini-stats.

BTW, is anyone carrying the +1 longspear?


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 12, 2011)

Garnet eyes the three bowmen a moment, her Dwarven blood boiling at the chance to charge them.  But good sense gets the better of her -- Better not to let herself get isolated.  She moves instead to assist the tiger.

OOC:  Move to E10, attack Gith 4 with axe.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 12, 2011)

Ausk just grins back at the gith and tries to bring his flail down on his foe, but the tip catches on the doorjam making it unlikely that it gets to the intended target.

[sblock=actions]attack the gith[/sblock] 

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 9
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Guidance

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2011)

Knowing that he will open himself as a target, Heinrich points at the gith at E,4 and speaks the arcane words of his knowledge. A bolt of flame red light shoots out of his finger and strikes unerringly at the gith.

Magic missile-color is fluff.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2011)

Ausk and Garnet are unable to penetrate the warriors' defenses and they are both able to turn the blows aside with their swords.

Heinrich's spell inflicts a minor wound on the Githyanki archer.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Gith3 has cover for melee attacks from Pari and vice versa.





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Maia, PAri & Tag are left to finish the round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 13, 2011)

Pari hurls the flame in his hand at the archer struck by Heinrich. No sooner has the ball of fire left his palm than another appears to replace it.

Tagaiwi shifts around the Githyanki and tears into his foe with tooth and nail.

[sblock=Actions]Pari:
Ranged Touch (1d20+4=11) for Damage (1d6+3=7) (doubt it hit, though).

Tagaiwi:
Move: 5' Step to C9
Standard: Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20+4=14, 1d20+4=13, 1d20+4=24), Bite Crit Confirm (1d20+4=11)
Damage (Claw, Claw, Bite, Bite Crit) (1d4+2=6, 1d4+2=4, 1d6+2=3, 1d6+2=5) (So I'm guessing a measly three points of damage from three attacks with a crit threat )[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (14 Flat-Footed, 17 Touch)
*HP:* 26/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2011)

Heinrich will move 5 south, south-west and the west to stop at F,13. he points his open palm at the gith at D,13 and blast hism with a (SU) Jet of fire. 

Save (Reflex) dc: 16 (half damage)

failed save sets target on fire for addtl round for 1d6 more in damage.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2011)

Tagaiwi only manages to scratch the Githyanki warrior and Pari's flaming ball misses, but only just.

        *GM:*  Heinrich already went this round.   Maia is left before the Gith's turn.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2011)

Maia enters the old church and takes a deep breath on seeing what the party faces inside. Her spell bolstering her, she takes a shot from her crossbow at the archer closest to her!

[sblock=Actions]...and yes, the die roller still hates me  Maia moves to F11 and attacks.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +9, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow

Special Abilities: Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 1hr/day, In use), Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 15, 2011)

The Githyanki blocking the archway cuts the half-orc down with glee and keeps the archway blocked [11 dmg].







The Githyanki archers [1,2,5] drop their bows and charge [-2 AC] Tagaiwi, Garnet, and Maia.  Only the one going after the tiger is able to hit, wounding the tiger [6 dmg].

The last warrior steps to his right to flank the clawing tiger and chops down on the big cat's neck almost decapitating Tagaiwi [critical, 19 dmg].









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision. Roll 20% Miss chance if applicable.

Initiative:
You guys
Githyanki

Updated Map:






```
Ausk:      -2/19 HP remaining; 11dmg; Unconscious & dying
Garnet:    20/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   01/26 HP remaining; 25dmg

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 36 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), Magic Missile (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC, +1 attack with Guidance), Heinrich (Shield +4 AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gith1 [COLOR=Cyan][COLOR=White][-2 AC[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White]][/COLOR]:
Gith2 [COLOR=Cyan][COLOR=White][-2 AC[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White]][/COLOR]: 2 dmg; lightly wounded
Gith3:
Gith4: 3 dmg; lightly wounded
Gith5 [COLOR=Cyan][COLOR=White][-2 AC[/COLOR][/COLOR][COLOR=White]][/COLOR]:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Please use grid coordinates, combat blocks, and mini-stats.

So no one is carrying the +1 longspear?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  Please use grid coordinates, combat blocks, and mini-stats.
> 
> So no one is carrying the +1 longspear?




I am looking into the spear question.

I noticed this post by me:



Scott DeWar said:


> Do we have time for a quick 'hand wave sales of some of the extra stuff?
> 
> such as:
> 
> ...




It would seem at this time that someone has the spear. still looking though .. .. .. ..


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


I need to start using *your* dice roller, pm!  Mine sucks, and you hit/crit every freakin' round! Ouch!







"Tagaiwi, _kayo rin salág_!" His friend taken care of as well as possible, Pari turns his attention to his own immediate problem. He reaches out a flaming hand and touches the threatening Gith on the chest; the thing's armor smolders and the skin beneath blisters.

The tiger hears his master's call and crouches back, striking out more to keep his enemies at bay than to inflict harm. 

[sblock=Actions]Pari:
Free: Handle Animal (1d20+8=11)
Standard: Produce Flame (vs Touch AC): 1d20+4=19 for (1d6+3=7) Damage

Tagaiwi:
Move: 5' Step to D10
Standard: (Fighting Defensively) Claw, Claw, Bite (1d20=14, 1d20=5, 1d20=14) vs. Gith 01. Damage (1d4+2=6, 1d6+2=3) (Just in case his -2 AC puts him at 14 or less).[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (16 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 01/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 15, 2011)

If Ausk actually lives to higher levels, he's going to have a lot of payback to give. The voices inside his head are quiet this time as he falls unconscious, not wanting to upset their frustrated host.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: -1
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Guidance

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]









*OOC:*


On the subject of the spear, I vaguely recall Ausk expressed interest in it if no one else wanted it, but since it would have been a backup weapon for him, he would let someone else have it if they wanted it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 15, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> Ausk grins in satisfaction as the lessons learned from previous experiences finally start to pay off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


here is the holder of the long spear!







Action: fire Jet (SU) shhots out at gith 3 at *D,13*

[sblock=Heinrich's mini stats]

Initiative: +2
AC: 13 (12 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 Fort: +0 Reflex: +2 Will: +4

fire jet uses: 6 of 7 d6+1 damage dc 15
next round: make dc 15 or get addtl d6 damage if failed save from round 1

Current Weapon in Hand:dagger-stained with goblin blood

Spells Remaining:

```
0 Level              Level 01                 Level 02               
* Mage Hand          * Burning Hands (1)      
* Detect Magic       * Burning Hands (1)      
* Light              [s]* Shield                 [/s]
* Resistance        [s] * Magic Missile            [/s]
notes:
(1)- cast at +1 level
```
 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 15, 2011)

Ausk is down but the bleeding stops and the half-orc appears to be stable.  

The clawing and scratching tiger manages to leave marks on the breastplate of the Githyanki warrior, but cannot do any real harm.  

Pari's flaming touch badly singes the Githyanki warrior blocking the archway and Heinrich's jet of flame finishes him off.  The jet continues onward and burns another warrior, but that one remains in the fight yet.

_Gith4: 8dmg; Badly wounded _
 
[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  OK, Ausk has it.  If that's what you all want. 
With Tagaiwi moving I took a liberty of putting the Flame Jet to hit Gith 4 as well instead of dropping the tiger.     
        *GM:*  Maia & Garnet to finish the round.  Heinrich has a Move Action remaining if he chooses to use it. Pari too, but Gith3 was still standing at that time.


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2011)

On realizing that Ausk has collapsed, Maia reverses direction and backs away from the gith warrior even though it gives the creature an opening to strike at her. She reaches Ausk and bends down to touch him as white light lines her hand...

[sblock=Actions]Move adjacent to Ausk at arch. This incurs AoO from Gith. Standard: Cure Light Wounds on Ausk.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +9, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow

Special Abilities: Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 1hr/day, In use), Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 16, 2011)

Garnet is strangely reassured to find herself fighting beside the tiger, though she is still keenly aware that she is in danger of being overwhelmed.  Her training returns to her, and she brings her axe about in a whirling arc even as she slams her shield into the creature before her.

OOC:  TWF, axe and shield

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I would make a move, but i am not quite sure where Maia is located.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


If anyone else can use the spear as a primary melee weapon, go ahead and take it. Ausk just saw a handy reach weapon for fighting on stairs and in narrow corridors.







I don't know if Ausk can do anything this round or not. If he can, he simply stands up and kicks the gith lying in front of him in the face to ensure that he is completely out of the fight, pulling a potion out of one his pouches as he does so.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 6
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I would make a move, but i am not quite sure where Maia is located.




(OOC - On top of the dead gith next to Ausk.)


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2011)

[sblock=Last Round Leftovers]To keep things moving, I advanced to the next round since I don't think the remaining Move Actions influence the enemy actions.  
- Heinrich can still put a move in, but only if it would have happened before Maia's action. But, I don't think he wants to expose himself on the other side of the archway.  If so then i might need to rethink the Githyanki actions.  Wizards casting spells make priority targets.
- Ausk can take actions (bonus of the group initiative), I automatically stood him up, but he needs to make a DC15 Strength or Constitution check (his choice) to keep his weapon in hand.[/sblock]The Githyanki warrior slashes at Maia's retreating back and gets nothing but air.  She manages to quickly bring Ausk back from the edge of death.  The half-orc manages to return to his feet and kick the dying Githyanki warrior.

Garnet badly wounds the warrior in front of her, but he continues to fight on.






The Githyanki warriors counter-attack.  One pursues the retreating tiger and cuts her down [10 dmg] leaving the beast dying on the floor.  The wounded one facing Garnet shifts to his right, but misses the feisty dwarf.  The other flanking warrior, seeing the tiger fall, steps up and flanks the dwarf and surprises her with a slash across her back [8 dmg].

The last warrior, unwounded, pursues the healer maiden and still manages to cleave only air as Maia is untouched by the large blade again. 









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision. Roll 20% Miss chance if applicable.

Initiative:
You guys
Githyanki

Updated Map:






```
Ausk:      05/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    12/23 HP remaining; 8 dmg
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   -9/26 HP remaining; 10dmg

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 36 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLW (Maia)
Abilities Used: Flame Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC), 
Heinrich (Shield +4 AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gith1:  2 dmg; lightly wounded
Gith2:  7 dmg; Badly wounded
Gith3: 13 dmg; Uconscious & dying
Gith4:  8 dmg; Badly wounded
Gith5:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Previous update had damage on Gith2 but it should have been Gith1.  All correct now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2011)

Pari watches in horror as his friend collapses to the ground in a boneless pile. Hard as it is, he resists the overwhelming urge to ignore everything else and rush to the tiger's aid; nevertheless, the distraction proves too much to allow him to concentrate properly and the last charge of his spell fizzles harmlessly away as the Gith in front of him dodges nimbly aside.

[sblock=Actions]Will Save (DC 20): 1d20+6=22 (To resist going to Tagaiwi's aid)
Produce Flame (vs. Touch AC): 1d20+3=7
Constitution Check (Tagaiwi): 1d20-8=9[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (16 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* -10/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 16, 2011)

Garnet notices the tiger fall beside her, and is surprised by the stab of concern for the beast.  But Tagaiwi has stood beside her through more than one battle, and is a comrade now, whether she speaks or not.

Nevertheless, Garnet is powerless to help her, finding herself hard pressed by these strange alien warriors.  She is wounded, surrounded, and isolated.  There is no retreat.

The Dwarven woman musters her courage with a Dwarven warcry, and lashes out.

OOC:  TWF attacks on Gith 2.  If he goes down on the first strike, second strike goes against Gith 4.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 16, 2011)

ooc: would fire jet affect a tiger fallen on the ground?

if not, then move to *D,12* and fire jet the two in a row. (fire jet is a (su) ability and incurs no attack of opportunity)


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2011)

Pari and Garnet are unable to hit their foes.

        *GM:*  Since I let you fire the jet over the prone form of Ausk, yes you can fire it over the fallen tiger too.  However to get to D12 will require movement through Maia's square.  It may not be clear from the map (darn 3D projection of the walls) but the archways are doorways that cannot be moved diagonally through.  But you can stipulate that you are holding your action until after Maia and Ausk move out of the way.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 16, 2011)

Ausk will down his potion of Cure Light Wounds, than move to C-12 to provide backup for Garnet,weapon still firmly in hand, ready to make some giths feel pain.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 14
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2011)

never mind- the gith I see there is alive and well. it is the one that followed maia. i need to reconsider here .. .. .. ..


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2011)

ok, i think you are going to love this:

Heinrich moves (from last round) to F, 15 and cast a burning hands (this round) and moves back to D,15(this round) the burning hands affects F,14;E-G,13 and E-G,12.

if a gith moves to the door to confront Heinrich from last round, they will get caught in it.  dc is 17


----------



## perrinmiller (May 17, 2011)

Ausk tries to slip past Maia, but the Githyanki warrior is able to slash him when makes it past [AoO for 12dmg; 1HP remaining].

Heinrich's cone of flame catches the unwounded warrior from behind and he fails to dodge out of the way, receiving a singed backside.

_Gith5: 6dmg; Moderately wounded _
 
[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  Okay, for this to make sense, this is what I did.  I counted Ausk's actions ahead of Pari.  Then Pari had to move to D14 to be able to attack Gith5.  This means that no one has to edit their actions.             *GM:*  Maia is left to finish the round.


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2011)

Maia winces at the brutal blow, and carefully backs away from the gith at the doorway.

"I'm sorry," she says to Ausk, "I should have tried to stop it. Here..."

She repeats her healing, white fire easing the pain of Ausk's wounds...

[sblock=Actions]Move: 5' step to C13. Standard: Cure Light Wounds on Ausk. (Boy needs better armor! )[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +9, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow

Special Abilities: Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 1hr/day, In use), Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 19, 2011)

"You're doing just fine, little one. I'm just having an unlucky day." Ausk will reply back to Maia as she heals him.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 9
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 19, 2011)

The two Githyanki warriors in front of Garnet stay focused on her, keeping her busy as their swords clang off her axe and armor ineffectually.






The third warrior steps away from the position  between the dwarf and half-orc and grins wickedly as he tries to  decapitate the healer.  But Divine grace is saving Maia from being even  touched by the heavy blade, yet again.

The singed warrior turns around and heads through the other archway in  pursuit of the mage, but his aim is not very good either with the burning pain  on his backside.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision. Roll 20% Miss chance if applicable.

Initiative:
You guys
Githyanki

Updated Map:






```
Ausk:      08/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    12/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:  -10/26 HP remaining; 1 dmg, Unconscious & dying

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 36 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx2 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Flame Jet (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC), 
Heinrich (Shield +4 AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gith1:  2 dmg; lightly wounded
Gith2:  7 dmg; Badly wounded
Gith3: 14 dmg; Uconscious & dying
Gith4:  8 dmg; Badly wounded
Gith5:  6 dmg; Moderately wounded
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  How's that for dice, Mowgli. 4 rolls, nothing above an 8 on the die.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2011)

Seeing that Ausk and Maia are well paired against their foe, Pari turns to help Heinrich. Taking his scythe in both hands he launches a furious attack; though his blows are ineffective at least the Gith is now facing two.

[sblock=Actions]Attack (Pari): 1d20+3=12 vs. Gith 5
Stabilization Check (Tagaiwi): 1d20-8=-7[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (16 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* -11/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Better! That's half of it; now if I could only get my rolls up a little.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 19, 2011)

Garnet grunts under the rain of blows, twisting to bring her shield to bear against the blades of both foes.  Then she lashes out.

OOC:  TWF attk, Gith 4 first, and if he goes down, second attack goes to the second Gith.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2011)

heinrich is happy to apply his magic freely with the gith present!
Fire jet (su)

(geeze- a 1)

dc 16(reflex) for half -if fail then next round another d6 unless full-round action to extinguish at dc 16 (reflex)


----------



## perrinmiller (May 19, 2011)

Garnet manages to connect with both axe and shield, one-two knockout on the Githyanki warrior.  Greatsword falling from his grasp, he is out of the fight.

Heinrich flames the singed Githyanki again for a minor burn, but this time the warrior catches fire.
 
_Gith2: 15dmg; Unconscious & dying
__Gith5: 8dmg; Badly wounded & on fire_
 
[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Ausk and Maia are left to finish the round.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 19, 2011)

Taking a 5' step to D-12 to try to setup a flanking position with Pari, Ausk tries once more to meaningfully contribute to this combat by hitting the gith in front of him.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 9
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: 

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Heinrich flames the singed Githyanki again for a minor burn, but this time the warrior catches fire.




this is for next round(the fire)

V oh for crying out loud V


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2011)

(OOC - I'd like to see if Ausk fells Gith4 before posting actions, since it will influence what I do.)


----------



## perrinmiller (May 20, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry, I had to get clarification.  Ausk cannot flank because Pari is not adjacent nor move into D12 as the Gith is in that space.  So unless he gives me a new grid square, I will leave him in place.  But he misses without the flanking bonus (only hit AC17) so Gith 4 is still standing.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 20, 2011)

Sorry, I meant D-11.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2011)

Maia backs into the corner, carefully avoiding the gith's eye, torn between trying to help fight, and trying to get to the big cat to save it. Suddenly frustration wells up within her, and her body pulses with light as she suddenly cries out, "Just STOP!" exactly as her eyes meet those of the gith near Ausk.

The gith finds his body trying to obey the command in Maia's words!

[sblock=Actions]Move: shift to B13. Standard: cast Command (halt!). DC 15)[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +9, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow

Special Abilities: Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 1hr/day, In use), Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 22, 2011)

The Githyanki warrior in front of Garnet tries to cut the dwarf down, but his greatsword swings down to slow and she steps aside as the blade rings off the stone of the floor.  He shifts to his right.






Maia's spell causes the warrior next to Ausk to check his swing and he doesn't move to attack.

The burning warrior tries to put out the fire, but is unsuccessful.  His further blistering skin have made him look even worse off than before and closer to death's door.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision. Roll 20% Miss chance if applicable.

Initiative:
You guys
Githyanki

Updated Map:






```
Ausk:      08/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    12/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  10/10 HP remaining
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:  -11/26 HP remaining; 1 dmg, Unconscious & dying

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 36 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx2 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich),
Command (Maia)
Abilities Used: Flame Jetx2 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC), 
Heinrich (Shield +4 AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gith1:  2 dmg; lightly wounded
Gith2: 16 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gith3: 15 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gith4:  8 dmg; Badly wounded; Halted
Gith5:  9 dmg; Almost dead
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 22, 2011)

Pari swings wildly at the burning Gith, but his growing desperation to win free and get to his friend is impairing his ability to fight effectively.

Tagaiwi's lifeblood continues to seep out onto the stone floor; the flow is slowing as the great-hearted cat nears his end.

[sblock=Actions]Pari:
Standard: Attack (1d20+3=12) vs. Gith 4
Tagaiwi:
Stabilize Check: Stabilization Check (1d20-10=-9)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (16 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* -12/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 22, 2011)

As Garnet and the Gith swordsman circle each other, the Dwarf becomes aware of an opening.  "Maia!  Help Tagawai!"  She calls.  Then she steps in, swinging hard to insure her opponent cannot move to interfere.

OOC:  TWF strike on Gith 1.
[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 22, 2011)

Garnet wounds the Githyanki, grievously. But the warrior is staggering yet, still conscious and on his feet.
 
_Gith1: 11dmg; Disabled_


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 22, 2011)

Heinrich once again applies his magically summoned element-FWOOSH- the flame jet once again is directed at the gith to his south.

[sblock=Heinrich's mini stats]

Initiative: +2
AC: 13 (12 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 10
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 Fort: +0 Reflex: +2 Will: +4

fire jet uses: 4 of 7 d6+1 damage dc 16
next round: make dc 16 or get addtl d6 damage if failed save from round 1

Current Weapon in Hand:dagger-stained with goblin blood

Spells Remaining:

```
0 Level              Level 01                 Level 02               
* Mage Hand          * Burning Hands (1)      
* Detect Magic      [s] * Burning Hands (1)[/s]      
* Light              [s]* Shield                 [/s]
* Resistance        [s] * Magic Missile            [/s]
notes:
(1)- cast at +1 level
```
 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 22, 2011)

Heinrich's jet of flame only grazes the burned Githyanki as he manages to barely get touched by the fire again. 
 
_Gith5: 10dmg; Almost dead_


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 22, 2011)

Seeing his normal attacks failing, Ausk tries a new tactic. Letting one of the voices speak through him, he attempts to cast a spell while watching his opponent, than reaches out and tries to touch him.









*OOC:*


I think this dice roller hates Ausk for some reason.







[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 9
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Inflict Light Wounds

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2011)

Maia looks over at the druid, then glances around the battlefield. For once a clear path has opened, and she takes it, hugging the wall until she's even with the fallen beast, then hurrying to his side as fast as her stumbling gait can take her!

Gossamer strands of magical light twine from her fingers and lay themselves into the great cat's many, many wounds. Though Maia's power is insufficient to bring the cat back to consciousness, by reversing the worst of the damage, she's able to spare his life.

[sblock=Actions]Move to C10, Standard to cast Cure Light Wounds on Tagawai.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +9, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow

Special Abilities: Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 1hr/day, In use), Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 23, 2011)

Tagaiwi's bleeding stops, but the tiger remains unconscious.

The staggering Githyanki warrior in front of Garnet steps back and pulls out a potion vial. 







Having been freed from the spell, the warrior next to Ausk tries to cut the half-orc down, but the blow misses.  He steps back and pulls out a potion.

The burning warrior shifts around and slashes at Heinrich's middle and cuts him badly [7 dmg], though the wizard is lucky the Githyanki wasn't able to get his full strength behind the cut.  The warrior pulls out a potion as well.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision. Roll 20% Miss chance if applicable.

Initiative:
You guys
Githyanki

Updated Map:
The statues at B8, B11, H8, & H11 are difficult terrain and require squeezing to get through.






```
Ausk:      08/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    12/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  03/10 HP remaining; 7 dmg
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   -8/26 HP remaining; heal 3, Unconscious & stable

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 36 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx3 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich),
Command (Maia)
Abilities Used: Flame Jetx3 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC), 
Heinrich (Shield +4 AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Gith1: 11 dmg; Disabled & staggered
Gith2: 17 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gith3: 16 dmg; Unconscious & dying
Gith4:  8 dmg; Badly wounded
Gith5: 10 dmg; Almost dead
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I added a note about the statues on the map.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 23, 2011)

Ausk, taking advantage of the room to manuever freely, circles around to F-12 to get into flank with Pari, staying just of out reach of the gith until he he finally steps forward and reaches out once more with the black charge of energy that still engulfs his hand.

[sblock=Actions]Move to flanking
Attack with Inflict Light Wounds[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 9
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Inflict Light Wounds

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 23, 2011)

At a touch, Ausk discharges the negative energy into the Githyanki and he crumples to the floor, mortally wounded, no longer conscious.
 
_Gith1: 12dmg; Unconscious & dying

_[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

[sblock=Heinrich's mini stats]

Initiative: +2
AC: 13 (12 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 3 
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 Fort: +0 Reflex: +2 Will: +4

fire jet uses: 3 of 7 d6+1 damage dc 16
next round: make dc 16 or get addtl d6 damage if failed save from round 1

Current Weapon in Hand:dagger-stained with goblin blood

Spells Remaining:

```
0 Level              Level 01                 Level 02               
* Mage Hand          * Burning Hands (1)     
* Detect Magic      [s] * Burning Hands (1)[/s]      
* Light              [s]* Shield                 [/s]
* Resistance        [s] * Magic Missile            [/s]
notes:
(1)- cast at +1 level
```
 [/sblock]
Heinrich moves to E,15 andlets loose another fire jet (su)

dc 16 reflex for half-if fail then another d6 dam next round









*OOC:*


another roll of a 1. ugh.


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2011)

"Wait," Maia exclaimed. "Let me try something."

She took a deep breath and closed her eyes, turning her face skyward. And then she began to glow. A golden-white light shone out through her skin, as if she were just a lifelike girl-shaped lantern...and then with a sudden _whoof_ noise, the light exploded in brilliance, while simultaneously focusing forward towards the Gith. To most, Maia was merely too bright to comfortably look at, though could be made out by squinting.

To the Gith, she had become light, and was washing out the rest of the world. In that moment distance and time seemed to evaporate, and Maia seemed to be both so close she might burn him up, and harrowingly far away...the instant the spell took place within seemed to crawl past.

Then the moment was over. The light faded, and Maia was normal again...but it would take a strong will for the gith to simply shrug that vision off.

[sblock=Action] - Cast Color Spray so that it includes the gith. If necessary she can move before casting, to avoid allies. Will save DC 15.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +9, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow

Special Abilities: Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 1hr/day, In use), Daylight 1/day

Spells Available 
Slots: 1 - 0/5
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 23, 2011)

Heinrich's flaming jet burns the Githyanki in front of him and finally he falls unconscious and smoulders.

The last Githyanki standing is unaffected by Maia's last spell. 
  
_Gith5: 12dmg; Unconscious & dying; on fire

_[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Garnet & Pari are left for this round


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 23, 2011)

Garnet had intended to offer her wounded enemy the chance to surrender.  But the sight of the potion bottle in its arm seals its fate.

She steps forward in a maneuver that is now familiar to her comrades, thrusting with her shield even as she brings her axe down.

OOC:  5' step, TWF atk

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 23, 2011)

Once the two Githyanki facing the group in the doorway are ended, Pari moves quickly to stand over Tagaiwi.

[sblock=Actions]Move to D10. If the Gith falls to Garnet, pull out the wand and begin healing. If the Gith survives Garnet, ready action - attack (and miss ) when it closes.

Attack (1d20+3=10)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (16 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* -09/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 23, 2011)

Garnet takes down the last Githyanki warrior standing and your opposition lies broken and bleeding on the floor of the cathedral. 

Looking around you can see that there are six bedrolls on the floor laid out in the west end of the sanctuary.  It appears that the Githyanki have been sleeping here. 

There is a raised platform on the other end as well with a stone alter still intact.  The rest of the abandoned church has broken remnants of wooden furniture pushed off to the sides, leaving most of the floor space clear.  The stone statues on the sides of the sanctuary are worn and all have parts broken off from them. 

        *GM:*  Combat over. 400XP awarded each     
[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Party Status]
	
	



```
Ausk:      08/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    12/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  03/10 HP remaining
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   -8/26 HP remaining; Unconscious & stable

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 36 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx3 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich),
Command (Maia), Color Spray (Maia)
Abilities Used: Flame Jetx4 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC), 
Heinrich (Shield +4 AC)[/sblock][GM]I still need grid coordinates as you move around and a passive Perception check for me to keep on file.[/GM]
```


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 23, 2011)

Garnet looks down at Tagawi, relieved to see the great cat's breathing, however labored it is.  "Good job," she nods to Maia.

"Stay on yer guard," she warns her companions.  "There were six of 'em sleeping here, but only five of 'em are dead."  She wanders warily over to inspect the altar.  

OOC:  Move to E1, behind the altar.  Is that a door behind the altar, or some other feature of the stonework?

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 23, 2011)

At one time the original construction may have had archways that lead from the sanctuary to antechambers or other side rooms, but they were long since bricked up.  There are no obvious exits except for the ones you entered from.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


 passive perception at +3
d o I see that gith 1 is still alive?


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 23, 2011)

Ausk speaks rather embarrassed to Pari, "Once you have aided your tiger, I need a charge or two off that wand myself. Also, do we care to save any of these creatures for questioning?" As he speaks he takes up a defensive postion in the middle of the cathedral (E-7), watching for signs of the last foe. As he watches, a small head and enough of the body to show that the weasel came through unharmed pokes out the armor warily to see if the coast is clear. "Not yet, Alf, our job is not yet finished." Alf disappears back into the armor as Ausk marvels at the charmed life his pet had to not even take a scratch. At the first sign of trouble he stands ready to cast _enlarge person_ on himself.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 9
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects:

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

I am all for letting these _Metzger_ all die by the way they _geschlachtet die heiligen Krieger_ ." says Heinrich as he makes a fist and ponuds his hand in emphasis. he look down at the endof his statement at the blood on his clothing and suddenoly realizes his has a rather serious wound. "I might need a bit of the healing please."


----------



## perrinmiller (May 24, 2011)

*GM:*  From the vestibule I am not sure Heinrich can tell if Gith1 is alive or dead, but he does know that combat has ended.  None of the Gith were dead yet at the conclusion of combat.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2011)

Looking a bit tired and drained, but also pleased with herself, Maia trails past the statues on the left side, giving each one a curious inspection before moving on, working her way up to the altar.

[sblock=Actions] Move to D11, then accross to F3, looking at statues and altar as she goes.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2011)

Heinrich retrieves all of the belongings on the gith warriors. He places them in a neat pile int he chapel and examines them all. He is looking first and foremost for the missing sword, but will detect magic to find any thing with an aura. He will then appraise each item for its value and/or its magical enchantments.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 24, 2011)

Pari stands protectively over Tagaiwi (D09, D10), but calls the others in need of healing over to him one by one:

CLW 01 (Ausk) (1d8+1=6)
CLW 02 (Ausk) (1d8+1=6)
CLW 03 (Garnet) (1d8+1=4)
CLW 04 (Garnet) (1d8+1=8)
CLW 05 (Heinrich) (1d8+1=6)
CLW 06 (Tagaiwi) (1d8+1=4)
CLW 07 (Tagaiwi) (1d8+1=8)
CLW 08 (Tagaiwi) (1d8+1=3)
CLW 09 (Tagaiwi) (1d8+1=6)
CLW 10 (Tagaiwi) (1d8+1=6)
CLW 11 (Tagaiwi) (1d8+1=8)









*OOC:*


That gets everyone to full except Heinrich, who's one down. I went ahead and rolled all of these to save some time, but if anyone wants to stop him before Tagaiwi's completely healed up just speak up and include the roll number after which you want him to stop.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 24, 2011)

The Githyanki's belongings are few on their bodies, only a breastplate, a composite longbow (with 20 arrows), and a greatsword each. But each one had two potion vials in their pockets, except for the three that had already had one in hand, they only had one remaining in their pockets.

        *GM:*  Searching the bodies and stripping off armor will take some time.  I will need the order in which Heinrich is searching bodies, but I only need grid coord's for Heinrich or anyone else so I know where they are standing.

I will update Party Status later for the CLW


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2011)

Heinrich is presently at E,16 and checks the gith body at D,16. then he moves SW-W-NW and checks the gith bodies at D,13 and E,13. moving W-W-SW and examine the gith at F,10 and E,8. when done he will examine the alter walking around in a clockwise direction at every 5 foot spot around it. he will be looking for secret compartments and doors and such as well as the top for the same.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 25, 2011)

"I'll keep an eye on the door while the rest of ye search," says Garnet, clearly concerned that the missing Gith might return.  She moves to stand in the southern gateway, keeping a wary eye on the entrance to the church.

OOC:  Garnet moves to F-14, trying to position herself so she can see the entrance to the church as well as the area where her friends are searching.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2 

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 25, 2011)

By the time Pari is finished healing everyone, Heinrich has managed to find the 10 potions on the bodies of the Githyanki warriors, which have all now perished without their wounds being tended.  He managed to pile their greatswords and composite longbows in the sanctuary [at E10 & E12], but has not had time yet to examine the potions or strip off armor.

Maia examines the statues and finds them to be depictions of celestial beings, akin to angels.  Perhaps they are saints or something of the ancient deity that used to be worshiped in the cathedral.

The alter is made from a block of marble it looks like, solid to the floor with a 4x10foot table top.  There are carvings, probably of religious significance, on the sides and front.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=Party Status]
	
	



```
Ausk:      19/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  09/10 HP remaining
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 25 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx3 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich),
Command (Maia), Color Spray (Maia), Inflict Lt Wnds (Ausk)
Abilities Used: Flame Jetx4 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Maia and Ausk are really all that have few rounds of actions remaining before the next event triggers (in about 20 hrs RL).  I am assuming that Pari healed Tag completely since no one has objected yet.             *GM:*  Another note:  I have the next adventure ready to go, keeping this group together as long as they want.  The plan is to not return to the Dunn Wright Inn since it will not be necessary.  We will have an intermission to tally treasure and XP/gp awards so you can do some shopping.  If you are not able to continue, send me a PM.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ausk will be keeping an eye out for the remaining Gith the whole time, ready to cast and move on the Gith when he appears, thus freeing the others up to do their tasks a bit more freely.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2011)

Before you can complete your searching, Maia hears a flapping noise from above.  Drawing everyone's attention upward you notice there is a ceiling with faded, painted frescoes.  But there is a hole in the northeast corner about 5x10 feet in size.  Through the hole is darkness, but those with darkvision can see the underside of the roof; there appears to be an attic of sorts. A faint odor of brimstone is wafting down from above. 

The source of the noise becomes readily apparent as a winged humanoid drops through the opening and declares, "I see that you have dispatched my minions.  No matter, I will kill you all myself. When you meet your gods in hell, tell them Narissa sent you!"







Narissa has reddish skin, curled horns from her forehead, fangs and sharp looking claws; eyes glowing malevolently.  She has black cloak, almost like a cape, draped down between her bat-like wings.  She is wearing a mithral shirt over skin tight black leather clothes and carries a deadly looking ranseur in both hands.  Having issued her challenge, she moves to attack.
 








*OOC:*


Combat Rounds Begin: Round 1, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]All are aware and not flat-footed.
Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision.

Initiative:
You guys
Narissa

Updated Map:
Red Dot means flying.  Right now Narissa is at 20ft elevation.





Party Status:

```
Ausk:      19/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  09/10 HP remaining
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 25 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx3 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich),
Command (Maia), Color Spray (Maia), Inflict Lt Wnds (Ausk)
Abilities Used: Flame Jetx4 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Narissa:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Knowledge (The Planes) to identify Narissa.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 27, 2011)

move to E,3
Heinrich walks away from the pile of weapons and such to stand in front of Maia he sends a blast of fire, though he has doubt weather it will have an effect on the creature reeking of sulpher.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2011)

Heinrich realizes that the creature is a half-fiend, infernal blood running through her veins.  Though he suspects that his fire will not have much effect, his suspicions are confirmed when she only laughs as the fire washes over her harmlessly.


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 27, 2011)

Moving forward to D-5, Ausk just grins at the new comer and cracks his flail in the air to let her know he was ready and willing when she was.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 14 (12 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 9
CMB: +3 CMD: 15 Fort: +2 Reflex: +2 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects:

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2011)

The half-fiend just smiles wickedly at the half-orc, her expression says she is not impressed with the size of his... flail.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 28, 2011)

Garnet eyes the demoness hovering above them, and resists the temptation to group too closely with the rest of her comrades.  She moves to the center of the room, trying to position herself to be ready should the creature swoop in.

OOC:  Full move to F-6.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2011)

Garnet moves into position.

[sblock=Updatedl Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Maia & Pari/Tag are left to finish the round.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2011)

Pari moves up to gain a better position for the fight once the creature decides to engage. Lacking other command, the newly revived Tagaiwi stays put.

[sblock=Actions]Pari: Move to C7.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (16 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 26/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2011)

Maia reloads her crossbow, finally practiced enough to get it on the first try, and murmurs a blessing or invocation of some kind that causes the string and stock to glimmer momentarily as the magic takes hold.

[sblock=Actions]Move: Load crossbow. Standard: Cast Guidance.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +9, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow

Special Abilities: Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 1hr/day, In use), Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 0/5
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2011)

Narrissa laughs evilly and glares at Ausk, "Miserable cur, I will gut you like a fish you orc puppy.  Then I will feed you your liver!"  The half-orc feels like she really means it.







Narissa flies to her right and drops lower, her ranseur pointed down.  Passing over the alter she turns to look down on you from just past Maia, threatening both her and Heinrich with her polearm.
 








*OOC:*


Combat Round 2, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision.
Narissa Demoralized Ausk with 15 (1 round duration)
Narissa threatens D1-4 thru H1-4 with her reach

Initiative:
You guys
Narissa

Updated Map:
Red Dot means flying.  Right now Narissa is at 10ft elevation, requires reach weapon to attack in melee.





Party Status:

```
Ausk:      19/19 HP remaining; Shaken
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  09/10 HP remaining
Maia:      16/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 25 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx3 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich),
Command (Maia), Color Spray (Maia), Inflict Lt Wnds (Ausk)
Abilities Used: Flame Jetx5 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Narissa:
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  I was nice to you this round, but things will get harder.


----------



## mfloyd3 (May 31, 2011)

OOC:  She is hovering over the altar.  Could someone standing on the altar get a swing at her without a reach weapon?


----------



## sunshadow21 (May 31, 2011)

Ausk watches the fying fiend for a bit, loosens the strap holding the spear from earlier on to his back so that it falls to the ground,  "Someone else take this, I have my own ways of getting up there," than lets the voices speak through him again as he starts to double in size, growing toward the flying she devil.

[sblock=actions]Free action to drop spear
Full action to cast enlarge person, growing into D-E 4-5[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 12 (12 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 19
CMB: +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +2 Reflex: +1 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Enlarge Person

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2011)

mfloyd3 said:


> OOC:  She is hovering over the altar.  Could someone standing on the altar get a swing at her without a reach weapon?



_OOC: Yes, if you were standing on the alter, yes you could reach her._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2011)

Heinrick moves 5 feet north and yells "hey auld buzzard!
not the most imposing as all he has is his dagger in his hand. but this is not any ordinary dagger-it is stained with the blood of goblins!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 1, 2011)

Pari takes his scythe in one hand and pulls a shortspear from it's place on his back as he steps up. He casts the spear with deadly accuracy; it makes a meaty _thunk_ as it pierces the woman's side.

[sblock=Actions]Move: to E6
Standard: Throw Spear (1d20+4=23) for (1d4=3) Damage.

Tagaiwi stands where he is, readied action to attack the woman if she comes in range.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (16 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 26/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 1, 2011)

At Ausk's words, Garnet grits her teeth and drops her axe.  She looses her shield as she steps forward, letting it swing to her back, and picks up the spear that her now-giant comrade has dropped at his feet.  She looks up the half-orc and nods her readiness to attack.

OOC:  Want to release the shield (goes back to her back) and drop her axe, then grab the spear.  The spear was dropped at D5, but Ausk grew, perhaps pushing the longspear within Garnet's reach?  With a 10' haft it would cover a couple of spaces.  Garnet will move to whatever space is necessary to reach the spear.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 20 (17 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
Masterwork Dwarven Waraxe: Attack: +06,            Damage: 1d10+2, Crit: 20/x3
Spiked Light Shield: Attack: +04  Damage: 1d4+2

TWF:  -2 attk w/both wpns, STR/2 dmg w/off-hand (shield)
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 1, 2011)

Garnet is able to pick up the longspear without taking a step, wielding it with two hands.







Pari's cast spear cuts a grove on the winged woman's thigh, but the wound doesn't bleed and closes quickly.  She laughs as the spear has not hurt her at all.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Narissa, hit but not injured.

Maia is left to finish the round.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2011)

Unnerved by the creature's unnatural vitality, Maia backs up, trying to get away from its long-hafted blade so she can get a clear shot. Though her haste grants the demonic thing a chance strike at her, she manages to get enough distance to fire her crossbow!

[sblock=Actions]Move to G6 incurring AoO from half-fiend. Fire crossbow.[/sblock]

(OOC - Sadly, I'm outta spells, guys. We may be a little hosed if it has DR -and- elemental resistance. Did we find the sword? It's probably magical... Oh, and the attack should be 21...forgot about the Guidence!)

[sblock=MiniStats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +9, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow

Special Abilities: Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 1hr/day, In use), Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 0/5
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I am betting it has elemental resistance : fire and dr: X/magical


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2011)

Narrissa strikes the retreating Maia and rips open her back, injuring her badly [12 dmg].  But Maia's crossbow bolt hits home, but most of the damage heals itself immediately.







Narissa hovers and feints a jab at Ausk, the half-orc falls for it and loses some defenses setting him up to hit hard as she slashes across his torso [16 dmg].  The half-fiend giggles and smiles wickedly, "How's that feel, puppy?  I love the sight of your blood.  It is making me aroused, lover. Let's dance."
 








*OOC:*


Combat Round 3, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision.

Narissa threatens shaded area.

Initiative:
You guys
Narissa

Updated Map:
Red Dot means flying.  Right now Narissa is at 10ft elevation, requires reach weapon to attack in melee.





Party Status:

```
Ausk:      03/19 HP remaining; 16 dmg
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  09/10 HP remaining
Maia:      04/16 HP remaining; 12 dmg
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 25 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx3 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich),
Command (Maia), Color Spray (Maia), Inflict Lt Wnds (Ausk),
Enlarge Person (Ausk)
Abilities Used: Flame Jetx5 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Narissa: 1 dmg; Minor wound
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ausk just smiles, "Yes, lets." And proceeds to try to introduce his now larger flail to the flying creature

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 12 (12 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 3
CMB: +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +2 Reflex: +1 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Enlarge Person

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Garnet steps grimly forward and lunges, knowing the spear is a necessity but longing for her Dwarven blade all the same.

OOC:  Move to F-4 and attack.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 19 (16 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Longspear (2-h):  Attack: +05, Damage: 1d8+3, Crit:20, x3  , Reach
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2011)

sheath the dagger (move action) and as part of a move action,5 foot move to C,4 and standard action: draw out crossbow. end of turn.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2011)

Garnet and Ausk both miss badly.






The half-fiend sneers and taunts, "Is that all?  You are not even worthy of kissing my boots."

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Maia and Pari are left to finish the round.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 3, 2011)

OOC:  PM, in anticipation of a future move, just a couple of quick questions.  First, the hole to the attic is in the northeast corner of the room.  Can you give me the grid coordinates for that?  Second, how high is the ceiling in that corner?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 3, 2011)

Pari gapes in dismay as he sees the woman's wounds close; he pulls his final spear in resignation, knowing it will do no good to cast it but seeing no other options at the time.

[sblock=Actions]Move: Draw short spear
Standard: Short Spear (1d20+4=15) for Damage (1d4=1)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2011)

mfloyd3 said:


> OOC:  PM, in anticipation of a future move, just a couple of quick questions.  First, the hole to the attic is in the northeast corner of the room.  Can you give me the grid coordinates for that?  Second, how high is the ceiling in that corner?



        *GM:*  Grid B/C-1/2, 25ft ceiling.  Pari missed.  Maia left to finish the round.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 3, 2011)

OOC:  OK, thanks.  So, figuring the 10' tall Ausk can reach up about another 5', and Pari could stretch up and reach about 5', Ausk would not be able to hoist Pari into the attic, right?

Not that it's necessarily a good idea, just that if we could find a way to hold off the fiend long enough for Pari to grab the sword, it might be marginally better than trying to beat the fiend into submission.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2011)

(OOC - Ausk could try to Grapple her too. With his size bonus, it might not be too hard. Also, keep shifting towards her. Get inside the range of that polearm. Force her to move.)

Maia reloads and fires another shot, hoping for a miracle!

[sblock=Actions]Move: Reload. Standard: fire.[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniStats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +9, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow

Special Abilities: Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 1hr/day, In use), Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 0/5
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2011)

Maia's crossbow bolt hits home, but the wound closes up as soon Narissa pulls the crossbow bolt out.







Narissa hovers and feints a slash at the female dwarf and succeeds to throw her off balance. Then she jabs the blades of her ranseur at Garnet's longspear and twists it from her grasp [@F4].  The half-fiend coos in a low, sultry voice, "Lover, go ahead, pick it up and try again.  I will give you a kiss of death."
 








*OOC:*


Combat Round 4, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision.

Narissa threatens shaded area.

Initiative:
You guys
Narissa

Updated Map:
Red Dot means flying.  Right now Narissa is at 10ft elevation, requires reach weapon to attack in melee.





Party Status:

```
Ausk:      03/19 HP remaining
Garnet:    23/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  09/10 HP remaining
Maia:      04/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 25 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx3 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich),
Command (Maia), Color Spray (Maia), Inflict Lt Wnds (Ausk),
Enlarge Person (Ausk)
Abilities Used: Flame Jetx5 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Narissa: 1 dmg; Minor wound
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2011)

Feeling more and more desperate as the "battle" continues, Pari steps up and launches a heavy bag at the hovering half-fiend.

[sblock=Actions]Move: 5' Step to F5
Standard: Tanglefoot Bag (1d20+4=11) (One more nail in our coffin . . .)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (16 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 26/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 4, 2011)

"Why so distant, my dear? Afraid of what you might see up close?" Ausk comments as he takes a five 5 step forward, and tries to give her a not so friendly bear hug.

[sblock=actions] 5 ft step into D-E 3-4
standard action for grapple attempt[/sblock]

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 12 (12 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 3
CMB: +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +2 Reflex: +1 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Enlarge Person

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Garnet stares defiantly at the half-fiend she bends to pick up the fallen spear, seeming to meet Narissa's attack with stoicism but twisting at the last moment to try to throw the fiend off.  Then, spear in-hand, she lunges.

OOC:  Move action:  Recover spear.  Standard action:  Attack with spear.  Lamentable action:  Soak attack of opportunity.

EDIT:  Does Enworld's die roller get XP for the incipient total party kill?

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 19 (16 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Longspear (2-h):  Attack: +05, Damage: 1d8+3, Crit:20, x3  , Reach
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2011)

"Pari, use the wand!" Maia begs. "My powers are exhausted!"

She reloads and fires again!

(OOC - Wow. This is the worst run of luck I've ever seen an entire party have. Usually it's just one or two people who roll badly...not everyone.)

[sblock=Actions]Reload and fire.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 16/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +9, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow

Special Abilities: Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 1hr/day, In use), Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 0/5
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2011)

Maia's cry brings Pari to his senses . . . his tunnel vision recedes and he quickly tucks the Tanglefoot Bag away, bringing out the wand instead.

He reaches over with the wand and touches Ausk on the side, discharging a wave of curing energy into his ally.

[sblock=RetConned Actions]Wand of CLW on Ausk: CLW (1d8+1=2) . . . well [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is the point where we flee because the dice roller hates us?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 5, 2011)

Pari uses a charge on the wand for not much help, but enough to keep the large half-orc on his feet.







Narissa greets Ausk's grappling arm with her fangs and takes a bite out his arm for a staggering blow [5 dmg].  As Garnet bends down to get the spear, the ranseur slashes down cutting a deep wound on the dwarf's back [10dmg]. The melee attack misses and Maia's bolt zips on by, ignored by the winged woman.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  Ausk disabled & staggered.

Heinrich is left for this round.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


looking at the map and I see I wold be doing great if I was flanking Ausk!
I need to know something before i post for my turn: Is there a sword on the alter and what kind is it. I need to know for purposes of weight for a spell.







possible planned action: use mage hand tolift sword off alter and mage hand carry it out to the door be hind her back.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2011)

Again, the Gnome steps up and makes use of the wand to keep his oversize friend on his feet . . .

[sblock=Actions]Move: to D5
Standard: Wand of CLW (1d8+1=6)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (16 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 26/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 5, 2011)

*GM:*  No sword on the alter.  

To actually flank Narissa while she's airborne you would need to be at 15ft elevation as well, if you are thinking about that.

[MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], you can keep your roll, but we have not finished the round.  Narissa only took AoOs and hasn't had her turn yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


wasn't going to try and flank her, just wanted tosee if the sword might have been here and if it was try and sneak it out while she is not looking. time fora different tactic.






[sblock=Heinrich's mini stats]

Initiative: +2
AC: 13 (12 flat-footed, 11 Touch)
HP: 10 Current: 3 
CMB: +1 CMD: 13 Fort: +0 Reflex: +2 Will: +4

fire jet uses: 3 of 7 d6+1 damage dc 16
next round: make dc 16 or get addtl d6 damage if failed save from round 1

Current Weapon in Hand:dagger-stained with goblin blood

Spells Remaining:

```
0 Level              Level 01                 Level 02               
* Mage Hand          * Burning Hands (1)     
* Detect Magic      [s] * Burning Hands (1)[/s]      
* Light              [s]* Shield                 [/s]
* Resistance        [s] * Magic Missile            [/s]
notes:
(1)- cast at +1 level
```
 [/sblock]

Heinrich calls upon his inner reserve once again. (I wish I had memorized Acid splash instead of resistance) A magic Missile of force shoots out of his hand.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION], you can keep your roll, but we have not finished the round.  Narissa only took AoOs and hasn't had her turn yet.




[sblock=pm]Sorry, boss - getting ahead of myself. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 5, 2011)

*spell resistance check*

iirc: sr = d20 roll + level


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2011)

Heinrich's Magic Missile makes it past the winged woman's defenses and does some damage, not much but the wound doesn't close right away at least.







Narissa takes a more defensive posture and makes an unsuccessful attempt at removing Garnet's spear again, probably because she is more worried about dodging the spear than really disarming the dwarf.

Headless of the free shot she is allowing Garnet she flies past her to threaten your spellcasters. She taunts Pari, "Go ahead, lover.  Heal the puppy again so I he will last longer. I wish to take more of his blood."
 








*OOC:*


Combat Round 5, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision.

Narissa threatens shaded area, but is fighting defensively.

Initiative:
You guys
Narissa

Updated Map:
Red Dot means flying.  Right now Narissa is at 10ft elevation, requires reach weapon to attack in melee.





Party Status:

```
Ausk:      00/19 HP remaining; disabled
Garnet:    13/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  09/10 HP remaining
Maia:      04/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 24 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx3 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich),
Command (Maia), Color Spray (Maia), Inflict Lt Wnds (Ausk),
Enlarge Person (Ausk), Magic Missile (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Flame Jetx5 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Narissa: 5 dmg; Lightly wound
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Garnet has an AoO.  Ausk too, but it will happen before he gets cured by Pari and will fall unconscious on Narissa's turn in Rond 4.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Garnet's only training with the spear was as a girl, and the clan weaponsmaster only taught them the proper form to insure they knew how to fight the races that bore them.  It was not a proper weapon for a Dwarf, she was told.  But she was glad of the training now.

She lunges as the winged form darts over her head.

OOC:  Taking the AoC.  I'd like to wait with her proper strike to see if Ausk grapples her (which gives Garnet a bonus to-hit, right), but she definitely wants to make her regular attack before her next action.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 19 (16 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 13
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Longspear (2-h):  Attack: +05, Damage: 1d8+4, Crit:20, x3  , Reach
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ausk takes his free shot at the fiend, not caring if he goes unconscious if he can at least get her to just shut up.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 12 (12 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 3
CMB: +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +2 Reflex: +1 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Enlarge Person

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Don't bother healing Ausk until this is over. It just wastes charges and he's not doing anything anyway.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2011)

(OOC - I disagree! Just because you've been having bad luck doesn't mean you always will. And in your enlarged form, youre one of the few of us that can hurt her through her DR. This is going to be a straight up battle of attrition, and we need as many of us swinging as we can get, in hopes of a crit or lucky damage roll necessary to take her down.)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2011)

(If I wasn't wasting charges on a wand, I would agree, Shayuri, but at least for this battle, I just don't see the value of spending more charges on Ausk so he can collapse again the next round. It just doesn't heal enough to have that much of an effect.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2011)

Garnet's jab with the spear is barely turned away by the winged woman's armor.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


So both Garnet and Ausk basically need a 19 or 20 on the die to hit. Not worth a charge of the wand to heal Ausk. Unless she has the sword, just chase her away. Our chances of killing her are virtually nil.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2011)

*GM:*  Oops.  I made a mistake on Combat Expertise (used 3.5ed rules).  Garnet actually does hit for full damage.

Narissa: 15 dmg; Moderately wounded.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Are there any chandeliers, or something like them, hanging from the ceiling that we could try to get here her under and drop on her to trap her?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2011)

*GM:*  Nothing like that. Sorry.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ausk's desperate thought if someone heals him. He will try to wrap his flail around her wings, in an attempt to "trip" her. If successful, he will immediately fall prone on her, letting his massive weight keeping her from moving.

[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 12 (12 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 3
CMB: +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +2 Reflex: +1 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Enlarge Person

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Garnet seizes the opportunity that Ausk has bought her, and strikes!

OOC:  Not sure what the outcome is, but even if Ausk falls on her Garnet ought to be able to get a lunge at her.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 19 (16 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Longspear (2-h):  Attack: +05, Damage: 1d8+4, Crit:20, x3  , Reach
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2011)

*GM:*  Since there were 2 AoOs I need to clear up the situation before we continue with Round 5.  I certainly understand Sunshadow21's frustration and I actually agree with him about not healing Ausk(which has not happened yet, BTW). It is unlikely he will get back up to be effective in the fight and Pari would be better healing Garnet who has the one weapon capable of harming Narissa effectively.     








Narissa's ignoring the dwarf's spear proved costly as she receives a moderate wound in her leg as she moves past.  But the half-orc's attempt to hit her as well was more costly for him as he falls to the floor unconscious from the effort.
 








*OOC:*


Combat Round 5, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision.

Narissa threatens shaded area, but is using combat expertise.

Initiative:
You guys
Narissa

Updated Map:
Red Dot means flying.  Right now Narissa is at 10ft elevation, requires reach weapon to attack in melee.





Party Status:

```
Ausk:      -1/19 HP remaining; Unconscious & Stable
Garnet:    13/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  09/10 HP remaining
Maia:      04/16 HP remaining
Pari:      31/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 24 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx3 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich),
Command (Maia), Color Spray (Maia), Inflict Lt Wnds (Ausk),
Enlarge Person (Ausk), Magic Missile (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Flame Jetx5 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Narissa: 15 dmg; Moderately wound
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Ausk needs to make a DC15 STR or CON check to retain Flail in hand. If he is brought back to consciousness, I do not recommend doing anything to provoke an AoO.  Also I am not sure you can trip a flying creature.

Garnet has already acted.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2011)

Seeing Ausk fall, Pari once more reverses course and moves next to Garnet, touching the Dwarf with the wand instead.

[sblock=Retconned Actions (Take Three)]Move: F5
Standard: Wand of CLW (Previously Rolled: 6 Points) on Garnet[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 31/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (16 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 26/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2011)

huh, thought I posted this already.

move 5 feet west and administer first aid toAusk (dc 15 hel check)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


I did say desperate thought, and specified wrapping it around the wings, which would have the effect of tripping a flying creature. As for the AOOs, it would have been inside the ranseur's range, so AOOs wouldn't have been a possibility. At any rate, Ausk is stable and still large, so feel free to climb up on him. That should put you high enough to reach her.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2011)

Pari uses another charge on the wand and heals about half of Garnet's wound, but not all.






Narissa takes an opportunity slash at the wizard as he bends down to apply first aid to the fallen half-orc.  The slash barely misses, only clipping a few hairs on Heinrich's head.  Ausk is stable.

[sblock=Updated Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













[/sblock]        *GM:*  Garnet 19/23HP remaining

Maia is left for this round.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Narissa takes an opportunity slash at the wizard as he bends down to apply first aid to the fallen half-orc.  The slash barely misses, only clipping a few hairs on Heinrich's head.  Ausk is stable.





[sblock=DM only please]
I am still not in agreement that a 10 foot reach weapon would work with being wielded 10 foot up. with perthagermom's theorum (SP?) of leg a squared plus leg b squared = hypotenuse length squared, or in this case:
(10*10) + (10*10)= square root of 200 or a weapon that would have to be 14 feet long

That is just the common sense math side of it. if she were to try and reach us while flying she could but she would have to have practically landed to do so.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2011)

Maia grimaces and glances up at the flying demon, trying to cast a spell while still avoiding that nasty 'axe on a stick' she has...but it's just too hard to split her attention that way. With a frustrated sigh she instead moves back out of the striking range of the fiend so she can try another shot in a second.

[sblock=Actions]Standard - Attempt Defensive Casting (fail). Move - Shift south 1 square.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Maia
Initiative: +2
AC: 16 (14 Flat-Footed, 12 Touch)
HP: 4/16
CMB: +0 CMD: 12
Fort: +1 Reflex: +2 Will: +5

Senses: Darkvision 60'
Perception: +9, Sense Motive: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Light Crossbow

Special Abilities: Cloak of Stars (+4 armor to AC, 1hr/day, In use), Daylight 1/day

Spells Available
Slots: 1 - 0/5
Orisons: Light, Spark, Detect Magic, Guidance, Mending
1st Level: Command, Divine Favor, Cure Light Wounds, Color Spray [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 8, 2011)

Narissa ignores the girl trying unsuccesfully to cast spells and forgets about the man playing doctor and focuses on the gnome.  She feints at his head, but he doesn't fall for it.  However, her follow up slash cuts his shoulder.  She remarks in a sweet voice, "Oooh, lover.  Such a lovely wand you have, can I touch it?"
 








*OOC:*


Combat Round 6, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision.

Narissa threatens shaded area, but is using combat expertise.

Initiative:
You guys
Narissa

Updated Map:
Red Dot means flying.  Right now Narissa is at 10ft elevation, requires reach weapon to attack in melee.





Party Status:

```
Ausk:      -1/19 HP remaining; Unconscious & Stable
Garnet:    13/23 HP remaining
Heinrich:  09/10 HP remaining
Maia:      04/16 HP remaining
Pari:      22/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 23 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx3 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich),
Command (Maia), Color Spray (Maia), Inflict Lt Wnds (Ausk),
Enlarge Person (Ausk), Magic Missile (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Flame Jetx5 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Narissa: 15 dmg; Moderately wounded
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Garnet holds back, waiting to see if one of her comrades can give her a better opening.  But the sight of Ausk's prone from gives her an idea.

"Pari," she whispers.  "Do you think Tagawai could make that jump?"  It is clear she means for the tiger to leap off of the giant half-orc's prone form and bring down the demoness.

OOC:  Holding action (since we're all same phase, not sure it counts) and making crazy suggestions.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Since I have the opportunity to setup the next level where I plan to multiclass into barbarian, I may as well do so.







Ausk watches the fight, apparently from afar, bored and far too used to the whole out of body experience than he really wanted to be. As he watches, he has a fascinating conversation with the mentors in his head on how to efrfectively bottle the rage he feels in these fights into something useful. He doesn't fully grasp everything they are saying, but their words have proven useful enough in the past to make it worth his time to file away for future consideration.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2011)

5 foot move to B , 4  .. .. .. ..









*OOC:*


rules question here
if the bonded object power of spell recall is used, can it be used on a cantrip to replace one memorized and be used over and again like as if had originally been memorized?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=3565]Scott[/MENTION];  I don't know.  Looking it up it appears to be "no".  But I think you is ask it on the thread we were discussing rules to get more opinions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


posted


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


sorry, wierd real life stuff






Heinrich will use a move action to draw his light cross bow and take a move action to cock and load it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 11, 2011)

mfloyd3 said:


> "Pari," she whispers.  "Do you think Tagawai could make that jump?"  It is clear she means for the tiger to leap off of the giant half-orc's prone form and bring down the demoness.



        *GM:*  Not sure if the bid half-orc would really provide 5ft elevation for Tag or not, but I will allow it.  However, such activity will likely cause Ausk to go unstable and begin bleeding again.  Of course, I am not sure Pari would order the tiger to do that and accept an AoO to get into position.

Btw, Mowgli is busy this week with RL so we might not get anywhere until Monday if you are waiting on him.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 11, 2011)

OOC:  Thanks for answering.  I'll just go ahead with Garnet's attack.  Tagawai leaping (for a grapple?) does not seem like a percentage play, and Pari may have better uses for his action.

Garnet murmurs an invocation to Rogar to guide her hand, as she strikes again.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 19 (16 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 13
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Longspear (2-h):  Attack: +05, Damage: 1d8+4, Crit:20, x3  , Reach
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2011)

Marginally encouraged by seeing that the demon can be hurt...even if it's very difficult to...Maia loads another crossbow bolt and takes a shot!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not sure quite _what_ to do with Tagaiwi right now, TBH. He can't reach the creature, and has very little chance to damage it unless he gets a crit.

In case I don't get time to check in again, Pari will continue to use the CLW Wand on Garnett as needed to keep her alive. Feel free to roll those uses, pm!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 12, 2011)

Garnet fails to stick the winged woman with the spear as Maia's crossbow bolt zips on by.  Pari expends a charge on the wand and the dwarven fighter is back to perfect health, for now.







Narissa turns her attention back to the dwarf with the spear that scraped along her armor a moment before.  She makes a play at feinting towards Garnet's face and when the dwarf flinches, the ranseur slashes across her shoulder for a bad wound [12 dmg].  The fiend coos, "Such pretty, red blood you have, lover."
 








*OOC:*


Combat Round 7, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision.

Narissa threatens shaded area, but is using combat expertise.

Initiative:
You guys
Narissa

Updated Map:
Red Dot means flying.  Right now Narissa is at 10ft elevation, requires reach weapon to attack in melee.





Party Status:

```
Ausk:      -1/19 HP remaining; Unconscious & Stable
Garnet:    11/23 HP remaining; Healed 4; 12 dmg
Heinrich:  09/10 HP remaining
Maia:      04/16 HP remaining
Pari:      22/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 22 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx3 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich),
Command (Maia), Color Spray (Maia), Inflict Lt Wnds (Ausk),
Enlarge Person (Ausk), Magic Missile (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Flame Jetx5 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Narissa: 15 dmg; Moderately wounded
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  If I am NPCing Pari still once everyone posts, it will be CLW on Garnet again.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Out of options, Garnet thrusts again.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 19 (16 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Longspear (2-h):  Attack: +05, Damage: 1d8+4, Crit:20, x3  , Reach
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2011)

Attack: +03 = [BAB (01) + dex (02)] Damage: 1d8, Crit: 19-20/x2, Special: range 80 feet, type P

Heinrich is finally able to get his cross bow shot. He aims as carefully as he can and squeezes the trigger.

*wish pink* it flies harmlessly and strikes a stone pillar at the ceiling.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 13, 2011)

Pari puts the wand to use once more, trying desperately to keep their only shot at defeating the fiend in the fight.

[sblock=Actions]Move: 5' Step to G4
Standard: CLW Wand (1d8+1=7) on Garnet.

Tagaiwi stays where he is for now, I guess.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 22/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (16 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 26/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 14, 2011)

"Heinrich," Garnet calls.  "Use your magic -- Try to break her weapon!"

OOC:  My responses are going to be a bit sporadic for the next few days, as I'll be traveling, but I hope to be able to post 1/day.  Thought I'd get my advice in now, such as it is.  Feel free to NPC Garnet's next spear thrust, since she doesn't have much else in mind.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2011)

"Magie benutzen, um Waffe zu brechen? Wie?"



Spoiler



use magic to break weapon? how?



then it strikes him as a bolt of lightning!!

Action: fire Jet (su) Target-the deamoness' weapon!!!!

"Garnet! I understand!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2011)

Maia reloads and fires again, hoping that just one shot will be lucky enough to hit solidly...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2011)

Again your attacks fail to harm the winged woman, and Pari expends a charge on the wand to cure some of Garnet's wound keeping the dwarf on her feet to save you all.








Narissa turns her attention back to the gnome and succeeds at a feint to throw Pari off balance, but her ranseur's follow-up slash passes harmlessly over the gnome's head. The fiend taunts in a sultry voice, "Next time, lover. Next time."
 








*OOC:*


Combat Round 8, everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision.

Narissa threatens shaded area, but is using combat expertise.

Initiative:
You guys
Narissa

Updated Map:
Red Dot means flying.  Right now Narissa is at 10ft elevation, requires reach weapon to attack in melee.





Party Status:

```
Ausk:      -1/19 HP remaining; Unconscious & Stable
Garnet:    18/23 HP remaining; Healed 7
Heinrich:  09/10 HP remaining
Maia:      04/16 HP remaining
Pari:      22/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 21 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx3 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich),
Command (Maia), Color Spray (Maia), Inflict Lt Wnds (Ausk),
Enlarge Person (Ausk), Magic Missile (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Flame Jetx5 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Narissa: 15 dmg; Moderately wounded
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Interesting idea, Flame Jetting the weapon.  Not sure it is right to get automatic hit on something like that, but I guess them's the rules.  Of course it may not penetrate the weapon's hardness.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2011)

Pari remains silent, refusing to respond to the fiend's taunts as he takes another quick-step, ensuring he stays behind the sturdy body of the dwarf as he goes about his business. Seeing that Garnet still has a few wounds left he once more touches his stalwart friend with the wand.

[sblock=Actions]Move: 5' Step to G4
Standard: Wand of CLW (1d8+1=3)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 22/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (16 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 26/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 15, 2011)

Garnet is dimly aware that she is standing in a pool of her own blood, that she has bled enough to die but for the magic of the wand.  Her world is a crazed mix of searing agony and the soothing balm of curative spells, with the winged demoness dancing in the air above her.

She strikes again.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 19 (16 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Longspear (2-h):  Attack: +05, Damage: 1d8+4, Crit:20, x3  , Reach
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


One of the gods has to be laughing at our expense right now. This is getting silly.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2011)

(OOC - Is there anything on the ceiling, like a chandelier or big iron ring full of candles or something that could have its chain snapped and plummet down on top of her? )


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> One of the gods has to be laughing at our expense right now. This is getting silly.












*OOC:*


And a little frustrating. Oh, well. At least we have our health . . .


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Is there anything on the ceiling, like a chandelier or big iron ring full of candles or something that could have its chain snapped and plummet down on top of her? )



Sorry, no.  

I apologize for this getting dragged out, but I had not expected you all to blow your spells against the Githyanki and not have decent ranged combat when I made this encounter.  Without a strength build medium-sized melee character, this has been rough.  

I would suggest this, Maia use Guidance to boost Garnet's chances to hit for the subsequent rounds.  I decided to not use Disarm again and stick with Improved Feint to trigger her Sneak Attack damage, randomly targeting Pari or Garnet, the only two in range until something different happens.

Unless anyone comes up with another brilliant idea that I have not thought of, this is just going to be contest of attrition and a series of dice rolls without much decision making.  We can speed this up if Garnet just starts rolling until she gets a hit on AC22 (that's why I suggest the Guidance). If you can inflict 9 more damage, things will change.  Heinrich can roll a bunch of crossbow attacks and might get lucky and even an extra point or two above the DR5 could make a difference if Garnet's hit is low damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 15, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]If Ausk could have done some damage before going down, it would have helped considerably, but when the dice go completely cold on me, there isn't much I can do about it. I realized that barbarian's speed boost isn't restricted to light armor anymore, so hopefully he'll have some coin to buy better armor when this is all over.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


I have seen tpk's happenlike this, but there really is nothing to counter bad dice days.







fire jett damage to the ransuer of the b___h


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2011)

The fire only causes the weapon to blacken with soot, no visible damage.

        *GM:*  Hardness of 5 minimum, 7 if it is +1.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


too many bad choices ! !


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 16, 2011)

OOC:  OK, one series of d20s coming up.  I'll assume Maia is going to cast Guidance, otherwise subtract one from the rolls.

Garnet dances and lunges, falling into a rhythm even as sweat and blood drip from her agonized body.

[sblock=Garnet stat block]
Garnet
Initiative: +3, +5 underground
AC: 19 (16 flat-footed, 13 Touch); +2 vs. aberrations
HP: 23 Current: 
CMB: +4 CMD: 17; bonuses vs. aberrations
Fort: +5 Reflex: +3 Will: +1; bonuses vs. poisons, spells, spell-like abilities & fear
Current Weapon in Hand:
+1 Longspear (2-h):  Attack: +06, Damage: 1d8+4, Crit:20, x3  , Reach

ASSUMES GUIDANCE IS CAST
[/sblock]

EDIT:  OH, NOW THE DICE GODS ARE LAUGHING AT US!!!

Sorry about the multiple damage rolls, my connection here was poor and I had trouble loading the page.  Please use either the first 2 rolls and the first die of the third, or the last 3 (which were entered correctly).  It's either 19 damage or 23 damage.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Either way, it's much needed. We might actually get out of this in one piece.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


I hope Shayuri will forgive us skipping ahead and assuming Maia will cast _Guidance_ in Round 8 for the attack in Round 9.






Again your attacks fail to harm the winged woman, and Pari expends a charge on the wand to cure some of Garnet's wound keeping the dwarf on her feet to save you all.







Narissa turns her attention back to the dwarf, feints and slashes Garnet badly [15 dmg].  Garnet's spear thrust takes her in the chest and she barely remains aloft, badly wounded, too wounded to spout any more of her sick taunts.
 








*OOC:*


Combat Round 9, Maia, Heinrich, and Pari up





[sblock=Combat Information]Illumination is dim for all those without darkvision or low-light vision.

Narissa threatens shaded area, but is using combat expertise.

Initiative:
You guys
Narissa

Updated Map:
Red Dot means flying.  Right now Narissa is at 10ft elevation, requires reach weapon to attack in melee.





Party Status:

```
Ausk:      -1/19 HP remaining; Unconscious & Stable
Garnet:    06/23 HP remaining; Healed 3; 15 dmg
Heinrich:  09/10 HP remaining
Maia:      04/16 HP remaining
Pari:      22/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 20 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx3 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich),
Command (Maia), Color Spray (Maia), Inflict Lt Wnds (Ausk),
Enlarge Person (Ausk), Magic Missile (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Flame Jetx6 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
Enemy Status:

```
Narissa: 15 dmg; Moderately wounded
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2011)

_Merciful Gods, that looked like it hurt! Kaven, help us!_

Pari's prayers to the Wanderer go unanswered as he applies the wand once more to his Dwarven friend . . . the wand's magic is sluggish to respond, and the trickle of energy flowing from it is barely enough to close the lightest of Garnet's wounds.

[sblock=Actions]Move: 5' Step to G3 (This was actually my destination last time, but I mis-typed it )
Standard: Wand of CLW (1d8+1=3)

_I thing the dang thing's overheating . . ._[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Pari Kalikasan
*Initiative:* +2
*AC:* 16 (12 Flat-Footed, 15 Touch), +2 AC vs. Abberations, Oozes & Vermin
*HP:* 22/31
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 12
*Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +6

*Senses:* Low Light Vision
*Perception:* +11, *Sense Motive:* +3

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Scythe

*Special Abilities:* Speak w/ Animals (1/Day)

*Spells Available*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
*1st Level:* Longstrider (D)


Tagaiwi
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 23 (16 Flat-Footed, 19 Touch)
*HP:* 26/26
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18
*Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +8 *Will:* +4

*Senses:* Low Light Vision, Scent
*Perception:* +7, *Sense Motive:* +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 16, 2011)

Maia swallows worriedly and whispers, "Just one more time...follow the light, like before. Let it guide you again." She gestures, and Garnet's spear becomes limed in thin white fire.

(OOC - Guidence again...sorry I was too slow for round 8!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2011)

Heinrick tries one again to destroy the weapon.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


One way or another, it looks like this fight is basically over this round.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Reminders of things posted previously:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5570007-post592.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5571956-post605.html






The deep wound trails drops of blood from the fiendish woman.  But her weapon is unharmed.








Narissa decides she has had enough, "You will pay!  I shall find you again!" She makes a tactical withdrawal away from the reaching spear and into the hole in the ceiling, lost from view.  You feel lucky to have survived and you look around at the scattered bedrolls that were trodden underfoot as you were interrupted in your searching and examining of the sanctuary.
 
        *GM:*  Combat over. 320XP awarded each     [sblock=Party Status]
	
	



```
Ausk:      -1/19 HP remaining; Unconscious & Stable
Garnet:    09/23 HP remaining; Healed 3
Heinrich:  09/10 HP remaining
Maia:      04/16 HP remaining
Pari:      22/31 HP remaining
Tagawai:   26/26 HP remaining

Wand of CLW(-> Pari): 19 charges remain
Spells Cast: Produce Flame (Pari), Shield (Heinrich), 
Magic Missile (Heinrich), CLWx3 (Maia), Burning Hands (Heinrich),
Command (Maia), Color Spray (Maia), Inflict Lt Wnds (Ausk),
Enlarge Person (Ausk), Magic Missile (Heinrich)
Abilities Used: Flame Jetx7 (Heinrich)
Conditions in effect: Maia (Coat of Many Stars +4AC)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2011)

Maia wobbles and nearly falls over as she looks at her hands, dropping her crossbow with a clatter.

"What a world this is," she moans, "To have creatures like that in it? How do you survive? How does anyone?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2011)

"Hmmm, she reminded me of the duke, but never mind that. Vhere ist the sword .. .. .. ..


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 17, 2011)

The normally stoic Garnet stands for a moment, shaken, staring hollow-eyed at the retreating demoness.  Then she walks slighly dazedly across the floor to retrieve her axe, but places it across her back, not releasing her grip on the spear.  But she seems strangely reassured to be holding her axe again, even as she tucks it away.

"How fares Ausk?" She asks Pari.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2011)

Pari moves to check on Ausk. Finding him still stable, the Gnome once more applies the wand to his friend.

Wand of CLW (1d8+1=6)


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 17, 2011)

Waking up, Ausk, ashamed and humiliated refuses to meet anyone in the eyes as he pulls out a potion of CLW from his backpack as he looks for something he can use to secure a way up to the second floor while his large size lasts. 









*OOC:*


How movable are the statues, and how tall are they?







[sblock=Ausk's mini stats]
Ausk
Initiative: +2
AC: 12 (12 flat-footed, 10 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 11
CMB: +5 CMD: 16 Fort: +2 Reflex: +1 Will: +3

Current Weapon: Heavy Flail
Notable Effects: Enlarge Person

Spells Remaining: 1st Level 3/5[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2011)

The statues' pedestals are stone and attached to the walls of the building.  They are about 10 feet tall.

        *GM:*  If anyone has Knowledge Engineering, go ahead and roll.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 18, 2011)

Garnet looks up, following Ausk's gaze.  She considers the statues and the altar, and wonders about the possibilities.

OOC:  Knowl: Engnrg


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 18, 2011)

Heinrich also studies the architecture, speaking his mental notes to Garnet.
aid another


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2011)

In looking at the architecture and the statues, it is clear that using them to support significant weight would not be very stable since standing on the out stretched appendages would not be balanced and could potentially break off arms or wings.  The heads are not always centered either.

Looking up at the hole in the ceiling, Garnet and Heinrich discuss what they see and determine that the space above the ceiling doesn't appear to be an attic used for anything.  The ceiling doesn't appear to be load bearing either and the hole is a result of age causing that section to just fall down.  There are cracks in other places to indicate that other sections could fall down as well over time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2011)

"Vell, Vhere zen ist the sword?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


How well sealed off do the block off side exits appear to be?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2011)

The bricked up archways appear to have been constructed ages ago when there were attached outlying buildings and annexes.  From what you saw from the outside the interior matches what you would expect.

The other buildings have long since been torn down.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 19, 2011)

"Anyone have a rope?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 19, 2011)

"No rope, but an idea. How high you can jump, eh?"








*OOC:*


 heh heh heh: scroll: jump


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Garnet pulls off her pack, still keeping her attention focused on the hole where the creature disappeared.  She holds the spear as well, fishing through her pack one-handed, then drops a coil of rope and a grappling hook on the floor.

"Here is a way up,"  she observes unhappily.  "But only if we believe the fiend has left.  Otherwise, trying to scale that rope 'd be suicide.  And if she has left, she would surely have taken the sword with her."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 19, 2011)

"Do we really have a choice? We have to at least try." Ausk will try to throw the grappling hook up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


*meta game alert!








Spoiler



jump scroll gives a +10 to Skill: acrobatics (jump) check










*OOC:*


/metagame


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2011)

After catching the grappling hook on the edge of the ceiling's hole, the prongs rip through the material once any significant weight is put on the rope and the hook and pieces of ceiling come crashing down.

A few more attempts and it looks it might be possible to pull down enough pieces of the ceiling to expose a crossbeam to securely anchor the grappling hook.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 20, 2011)

Pari looks on as the others work to find a place to secure the rope. In the meantime he begins poking around the room, first inspecting the altar area thoroughly and then working his way widdershins around the rest of the space.

[sblock=Actions]Taking 20 for the search, resulting in a 31.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2011)

On the raised platform, the alter is made from a block of marble it  looks like, solid to the floor with a 4x10foot table top. There are  carvings, probably of religious significance, on the sides and front.  Pari finds a secret compartment on the backside of the alter.

  Pari is able to get a look around the bedrolls and finds some basic  traveling supplies (travel rations and waterskins), a 1-minute hourglass, weaponsmith tools,  some gems and gold coins.  One bedroll also has some parchment  dispatches in a language you don't understand.

        *GM:*  Treasure Updated.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2011)

Maia squeaks in alarm as pieces of ceiling start coming down, and hurries to take shelter near the altar. There she watches Pari curiously, and then with surprised awe, as he finds the secret compartment!

"How did you know that was there?" she asks, impressed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2011)

"das cross beam und compartment-goot find both."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2011)

Pari pulls the sword from its hiding place; he examines it with a critical eye, noting the fine craftsmanship, then gives it a few experimental swings. In spite of the fact that the weapon is oversized for the small Gnome, it's apparent to him that this is a fine weapon.

"Hey, guys . . . I think I found it! Let's get this baby back to its true home.

"By the way, anyone want a little healing before we head back to the church? Just in cast that nasty bitch comes back 'round?"


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Garnet looks over at the gnome, and blinks at the sight of the sword.  "Let me have a look," she says, stepping over to it.

OOC:  Craft (Weaponsmith) to confirm that this really could be an ancient, sacred weapon?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2011)

*GM:*  LOL.  Not even going to wait for me to tell you the sword was in the alter are you?     
After opening the secret compartment, sure enough there lies a finally crafted longsword.  The mark of Helerion clearly evident on the base of the blade.  There is also a small velvet bag containing 5 gemstones, decent sized pink pearls.

        *GM:*  Treasury updated again.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2011)

"Ja, Healing, then go"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2011)

[sblock=XP & Gold Awards]I started on bookkeeping for XP/GP awards.  I will call a break in the adventure to pay out GP and start the clock over for time awards on 25 Jun. That will be the 120 day mark.  This will allow you guys to shop and spend your vast fortunes before we hit the next encounter.

In doing the calculations, I found out that everyone leveled up after you defeated Narissa. Congratulations. 

The battle took so long that the time based awards pushed everyone over.  17 Jun marks everyone leveling up so go ahead and get started.  I will post everything for Judge review in the next few days.

I will end up starting a new thread for the continuation of our story, probably on Friday. So you will be able to record the Adventure on your sheets as well for ease of bookkeeping. 

No one has PM'd me about dropping out, so there will be no need to return to the Dunn Wright Inn and recruit replacements.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 21, 2011)

When Ausk shrinks down to normal size, he waits by the front door for everyone else, petting the indomitable Alf, clearly ready to put his back to this decrepit church now that the sword has been found.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 21, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *GM:*  LOL.  Not even going to wait for me to tell you the sword was in the alter are you?












*OOC:*


I guess that _was_ a pretty bold assumption on my part  - glad you're not as mean as I am (I'd have had to mess with the players just a little . . .)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Could someone check my math? I make it 2150 GP, 6 SP, 1(.67) CP each in treasure. Not counting the 10 potions, the parchment documents, or time based GP. Also not taking the I.O.U. for the Wand of CLW into account.

pm, how do you want to handle time based GP? Just add it to our sheets and handwave the origins? Or do you have something in game in mind?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> ... .. .. .. glad you're not as mean as I am (I'd have had to mess with the players just a little . . .)




mental note on this-use caution.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not to worry, I will be posting my Math later and then you can check it.  Easier to do when you see it itemized. I have it all written down, it will just take me time to type it up.

No plan to explain origins of time based GP awards.  Expert haggling at the Mystic Pearl?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 22, 2011)

(OOC - When you say "you leveled," does that mean all of us? Maia and Ausk started the adventure a level behind in the first place. The encounter exp isn't enough to put them at 3rd...but I haven't seen and am not sure how to calculate time exp.)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes, I mean everyone gained another level on 17 Jun.

Edit: I think you don't officially get awarded the time based award until adventure completion when the Judge figures it out.  But since I was always expecting leveling up, it will be calculated to reflect changes in level before completion.  Between me and a Judge, we should have it accurate so the rest of you can just copy the totals to your sheets.

Meanwhile, there is IC posts to do.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2011)

so proceade with level up and when you get the gp and xp per person add that?

Just want to know before I screw something up on my character sheet.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2011)

[sblock=XP & Gold Awards]XP for encounters = 1487XP each (767XP for Izzik)
GP from Treasure Pt1 (with Izzik) = 5750.5-750 (wand)/6 = 833.42gp each
GP from Treasure Pt2 = 6043.5/5=1208.7gp each
Total days 120 (thru 25 Jun)  *DMC = 8.4*
Note:  As we are continuing, the wand's value will decrease to zero and is not included as treasure any longer. 

Izzik (until 27 Apr)
61 days @ 11xp/11gp = 671xp & 671 gp
Total XP gained = *1438* (767+671)
Total GP gained = *1504.42* (833.42+671)

Ausk (Started at 1202XP)
10 days @ 7xp/6gp = 70xp & 60gp
Level 2 on 7 Mar
102 days @ 11xp/11gp = 1122xp & 1122gp
Level 3 on 17 Jun
8 days @ 15xp/17gp = 120xp & 136gp
Total XP gained = *2799* (1487+70+1122+120)
Total GP gained = *3360.12* (833.42+1208.7+60+1122+136)

Maia (Started at 803XP)
18 days @ 7xp/6gp = 126xp & 108gp
Level 2 on 15 Mar
95 days @ 11xp/11gp = 1045xp & 1045gp
Level 3 on 17 Jun
8 days @ 15xp/17gp = 120xp & 136gp
Total XP gained = *2778* (1487+126+1045+120)
 Total GP gained = *4081.12* (833.42+1208.7+750+108+1045+136)

Garnet & Heinrich (Started at 1307XP)
112 days @ 11xp/11gp = 1232xp & 1232gp
Level 3 on 17 Jun
8 days @ 15xp/17gp = 120xp & 136gp
Total XP gained = *2839* (1487+1232+120)
 Total GP gained = *3394.12* (833.42+1208.7+1232+136)

Pari (Started at 2929XP)
10 days @ 11xp/11gp = 110xp & 110gp
Level 3 on 7 Mar
102 days @ 15xp/17gp = 1530xp & 1734gp
Level 4 on 17 Jun
8 days @ 22xp/25gp = 176xp & 200gp
Total XP gained = *3303* (1487+110+1530+176)
 Total GP gained = *4086.12* (833.42+1208.7+110+1734+200)[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Note:  As we are continuing, the wand's value will decrease to zero and is not included as treasure any longer.




OOC: Right, but we still owe Maia 750 GP for her part in buying it. 250 each from Ausk, Garnet and Pari (not counting Izzik, since he didn't really use it)?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Mowgli said:


> OOC: Right, but we still owe Maia 750 GP for her part in buying it. 250 each from Ausk, Garnet and Pari (not counting Izzik, since he didn't really use it)?



If you notice, I subtracted the IOU for the wand from the initial treasure from when Izzik was present.  I don't think use has anything to do with it as everyone decided to buy it for the party's benefit.  Maia's gold includes that IOU being repaid.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2011)

OOC: Sweet! All taken care of, then. OK, I've got some shopping to do!


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 22, 2011)

OOC:  PM, you mentioned still having some IC posts to do here.  Presumably, we need to roll healing, and then go see the priest to turn in the sword.  Or do you want to do the meeting with the priest as the start of the next run?

Also, how would you feel about some IC chatter in this thread while waiting for the next adventure?  Say, dialogue between the PCs as they walk to the Church of Helerion, just to flesh out characters?  No time XP or anything like that, just informal stuff along the lines of the DWI.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do we  need to do our shopping here or on the usual page?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2011)

[sblock=DM Plans]Actually, there is no real break in the XP and GP counters.  The story is not over, Narissa got away.  I have 5+ encounters that continue things.

Once enough of you indicate you are heading back to the church, I will move you there.  Unless you think you will get attacked on the way, you can get healed by the priest's clerics.

You have loose ends that need taken care:
- Potions unidentified
- Captured Dispatches
- Collect reward and return sword.
- Then IC mention of selling and dividing treasure.

We will start the other thread on 26 Jun just continuing from where ever we are at.  You can post your purchases in The Mystic Pearl and mention your trip in the new thread when the exact time comes.  We will be staying in the city so if you need something made, there will be time. 

So keep the IC posts coming.  [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2011)

You listed every one except Heinrich, was there a reason for that?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, fixed.  Same as Garnet, I just left his name off.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2011)

*snif*sob* i was feeling so rejected and excluded!

presently leveling up


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


So does anyone else have anything they want to do in the church or shall we proceed with delivering the sword, finding someone who can read the note, and collecting our reward ic?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2011)

"Let's get this back where it belongs then, shall we? I could use a bit of rest, and some of us will benefit from the healing the church can give us."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 23, 2011)

Garnet nods.  "Let's be off."

OOC:  Does anyone want to keep the +1 Longspear?  I know metagame that it would probably be a good idea to have it in case we meet the fiend again, but Garnet would prefer to spend her share on getting her axe enchanted.  Also, can I roll to see if I can get a +1 Dwarven Waraxe at the shop before I decide whether to part with the spear?  If no one else wants it, Garnet might hold it to make sure she has one magic weapon.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ausk  just picked up a darkwood one to cut down on weight, and it would be a bit strange for his backup weapon to be magic when his primary one isn't.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2011)

Maia nods tiredly and clutches at the makeshift bandage she's pressed to the wound the demon-woman gave her.

"That sounds good," she says faintly. "These bodies are so soft and frail. I think I understand why you wear hard clothes now."

She manages a rueful smile that, despite the pain in her eyes, manages to be cheerful. "I really am learning a lot. I just hope I can learn enough in time to stay long enough to learn more." Something about the sentence tickles her, and she starts laughing until a wince interrupts her.

"Yes, lets get healed."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2011)

if it is ok to check for the ax before deciding on keeping the spear, then go for it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2011)

*GM:*  Since you are doing the time warp anyway, go ahead and check on the waraxe first.  If you want, you can keep the +1 Longspear as community property, splitting the 2305 (-461gp each) and sell it later.     After you return the Chapter House of Helerion, you hear the ringing of steel on steel as a few novice paladins are conducting their morning training.  Upon requesting to see Father Jael Kedric, the acolyte runs off to find him. 







Dressed in his white clerical vestments with red trim, Jael arrives within a few moments and greets you, "Good morning, you look to have been a battle this morning. I shall call for healing, please come and sit down."  He leads you inside to the empty dining hall, the order having finished breakfast much earlier in the morning.

The mature clergyman waits patiently for you to tell him of the morning's events.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


You surely _can_ check on what's in the Pearl before you decide to sell equipment. Buy and selling are two different animals, just like in RL.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2011)

Heinrich steps up and clears his throat, then starts.

Guten tag, Herr Jael.The temple was found, no problems. As our expectations, githyanki were there. But there was more. A she demon. Seemed to be der Anführer, leader. She put  up heavy fight, but run like fear of frauline's life. The sword ist found. "  He points to Pari, then steps back.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2011)

Pari takes his cue from Heinrich, stepping forward and presenting the church's relic gravely to the Patriarch.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2011)

The novitiates deal with your wounds quickly and you all feel better.







Padre Jael accepts the sword and examines it reverently, "Thank you my friends.  This is the holy artifact.  May our blessings be upon you."

Not letting go of the sword, the priest summons the acolyte to go to his office and bring back a coffer.  Jael has a worried look, "Tell me more of this demoness.  Is there anything else that you learned?"

The boy returns with a shiny metal coffer and the Padre opens it to remove your reward, 1000 gold coins.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 24, 2011)

"Father, in regards to her abilities: our weapons seemed barely to harm her - the wounds inflicted healed moments after they were received in most cases. She could fly."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 24, 2011)

"We also found some notes in a strange writing, I believe, though I'm not sure who ended up carrying them."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 24, 2011)

"The demoness' name was Narissa," Garnet reports to the priest.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2011)

"She often referred to us as lovers," Maia recalled. "She fought with a large, heavy knife attached to a long stick, and hit us with it so that we had trouble hitting her in return. But she never used magic that I recall."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2011)

The priest listens on intently, his expression very serious indeed. "That does sound like a demonic or devilish creature.  Escaped, you say?  That is not good at all.  I wonder if her presence means something... hmmm."

"You should be on the look out for this creature and deal with her if you get the chance.  I will do some research into this and see if I can find something to aid you against her in the future."





Jael takes the parchment dispatches and looks them over quickly after breaking the seals.  He says, "I will need to translate these.  It appears that they are written in Infernal.  That does appear to make sense, given what you have told me."

"I should have them translated by tomorrow afternoon and I will share with you what I have found."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Garnet frowns a moment, then nods.  "Tomorrow, then," she tells the priest, rising to leave.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2011)

"Ah, und she vas immune to Feuer, fire."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 25, 2011)

As the meeting breaks up, Ausk splits off from the rest of the group determined to improve both himself and his equipment before continuing on so as not to let down the rest of the party again.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2011)

*GM:*  I forget, did anyone roll Knowledge The Planes to ID Narissa?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2011)

how far back did she show up?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> move to E,3
> Heinrich walks away from the pile of weapons and such to stand in front of Maia he sends a blast of fire, though he has doubt weather it will have an effect on the creature reeking of sulpher.






perrinmiller said:


> Heinrich realizes that the creature is a half-fiend, infernal blood running through her veins.  Though he suspects that his fire will not have much effect, his suspicions are confirmed when she only laughs as the fire washes over her harmlessly.




it took me a bit to find, but here is the posts that deal with the knowledge check.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2011)

*GM:*  Thanks, that might be a good thing to mention to Jael.  But I will assume that you did and move on.     As you are getting ready to leave and take care of errands, the priest mentions, "Since this Narissa was a half-fiend, that narrows it down a bit on my research.  I will look into that for you as well."





He says farewell, "Go in peace today.  I will see you tomorrow."

The boy acolyte ushers you from the Chapter House.  You all head towards the merchant quarter to finish identifying potions and divvying up your treasure.

        *GM:*  Okay, here's the deal folks.  
1.  For IC action.  You can post your departure (if you haven't already done so) to go shopping or whatever on this thread.  The new thread will start on the next day in IC chronology as you rendezvous together, so you should post a summary of activity and a greeting to the others as they post.  I have an event that will happen before you meet with Jael again.

2.  For OOC issues.  Keep using this thread to discuss things regarding treasure distribution and such.  You have several potions and the +1 Longspear.  I will need confirmation on whether those are being kept or not.

3. Do you want an OOC thread?  I have no issue with renaming this thread to become just that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2011)

Perhaps a post of intentions?

Heinrich will use detect magic and appraise to determine the properties of the potions. then He wil return to the mystic pearl to make one final purchase.

summery of business:



Scott DeWar said:


> A human with a thick accent of the northern baronies walks in. He sees Ausk and greets him in a friendly tone, pats him on the shoulder and moves directly to where the scrolls are.
> 
> purchase Scroll of See Invisibility (150 gp) see post 1
> 
> ...






Scott DeWar said:


> Heinrich returns bact to the 'pearl' and looks about one last time. He suddenly has his attention caught on a well made crossbow (MWK) pays 335 for mwk xbow then sells his own normal x bow. . he then heads back to the scrolls looking for 'magic weapon' which he finds after a bit of searching. He then pays and leaves. net payment: 350 gp.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


On an aside, I posted #3000 today.  Only took 471 days.







        *GM:*  Oh yeah, I updated the treasure on the first post to identify the potions.  All CLW.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 25, 2011)

OOC:  Congrats on hitting 3000!

Before we decide on what to do with the potions and spear, can you clarify if the treasure allotment (given on page 50) was based on the assumption that they were sold?  Or were they left out of the total?

Garnet has already purchased gear above her total (below), which means if the longspear was included in treasure she can't afford to give back her share of it.  On the other hand, if it was not part of that total and we want to keep it as group treasure, that would be fine with me.

From a gaming standpoint, it would be good to have a magic reach weapon against Narissa, if we meet her again.  But from a RP standpoint, Garnet would prefer to enchant her axe.

Garnet & Heinrich (Started at 1307XP)
112 days @ 11xp/11gp = 1232xp & 1232gp
Level 3 on 17 Jun
8 days @ 15xp/17gp = 120xp & 136gp
Total XP gained = 2839 (1487+1232+120)
Total GP gained = 3394.12 (833.42+1208.7+1232+136)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks, mfloyd3.

The GP amounts of 833.42 & 1208.7 are assuming all the treasure is sold. If you wish to keep a potion, you subtract its value from your total.

I already mentioned the +1 Longspear if you guys want to keep it as a party asset for now, everyone subtracting 461gp from their total.  If you think you might run into Narissa again, it would be useful to have around.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 25, 2011)

OOC:  OK, thanks for clarifying.

Actually, looking at Garnet's purchases, if I sell back her potions she can afford the 461 for the longspear.  That might make sense.  The catch is, that would not leave her funds to buy another reach weapon and the Magic Weapon potion to enhance it.  So, if we keep the spear, Garnet will be ineffective against Narissa unless she's carrying it.

I think it probably makes sense for Garnet to carry the longspear in any case, because Ausk is the only other M-sized combatant with comparable to-hit and damage numbers (well, except Tagawai ).  And since Ausk can enlarge himself to gain reach (which *was* a really good idea, however it played out this time), Garnet is probably the logical choice.  Further discussion?

PM, since we're staying in town, do we have the option to store some equipment "at the inn" and not lug it around?  Garnet's running up against encumbrance numbers, and the logical solution is for her not to carry her bedroll and blanket with her.  For that matter, do we need to pay for a room at the inn to stay in the city?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2011)

*GM:*  During Daggers at Midnight, you should not be leaving the city, so it is fine by me.  For those that are not the type to stay at the inn and carouse, you can ask for a spartan room with a cot in the Chapter House.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree with Garnet keeping/carrying the longspear. Pari will have a magic bow, Ausk can enlarge again. We _might_ have spells left if we see her again as well .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2011)

I will have magic weapon handy and a weapon for range as well as a spell that wilol affect her. I want to be sure on something: the spear is or is not inolluded in the gp gained?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> I already mentioned the +1 Longspear if you guys want to keep it as a party asset for now, everyone subtracting 461gp from their total.  If you think you might run into Narissa again, it would be useful to have around.




ah i have my answer


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will go ahead and sell some stuff back to have enough for us to keep the spear, though I will keep 1 potion of CLW.

If people have the gold, picking up some tanglefoot bags might be helpful. Knocking her down to the ground would be a useful tactic.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2011)

so, for the party to keep the spear, we need to invest 461 gp like we did for the wand of cure light, right? if so consider it done!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2011)

Hmmm. For some reason I thought Garnett was taking the spear as part of her share, either to sell later or to keep as a magic reach weapon. I'd prefer we do it that way if possible, as it's cleaner and requires less 'math' when this one's over.

However, I've got the cash to toss my 461 back in the pot as well if we want to keep it as party treasure until this adventure is over.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 26, 2011)

Assuming Maia agrees (She has not spent money yet as near as I can tell)
[sblock=Adjusted Gold Awards]Ausk
Total GP gained = *2899.12* (833.42+1208.7+60+1122+136-461)

Maia
 Total GP gained = *3620.12* (833.42+1208.7+750+108+1045+136-461)

Garnet 
 Total GP gained = *2933.12* (833.42+1208.7+1232+136-461)

Heinrich 
 Total GP gained = *2933.12* (833.42+1208.7+1232+136-461)

Pari
 Total GP gained = *3625.12* (833.42+1208.7+110+1734+200-461)[/sblock]

Bookkeeping is not a problem, don't worry.  The +1 Longspear is now listed in your treasure for the next section.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2011)

*Diabolis Advocatum*

Just a thought here. Heinrich has 2 potions of healing from previous purchases/games. We acquired 10 of the same potions from this thread. Does any one need or want to have some back up potions? They are listed on post 1 and will be sold to the shop if no one wants them, but might be prudent to have one or two as back up.

just thinking out loud here is all.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2011)

adjustment made.

i have reset fire jett uses and spells memorized.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2011)

"All right, then. I'm off to do a little shopping before we rush out to go demon hunting! I'll be at the Arcane Row if anyone needs me in the next coupl'a hours!"

Pari swings himself up to Tagaiwi's back and heads off in the general direction of the Row's last known location . . .

OOC: Pari's still got the wand w/ 20+ charges remaining, plus a couple of potions of CLW (in the form of fruits) and 3 Goodberries.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually there are 13 CLW Potions & 1 Mage Armor.

BTW, the new thread is up.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ausk took one of the CLW. What is the title of the new thread?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2011)

OOC: The new is called Daggers at Midnight


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2011)

The revised gold is fine. I haven't spent money yet, but am working out what to buy even now. 

I'm a bit torn on what to buy. I took the Cloak of Stars revelation, so I don't want to buy armor, but she could use more defense. Perhaps a shield; a buckler.

Or a ring of protection, though I can't squeeze as much AC bonus out of that...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe a wand with your attack spell on it, or a utility wand?


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 1, 2011)

120 days of adventuring (correct?) x 0.07 = 8.4 DMC for perrinmiller.  Thanks, I enjoyed reading along.

--GE


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2011)

Glass eye,a re you the judge for the next adventure?


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 1, 2011)

I can be judge if you all need one and perrin agrees.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks, GE.  120days was the official cutover from S&tFA to DaM.  I am happy to have you as judge, though I will try to make it so you have no real work to do.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> , though I will try to make it so you have no real work to do.



awww man, that's no fun.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Thanks, GE.  120days was the official cutover from S&tFA to DaM.  I am happy to have you as judge, though I will try to make it so you have no real work to do.




Thanks! 'Cause I love not having real work to do.   Seriously.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2011)

Real work?  I actually could use some that. 

Anyway, GE, glad you enjoyed S&tFA.  I think the next part will be better.  I have already play tested all the encounters so it will be my second time running people through the adventure.  

But then again, the first group that did it was evil so they had a much different approach.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 2, 2011)

Is it possible aquire the now empty temple for personal use, and if so how?


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 2, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Real work?  I actually could use some that.
> 
> Anyway, GE, glad you enjoyed S&tFA.  I think the next part will be better.  I have already play tested all the encounters so it will be my second time running people through the adventure.
> 
> But then again, the first group that did it was evil so they had a much different approach.




Sorry, I wasn't thinking when I made my comment.  I hope something comes your way soon.

And it looks like Daggers is off to a good start...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2011)

No worries, I was saying that with a smile.  Gotta be positive, ya know. But the stress is making me over-sensitive and moody to be sure.

Anyway, Scott, what did you have in mind with the abandoned cathedral?  If it helps the story it might be okay, but if it is for other reasons maybe not.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2011)

other reasons-lab/ library for Heinrich maybe.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, you might need a Judge or two to approve that.  But that location might serve as a hot bed of nefarious activity.  Muhahahahaa... Cough, cough.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Well, you might need a Judge or two to approve that.  But that location might serve as a hot bed of nefarious activity.  Muhahahahaa... Cough, cough.




shhhhhhh! CG is only 2 steps away from NE !


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2011)

By nefarious activity, I was referring to the Githyanki, Half-fiends, and other bad guys that like to hang out and hold their support group meetings there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2011)

riiiight.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2011)

Okay, you guys are funny.  Everyone posting that your characters are hungry, but not really addressing anything to deal with either of your plot issues.  Nor actually posting yourselves to a tavern or something to eat, for that matter. LOL

I left this chunk of IC time open for your guys to do any number of things to investigate either plot hook, make knowledge checks, or whatever preparations you think you might need to make to include more shopping.

I think the group is suffering from not having a natural leader that will organize the party towards the common goal or just lead the way by example.  Maybe you guys should elect one.

So what do you want from me now?  I can post up the map of the cathedral if that's what you want.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 12, 2011)

I think its more that its the middle of summer so the heat is frying everyone's brain. Although, I had thought that all of the Gather Information checks had covered going into the nearby taverns and doing the investigating that we could do in the time we had, and I think most people are done shopping.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 12, 2011)

barley past 10 am here and heat index is over 100, so i think the fried brain concept might be accurate. Perhaps we need to further investigate the cathedral to  make sure she does not sneak up from a hidden/concealed entrance?, and the heat index is officially at 102+ .


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2011)

Hot here too.  Humid as well.

I really did not make this a puzzle, but I do need you guys to decide to actually do things.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2011)

You know, this could become our OOC thread for this adventure. What do you think, Perrinmiller?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2011)

Actually I think I mentioned such earlier.  At least that how I intend to use it.

Do you guys want me to change the name?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2011)

I vote yes!


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Do you guys want me to change the name?




I would say leave it the same.  If someone else wants to go back and read over the Sword and the Fallen Angel they would have a hard time finding it, perhaps, with a name change.  Your players are all already accustomed to coming to this thread.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 13, 2011)

What about just adding in "







*OOC:*


" instead?


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 13, 2011)

That seems fine.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll be driving back home from Florida all day today - won't be online again 'till sometime tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2011)

Safe trip.   Things appear quiet here.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 31, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> [Sblock=OOC]Yes, I think that is correct, Ranged Touch attacks can critical.
> 
> I would prefer people to post IC content during combat instead of strictly game mechanics, even if it is only a textual description of their characters actions. Role-playing doesn't need to stop during combat.
> 
> ...




Sorry Boss- a bit distracted here.  A family member has been declared lost at sea "on the eternal patrol".


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ooh, good luck with that. That sounds rather unpleasant.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2011)

I realize it's too late to have an impact on this fight, and I've had plenty of time to ask before and...etc etc...

But I'm confused about how to buy magic items in Living Pathfinder. There's the magic shop thread, but you seem to have to roll to see if something's available? My intent was to have Maia buy a mithral buckler for some extra AC...but I never did roll for it.

So, to make sure I can get this object of desire after the current battle...assuming we survive...how exactly does that magic shop thread work?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 1, 2011)

I think the instructions are in the opening post of The Mystic Pearl thread.  If not they are on the wiki.

75% chance that something is available.  If no you can commission it to be made. 3 days RL per 1000gp of value.

There will be time to do that after this fight, before the next one.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 1, 2011)

@Shayuri;  I am going to give you a freebie.  Heinrich moved before you and that would allow Maia to take a 5ft step back and avoid the AoO.  I cannot imagine that you would not want to do that.

  [MENTION=3565]Scott[/MENTION]; I am not sure where the +5 is coming from on your to hit with Acid Splash.  I checked your sheet and came up with only +3.  But. confirmed or not, the wolf will still be fighting so I can retcon the damage if I am wrong.

Edit:  I forgot Cat's Grace.  But there is also the -4 penalty due to Maia being in melee with the wolf.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2011)

Gah! That's what I get for posting in a hurry in the morning.

Thank you, sir, for the freebie. I will be more careful about reading the post ahead of mine next time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


i hate distractions
edit: IF maia takes a 5' back, then there is no -4 right?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 2, 2011)

Actually, her 5ft step can only happen after Heinrich's turn as written. If you were to have thought about it and communicated IC, you could have coordinated a Readied attack for when she stepped back.  

Something to think about.  This is why I mentioned that combat has plenty of opportunity for role-playing and character interaction.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


a learning experience then


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 2, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> regarding last round: did the 13 hit for touch attack?
> ...











*OOC:*










*OOC:*



Well, it wasn't a 13 after the -4 penalty and the bonus for cover. So it was unconfirmed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


 OKay


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2011)

Retrieve item is normally a Move Action.  Why is it a Standard Action for Heinrich? The answer isn't obvious from his sheet as I am not sure where they are stored.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I thought that to retrieve a potion was a standard act, but i am happy with a move action[/oov]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2011)

Personally, I think it should be free, like spell components if it is kept in a belt pouch.  But, I will stick with the Core Rules.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I thought that to retrieve a potion was a standard act, but i am happy with a move action[/oov]











*OOC:*



You can go ahead and roll the dice on that and we will see it Ausk wakes up.

[MENTION=6667193]sunshadow21[/MENTION]; If Ausk wakes up, roll the DC15 Strength check to see if his weapon is in hand. He may be able to act yet this round.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 3, 2011)

Quick question: would going unconscious stop him from being fatigued from the end of the raging?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 3, 2011)

Nothing I have read (and I went back to look) would indicate that would be the case. 

I think Ausk would still be fatigued as healing doesn't eliminate that condition.  But if he were unconscious for a few rounds, those would count as time on the counter for fatigue duration I guess.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 3, 2011)

That's what I figured, but not having played a barbarian before, I just wanted to double check.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2011)

You don't have to roll dice against each other.  The skill Ausk is trying to employ would be Sleight of Hand for drawing and using the wand. 

Bluff (except when feinting) is a social skill for telling lies.  So unless he is calling out, "Hey you lunks, I am still dead here." I don't think it applies.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Mowgli said:


> Sadly, I've never been very good  with either character builds (if you define 'good' as building a really  tough character) or tactics. My mind just doesn't seem to work that way,  no matter how many threads I read, fights I look at, or characters I  examine.
> 
> If I had it to do over, I'd start Pari & Tagaiwi closer together so  that they could take advantage of their Precise Strike feat - though  with my rolls that wouldn't have helped very much.
> 
> I'd say I'd give someone else the CLW wand as well, since Pari's a melee  combatant, but this is the first round he's used it and he's not been  much help in melee anyway. He bought the bow but that was neutralized in  the first round - if he was going to use it he should have started  farther back, I guess, and had Tagaiwi just in front of him to soak up  the initial charge.



I suppose I should have put that comment here so we can discuss.

Once again you have been plagued by some bad luck, but some of that bad luck is also of the group's own making.  However, there have not been many good luck rolls on the other side of the screen either.

It would appear that you all are not sure how to work together to compliment each other.  Ausk has terrible AC, but good reach.  If Garnet and Pari were in front of him to keep him from being picked on so easily, he could have probably been more effective.  

In my opinion, concentrating on taking down the minion warriors who managed score zero hits on you while they were alive was one group mistake. Not concentrated on killing that cleric as soon as you knew she was there was another one.

Knowing this was a going to be a tough fight OOC, I was trying to give you ample opportunity to stock up cheap items from the equipment rack, like Alchemical Fire, Tangle foot bags, and the like to help deal with outsiders like that half-fiend from before.  Even a potion of Bless would have been an inexpensive item to help make up for not having your own cleric.  Just a few of these items would have helped significantly. 

Notice I have not said anything about your builds. To each his own in that regards.  Generally your shortfalls are all equipment based, I think.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2011)

It probably didn't help that I flaked on buying anything.

I will say this though...speaking for myself, I have a weird hate of consumable items. Potions. Scrolls. Even wands, to a lesser extent. Even if I had spent all my cash, I can almost promise you I wouldn't have bought any of that stuff. It just 'feels' like money down the drain, even though on a purely intellectual level, I know it's not.

In my defense though, there wasn't much I could do about that wolf right away, and I wasn't confident enough of it missing to just ignore it and shoot. Besides, there's some RP at work here. I don't see Maia as being battle-hardened eough to just let an attack wolf gnaw on her as she calmly shoots...nor is she really much of a tactician yet. 

Things which perhaps made the fight harder than it needed to be, I suppose.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2011)

I meant to do other things, but i felt the need to help Maia first, then Ausk fell and saw the opportunity to help him immediately. yadda yadda.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, I understand generally why people are doing what they are doing. 

I think Ausk should have used his AoO on the wolf in the very beginning rather than let it go by to attack Heinrich and Maia.  If he had prevented that, those two would not have been pinned down back there. 

But Sunshadow insisted that he was assuming Arzethel would provoke one as well, but that would not have happened if I had not made a mistake.

With my characters, I tend to not spend money on disposable items either, so I understand that reasoning.  But I am finding too many situations where I wished I had bought a few for those circumstances where they are needed (i.e. a Blinking barghest that keeps running away.)

I think your characters should spend more time communicating IC during combat.  That would help in coordinating actions and make up for some characters not being very tactical.  It would give the controlling player the reason to do something they normally wouldn't.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 10, 2011)

I personally am probably going to give Ausk one more fight to consider my thoughts, but right now, I'm seriously considering retiring him. It's just going to take too long to get him where he would need to be. Relying on the oracle's hp and BAB is just hurting him way too much, and he needs too many attibutes to be able to focus on anything. Equipment wise, he just needs too much of it, and he needed it 2 levels ago.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm surprised you don't buff Ausk more!

Enlarge is good...but where's your Divine Favor? That's +2 to hit and damage at this level...the equivalent of 4 Strength that stacks!

Just saying. Oracles are like clerics, even Battle Oracles. They need to spend some magic before they dominate.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 10, 2011)

It already takes 2 rounds to get Ausk buffed the way to the point he would need to be to fight that leader. I don't consider even more time for buffing to be particularly a good strategy. I have never understood why people think that any build that requires more than one or two short term buffs is particularly powerful. If that is what it is going to take to make Ausk effective, he will be getting retired; too much work for a system that most fights are over by the time he's ready to play.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2011)

Hm! Sorry, I thought you were only using Enlarge Person. My bad.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 11, 2011)

I would need magic weapon to be able to fully bypass his DR.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2011)

sounds like a need for some quicken metamagic!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 11, 2011)

At the cost of spell level slots I don't currently have, and really never will. Metamagic ranks right up there with buff spells as far I'm concerned. Too much cost for the benefit.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2011)

If Ausk hadn't turned down using that +1 Longspear, Magic Weapon would not have been needed.  15ft reach with that while Garnet, Pari, & Tag protect your front would make a huge difference.

I know a few 3.5ed powergamers that pride themselves on min-maxing things and making great melee builds.  Then I shake my head when they think that is the key to winning in tactical combat as they don't use their noggins in the middle of the fight. 

Granted I did not understand what Ausk's build was all about initially, but when he took the barbarian level, I saw better.  Even now, properly used he can be effective when you play to his strengths and mitigate the weaknesses.

Same can be said with for pretty much everyone.  You guys has many good powers and abilities, but after 5 encounters together you are still figuring out how to work together. 

Re: Ausk rebuild.  I hope that if you do retire Ausk, you are planning to build your replacement to fill his slot in this group.  With DMC you can level the replacement enough to be on par.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 11, 2011)

I haven't decided yet, but I think I'll probably finish the adventure and sideline him until Ultimate Combat can be approved. Armored Hulk plus refocusing him on being a second string fighter might be enough to make raging prophet work. It also doesn't help that until last night I forgot he isn't slowed down by encumbrance.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2011)

This adventure is really just getting started.  You have two plot lines at the moment and at least 4-5 encounters ahead of you before part 3 begins.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 11, 2011)

At any rate, we need to get through this fight before worrying about what comes after. Regardless of what was done up to this point or what we might want to do in the future, the situation in front of us deserves our attention right now.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2011)

FYI,
There will be a few days over the next week and a half that I will not have time to update from my computer, only reading along via my phone.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2011)

As long as your fon battery lasts anyway!


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 13, 2011)

Since we're on the subject of tactics, I'm not sure we've actually discussed at player level how to integrate the group into a team.  I'm going to write a bit about how it might actually work, including suggesting some things about other peoples' characters.  If I say something that seems inappropriate, or if you simply don't want to play your character as I'm suggesting, by all means tell me where to go.  But we need at least to have this discussion so please take this as a starting point.

Garnet is an obvious melee build, but designed around taking punishment rather than dishing it out.  PM made a good point that having her front and giving Ausk a reach weapon (whether he's giant-sized or not) would be very effective.  But if sunshadow does not want to play Ausk with a reach weapon, that should be his choice (though Garnet would cheerfully part with the spear, which is group property).

Pari and Tagaiwi are a well-designed team (Tagawai was eating the enemies alive this encounter) who as Mowgli pointed out could use their teamwork feats in close quarters better.  Pari also seems able to pinch-hit, attacking either at range or in close quarters.

On the casters, Heinrich's bread-and-butter attack is Flame Jet, which means he needs to be within 20' of the enemy (preferably closer to one so he can angle and get two).  Likewise, even though Maia's shooting stars attack is long-ranged, her Color Spray spell is close-ranged and if she's going to use her crossbow she probably wants to be at close range to take advantage of Point Blank Shot.

So, if I were going to sound all war-gamey here, I'd say one useful approach would be to have 2 melee stacks and a caster stack.  The likely choices for the melee stacks would be Pari/Tagawai and Garnet/Ausk.  At any given time, we would want to use one of the melee stacks to screen the casters, and the other to be doing whatever seems most productive, either hitting enemy heavies or trying to get to their casters.  

The casters, for their part, need to be close to the action to make best use of their abilities as noted above.  So we need to make better use of terrain and choke points to make it easy for the screening stack to cover them.  In situations where we can't do that, the next best thing is to make sure someone in the screening stack has a reach weapon and can make the enemy pay with AoOs to get to the casters.  A reach weapon also means the wielder can hit someone beating on the casters without having to move back, meaning they can hold a position between the enemy and the casters.

Final point:  I really think Maia should hold the Cure stick in future fights.  Pari's fighter levels mean it's better if he's hitting/tripping/shooting rather than curing.  And while Maia is pretty effective with the crossbow and Divine Favor, I think it might be more effective if she used her spell slots for things the rest of the party can't do.  She did some good damage with her crossbow, but if she had used the same spell slot for Color Spray and managed to hit 2 goblins, she would have done quite a bit of damage mitigation for the team over the course of the fight.  And she'd have had the spare actions for Curing or for firing unenhanced crossbow bolts.

This is not intended as a criticism of anyone -- If anyone messed up, it was me for having Garnet give instructions at the beginning of the fight that scattered everyone around the room instead of trying to organize things more systematically.  And I'd really like to hear other people's thoughts.  I certainly don't want to force anything down anyone's throat.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 13, 2011)

The problem with Ausk and reach weapons is that now I've actually played him, they are obviously a good choice, but he was not built with them in mind, so the weapon focus feat that helps him actually hit is with the flail. As of right now, I am thinking change the barbarian archetype to armored hulk from UC (when we get UC approved), picking up heavy armor, and serving as a second string fighter that can block both the caster and the assist the front line fighters at the same time. Also some rearranging of the feats, traits, skills, and weapon choices will occur at that time to better synergize with his needs. Encumbrance isn't a concern speed wise and armored hulk would cover the armor speed until the curse covers it, so I'd consistently be at 20 feet movement. I've never played a barbarian before and only very rarely play martial types, so I suppose I should be glad it isn't any more screwed up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 13, 2011)

<via iPhone>
Good discussion.  The better you guys get, the less I need to pull punches. 

Though I have not been involved in the discussions on archetypes, they are getting approved much faster.  I just got UC and I don't see why you cannot get that approved timely enough.

I wonder if you can retrain one feat every time you level up under normal circumstances?

Also if anyone is planning on using DMC, let me know.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2011)

With Heinrich, keep in mind that he not only needs the relative close range of 20 feet for the flame jett or 15 ft cone for the burning hands, he needs the way clear between him and his target. These flames like to consume what ever is in the way, they know not the difference between friend or foe.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 13, 2011)

OK, so we should plan on Ausk continuing to use the flail, which is a good weapon in any case.

Garnet and Ausk are a good combo, but if history is any guide they are going to need periodic healing to stay in tough fights.  Pari can provide some healing for himself and Tagawai.  So maybe it would be better to use Garnet and Ausk to screen the casters, since that puts them close to Maia?  Garnet and Ausk should probably start carrying some healing potions as well (I blew my wad on enhanced weapons and armor, and should have invested in a couple of Cure Moderate potions).

Also, does anyone think it might be worth investing in a second Cure wand?  Pari could hold one, and Maia the other?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2011)

I had some back up potions, but they have been used, it seems.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2011)

To be fair, I was specifically looking for situations to use Color Spray in this fight...but that cone effect is very hard to pull off when there's allies in the mix. Then later on, I had to be wary due to the Big Bad's reach as well. The battlefield of this fight was chaotic enough that there just wasn't a good enough target to have Maia rush in the way Color Spray requires.

The GOOD news is that Maia has a Revelation that will boost Color Spray's usefulness later on, so it'll still be an option even after it usually phases to obsolescence. 

As for combat role, I agree that Maia should have the curestick. She's pretty mobile in the back ranks, and I try to keep her with avenues to get to the fighting line fairly quickly. I'm actually planning on using feats to compensate for her Oracle Curse, meaning she won't be at a speed disadvantage too terribly much longer. 

Honestly Maia, like a sorceror, is a character who's power should start to blossom at level 4 and on up. Via class abilities and access to higher level spells, her tactical options will increase quickly once that critical threshold is reached. I realize she's been kind of a drag until this...but when she can pop a Divine Favor and then a Spiritual Weapon or two...or three...then she starts to be more valuable. 

Basically, at 4rth level her Cha goes to 20, she gets 2nd level spell, her BAB hits +3 and her starfire damage goes to 4d4. Then at 5th level I take Precise Shot as a feat (2nd speed boost is at 7th) and she's on her way to become a pretty good ranged damage/support character.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't think Maia's been a drag.  And her RP has certainly been a boost for morale! 

But your point about using the cone, and Heinrich's about getting a clear shot, are very much on target.  The melee fighters can't be scattered all around the field or we're denying our casters some of their best abillities.  So, if the melee fighters start working in pairs and stay more conscious of giving the casters openings, we all get a lot more effective quickly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2011)

the rp with Maia ia awesome!!!!!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2011)

Hee! Thanks! Maybe a 'drag' was overstating things. I just meant that, tactically, she hadn't been adding much to fights lately. Aside from some healing, which is never a bad thing. 

I do anticipate that changing...heck even this level was a fairly big boost for her, with access to Divine Favor finally granted. But next level will be even bigger! 

As for the RP, I'll continue to do my best. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ausk is open to being wherever the party wants him. Just point him in the right direction. Also, he has a wand of cure light wounds to help with healing.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 15, 2011)

> *Q: The wording in pathfinder for trip attempts seems to imply that you can now trip with any type of weapon unlike in 3.5. If you do use a trip weapon  the benefit seems to be that one can drop the weapon to if one fails by  ten where a non-trip weapon would cause you to be tripped?*
> A: (James Jacobs 2/17/10)  When you want to trip a foe, you don't normally use a weapon.  Similarly, you don't normally use a weapon to bull rush, grapple, or  overrun a foe. You just lash out with a leg sweep or whatever and try to  trip the foe. Doing so is an attack, but that doesn't mean you need a  weapon to make the attempt. Now... SOME weapons (not all) allow you to  use the weapon to trip a foe, thus giving you a slight advantage since  if you mess up the trip attempt, you can just drop the weapon to  "counter" the trip that comes back at you. [Source]
> A: (James Jacobs 3/5/10)  If a weapon doesn't have the trip special quality listed on the chart  of weapons on pages 142-143, you can't use it to trip foes. Whether or  not we should have given this quality to things like spears or  quarterstaffs or nets is a different topic-in order to trip a foe with a  weapon, the weapon HAS to have the trip special quality. As to why we  didn't give more weapons this quality, it all has to do with the way we  decided to balance the rules for each weapon. Giving a weapon the trip  special quality makes it better, which means it either has to become  more expensive or less effective in other areas. [Source]



I found this looking for something else.  According to the official FAQ, you need the trip property on a weapon to actually use the trip combat maneuver with a weapon.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 15, 2011)

Another interesting bit on that subject.

*If you want to make a trip combat maneuver, do you have to use a weapon with the trip special feature?*
 No. Note that when making a trip combat  maneuver, you don't need to use a weapon at all--for example, you can  trip when you're unarmed, even though unarmed strike isn't listed as a  trip weapon.
 There are advantages to using a weapon with  the trip special feature (a.k.a. a "trip weapon") when making a trip  combat maneuver.
 One, if your trip attack fails by 10 or more, you can drop the trip weapon instead of being knocked prone.
 Two, you can apply the weapon's enhancement  bonus, weapon-specific attack bonuses such as Weapon Focus, and so on to  your trip combat maneuver roll.
 For example, you'd add the enhancement bonus from a _+5 whip_ to your trip combat maneuver roll because a whip is a trip weapon. You wouldn't add the enhancement bonus from a _+5 longsword_  to your trip combat maneuver roll because a longsword is not a trip  weapon. In effect, there's no difference between making an unarmed trip  attempt and a trip attempt with a _+5 longsword_ because the sword doesn't help you make the trip attempt.
 [Source]

—Sean K Reynolds,                      03/15/11                                      


Basically, trip attacks are considered modified unarmed attacks as far as bonuses to CMB are concerned; only certain weapons allow you to add any bonuses derived from weapons.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 15, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> In effect, there's no difference between making an unarmed trip  attempt and a trip attempt with a _+5 longsword_ because the sword doesn't help you make the trip attempt.
> [Source]



The wording on this would appear to contradict the information about tripping with non-trip weapons not being allowed.  Mr. Reynolds used a poor example that muddies the water.  Initially he answered the question by saying you don't have to use a weapon at all, where the question is asking about tripping with non-trip weapons.

But that question was answered as "no" earlier on by Mr. Jacobs on the Pazio boards.

Anyway, I don't want to argue fine point technicalities on wording, so let's just not make any trip attempts with non-trip weapons in the future please. Use your flail instead or buy a guisarme.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 15, 2011)

They do  a good job of making combat maneuvers rather challenging, don't they?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2011)

I went and added your starting XP at the opening post of Daggers at Midnight.  This will make it easier for me to judge when people are getting close to leveling again.

I also fixed Maia's character sheet on XP and GP earned from the last adventure while I was looking into things.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay folks. What's going on?

I was hoping for some more RPing and was giving you a bit of freedom to approach things without railroading you, but you guys appear to be a little bit lost on what to do or just waiting on the other people to take the lead.

I think maybe Mowgli and Sunshadow21 are leaving the burden on the rest of you as they are still posting their DM duties.

I will give you some hints since this is not a Skill Challenge.

Roll some Gather Information and Knowledge Local checks.  I will let you figure out what.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Aug 31, 2011)

The problem is that Ausk's personality doesn't really fit taking charge. He's a "point in that direction and hurt something" type of character, not a social butterfly or an investigator.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 31, 2011)

Garnet already suggested waking the goblin archer and getting some basic facts from it.  I still think that, at least from the characters' standpoint, that's probably a better start than hitting the streets.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 1, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> I will give you some hints since this is not a Skill Challenge.
> 
> Roll some Gather Information and Knowledge Local checks.  I will let you figure out what.




ok, I have been going nuts here ,which with the headache I have is not hard to happen, but i just figured out what is messing with me: Knowledge local is the pathfinder way of gathering information, only need the one check. huh, that is now quite painless to think about.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2011)

Knowledge local might help find a certain location.

BTW, your previous Gather Information checks were focused on Narissa, and possibly Arzethel only.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 1, 2011)

*from the Pathfinder srd pdf*

rats, Bob evans ate my last post

Know a common rumor or local tradition Local 15
Know hidden organizations, rulers, and locations Local 20

since the best an untrained skill can reveal is a 10 and knowledge local for Heinrich is untrained, he can gather no information on the nefarious individuals he is searching for.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2011)

Apologies. Interrogations and inquiries are something Maia is ill-equipped to do successfully.

But I suppose an RP post displaying that wouldn't come amiss.

And I suspect it would be amusing.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 1, 2011)

Try a diplomacy roll. That is what gather information officially got rolled into.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 1, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> ok, I have been going nuts here ,which with the headache I have is not hard to happen, but i just figured out what is messing with me: Knowledge local is the pathfinder way of gathering information, only need the one check. huh, that is now quite painless to think about.






sunshadow21 said:


> Try a diplomacy roll. That is what gather information officially got rolled into.




Sunshadow has the right of it: gather information is a function of the Diplomacy skill.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh!

Well heck, Maia's actually really good at Diplomacy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 1, 2011)

and Heinrich is hopless at it.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 2, 2011)

But, it can be used untrained by anyone.  I think you can even Take a 10 on it, and Aid Another actions will work.

The trick is to ask the right questions or topics.  In a big city, just rolling the check without direction of focus will not get you useful information like it might in a little Hamlet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2011)

maybe good cop, bad cop, crazy cop!


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 2, 2011)

With rolls like that, you guys can play it practically anyway you want. 

Ain't that a pisser, you couldn't buy rolls that good in combat.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 2, 2011)

Hee

A moment of OOC confusion: I thought Narissa was selling the sword TO these goblins. She'd obtained it from the gith, and was now selling it to these guys.

Wasn't that how we understood this before?

Which I understand may have nothing to do with what's really happening, or the goblin may be ignorant or lying.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 2, 2011)

You can roll Sense Motive, but with your other rolls, the goblin is friendly attitude at the moment.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> maybe good cop, bad cop, crazy cop!




Good cop, bad cop, carnivorous cop.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 18, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> First off, I think I understand your frustration,  and I sympathize to an extent. I just want to give my particular  perspective on the issue, which I in no way mean as a rebuttal or  counter-argument.
> 
> First, when I'm asked to roll things like Perception checks, saving  throws, certain kind of skill checks where the results of success or  failure are not obvious in advance (diplomacy, bluff, etc) then I do not  feel like I can make a -complete- post (ie - one involving full actions  and dialogue) until the GM tells me the result of that roll. I don't  think that's an unreasonable conclusion. If you'd like us to handle  those types of rolls differently, just ask. I think I can honestly say  we'd all like to work with you on these types of issues.
> 
> ...



LOL, I should know better than to drop OOC bombs in our IC thread when we have an OOC thread.

Know this, I am cognizant of people's posting schedules and patterns. And I do occasionally snoop and check everyone's posting activity when we are waiting on someone.  So I have a good idea how many other games some of you are in.

I have a few significant pet peeves.
1. People who find it acceptable to post one-liners all of the time.
2. People who do not read the previous posts or do not follow directions.
3. People who are absent for more than a few days without dropping a quick notice of their AFK time.

I care not why they do it, not important to me. I eventually find ways to avoid playing with people who do this.

I fully understand Shayuri's and Mowgli's posts attached to their Perception Checks were appropriate as one-line posts.  There are times when it is appropriate. 

I wrote another OOC post about game pacing/scene progression in another thread.  I will clean it up later and eventually post it here.

But for this game, the pace has been set by Shayuri's schedule.  I have known this from the early on and I have not complained about it.  When necessary in combat I have NPC'd Maia to keep things from slowing down too much.  However, the others post more frequently and that should keep the game rolling when outside of combat.

BTW, if anyone is significantly short on time and needs to be NPC'd in combat for a round or two, I find nothing wrong with someone dropping me a PM or an OOC post here with some guidance on what they want to do.  I would rather have that instead of a crappy IC post with errors and unclear actions.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2011)

Ahh, now I think I have a clearer idea of what you were saying in the first post.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 18, 2011)

I understand your frustration, and found for the games I'm running to take into account that has pretty much happened in every game I am in, either as DM or player, in the last month. The start of school threw a lot of people's schedule off, or in my case, a shift in the workload as temperatures started dropping enough to allow dogs to be shipped more. Also, I do most of my posting, except for map updates, from work, so my ability to post is completely random. Sometimes I could conceivably spend all day on the forums pretending to work. Other days, I don't even bother to get my laptop out because I'm just that busy. Lastly, bear in mind that not all characters are going to have a lot to say or do. I know in my case, sometimes I could type an extended paragraph on Ausk's words and/or actions, but most of the time, he's the kind of character that a lot of short entry's simply makes more sense.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 21, 2011)

BTW, I received an offer letter today and I am scheduled to once again  join  the ranks of the employed on 26 Sep.  Good news for me and my  family,  bad news for those people without patience in the games I am  involved  in.  There will be days that I cannot always post in every game  that I  am in at EnWorld.  

But, I was going to become a once every two days poster after getting a   new job anyway.  Since any new job wasn't going to let me do PbP gaming   regardless.     But, I did trim some games away as well, giving  up my experiments with 4th edition and Mutants & Masterminds.

While I don't actually start until next week, I am still playing catch   up from a three day weekend, and we start a second one on Friday.    Assuming the Typhoon here in Tokyo has run out of steam and we have  little  league on that day, of course.  So I am already in this reduced   gameplaying state.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2011)

Congratulations! That is excellent news!

Even if it means a slower game, I'm just happy your situation is better. 

I hope your new job is fulfilling!


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats!  Good luck to the Little League team, too!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2011)

I couldn't be happier for you!


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats on the job.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks.  I spread XP where I could.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 28, 2011)

I just want to make sure I am correct on how cones work. With Maia right next to Ausk, it looks to me like I could aim a 15' cone diagonally to the southeast, and it would still catch Krell, but miss Ausk. It would hit the square directly south of Ausk...then hit the two squares both south and to the east of that square, which is the one Krell is in.

Let me know if this is correct or not, and I shall post immediately.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, Maia could do this.  But, not this round since she already double moved.

Sorry, no update from last night, I only had 2 hours for posting and EnWorld was giving me trouble with timing out so it did not happen.  I should have more time tonight, off to work right now (and cannot play games at my new job ).


----------



## sunshadow21 (Sep 29, 2011)

At least you have a job. That's the important detail to remember.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 29, 2011)

sunshadow21 said:


> At least you have a job. That's the important detail to remember.



Tis true. 

High learning curve at the office is preventing even reading and thinking about posts.  And my commute is now driving (instead of riding a train) so I cannot even check on my phone and do OOC responses.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 29, 2011)

If I may be nosy, what is the job you do?


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2011)

Working on a helpdesk for a CATV, Internet, & Phone service provider for the people living on the military base near my house.  Nice to be working with people on base instead of the Japanese in downtown Tokyo.  Almost like working back in the US.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice!! I am back for about a week of 30 mile commutes so my posting might get sketchy.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2011)

I noticed that 3/5 level ups are completed and approved.  Heinrich's isn't ready, near as I can tell.  And Maia's hasn't been started.  Before we can move the scene too far, those will need to be completed.

Before I reply with the prisoner, a few more should post IC.  I will not update tomorrow.  My Wed nights (morning in the US) are unlikely to have updates so I will likely reply in about 48 hours.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2011)

I've done it. I just need to update the official sheet. I'll do that today.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2011)

Knew there was something I was supposed to be doing-Sorry, Will get to it after my service call here .. .. .. ..


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Maia pulls her shoulders straight and nods then, "I guess it doesn't matter. Lets finish this so we can try something new tomorrow!"



I know how Maia feels.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 21, 2011)

I have given this game some thought lately and I have taken on some projects to prepare.

You are at a point where you have a few options.  You should have guessed that you will need more help for the boss encounter. Meta-game thinking that you need to finish with what you started with, should be thrown out the window.

Particularly since I am encouraging you to return to the DWI after leaving Gregor's apartment.

Heinrich is definitely out and Ausk might as well check out too since SS21 is barely participating. That leaves 3 players and you need to do some IC recruitment.

Timing is such that Bloodcove Disguise is not going to be finished.  But, there are a few characters that can be recruited once Roaming Dead Annex B wraps up.

And if you think outside of the box, there are some other ideas to help you out.  I can think of 2-3. 

After Cassatta, there is the other plot hook with the priest yet to deal with too and another potential encounter.  After that I am not sure what we will do, I am going to wait and see who is still around and playing at that point.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2011)

Scroll of Lesser Planar Ally!

Mwah.

Yeah, the difficulty of Casatta was coming across...recruiting is good.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Wouldn't that be Scroll of Coplanar Ally? 

Recruit fresh blood sounds fine to me.  I'm actually leaving on a trip tomorrow, so my responses may be a bit dodgy until 1/2 (sorry for the short notice, should have let you know sooner).  Does someone else want to take the lead on some IC recruiting at the DWI?  Garnet's not the most diplomatic in any case.


----------

